# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  (Lire avant de poster) Nouveau forum et problèmes

## RESCUE

Bonjour,
Ici seront répertoriés les différents problèmes connus liés à la migration du forum, ainsi que le leur solution.

*Réinitialisation des mots de passe :* 

Nous n'avons pas pu transférer les mots de passe, il vous faut donc le réinitialiser. 
Pour  cela il vous suffit de suivre la procédure mot de passe oublié. 
Cliquez sur le lien "Mot de passe oublié" au moment du formulaire  de connexion. 

Si l'adresse mail que vous aviez entré lors de votre  inscription RESCUE est incorrecte ou périmée, merci d'indiquer votre  pseudo et email en répondant à ce sujet. 
Si le système vous dit que  votre nom d'utilisateur ou email est incorrect, après avoir essayé  plusieurs fois, indiquez nous votre problème et votre pseudo sur ce  sujet. 

*Format horaire*

L'heure à configurer dans votre profil est UTC+1 et heure d'été.

*Paramètres personnels ( Suivi des sujets, messages privés, avatar, signature etc.. )*

Nous avons pu conserver les signatures mais pas les avatars.
Il vous faudra donc les recharger. Pour cela rendez vous dans "Tableau de bord" en haut à droite puis "Modifier votre avatar" dans le menu de gauche
Nous n'avons pas conservé les photos mises en pièces jointes via l'outil du précédent forum, il faudra également les héberger de nouveau.
Les smileys en place ne sont pas encore ceux définitif, les autres reviendront petit à petit, la priorité étant d'ouvrir le forum de nouveau plutôt que de perdre du temps avec ce type de réglage.


*Autres problèmes : * 
Si  vous rencontrez un autre problème, merci de le signaler dans cette  section en ouvrant un nouveau sujet ou en répondant à ce sujet selon les  besoins.

*Ceci est la dernière migration de cette importance (au moins pour quelques années !) et nous sommes désolés des gènes occasionnées.
Ce nouveau système de forum nous laisse cependant imaginer bon nombres de nouvelles options et fonctionnalités, pour rendre RESCUE de plus en plus efficace et agréable !
Parmi celles-ci retrouvez dès maintenant la possibilité  de créer des albums photos, des groupes sociaux, partager les sujets en un clique sur Facebook, Twitter et Google +. 
*

Merci de votre compréhension,
L'équipe RESCUE.

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

Bonjour.
Apparemment mon option d'invisiblité ne marche pas, j'ai un petit rond jaune à côté de mon pseudo et 


 Problème non urgent.

----------


## phacélie

y a-t-il un équivalent à " voir mes messages " quelque part ( qui donne accès à tous les sujets où l'on est intervenu ) ?

merci

----------


## stacy

> Bonjour.
> Apparemment mon option d'invisiblité ne marche pas, j'ai un petit rond jaune à côté de mon pseudo et 
> "Il y a actuellement 1 utilisateur(s) naviguant sur cette discussion.  (1 utilisateur(s) et 0 invité(s)) fleur bleue*"
> 
> 
>  Problème non urgent.


idem pour moi

----------


## stacy

> y a-t-il un équivalent à " voir mes messages " quelque part ( qui donne accès à tous les sujets où l'on est intervenu ) ?
> 
> merci


idem pour moi et non l'autre question

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

Pour voir vos messages, cliquez sur votre pseudo tout en haut à côté de "Bienvenue".
Puis dans la colonne de gauche, sous votre pseudo, vous aurez 2 options, une pour voir vos messages, et l'autre pour voir vos sujets.

----------


## Non inscrit

C'est Jalna, 
Je peux me connecter sans problème, cependant une fois connectée je ne peux répondre à aucun message. 
Bon courage pour les divers problèmes à résoudre.

----------


## P'tite souris

Jalna, j'ai le même souci que toi, je peux pas poster chez nous, mais dans les autres rubriques aucun souci.

----------


## Houitie

Meme probleme que petite souris et Jalna. Je peux poster partout sauf chez nous.

----------


## P'tite souris

C'est embetant, car j'ai des questions ^^ 

Mais bon, ça attendra le retour d'Algo, il a mérité son repos. J'ai vu que Tagada a pu poster, elle peu peut être nous aider.

----------


## didou47

Rien de grave mais le format horaire ne fonctionne pas chez moi. UTC 1 et heure d'été me laissent une heure trop tôt. Comme si l'heure d'été n'était pas prise en compte en fait.

----------


## P'tite souris

Pour ceux qui suivent les sujets (j'ai eu la question par mail), il faut aller en haut du topic concerné et cliquer sur "outils de la discussion", il faut aller ensuite sur "s'abonner à la discussion" et se laisser guider (il y a diverses options suivant votre envie)

----------


## Non inscrit

il m'est impossible de me reconnecter avec mon speudo et adresse email
 le système me dit que mon nom d'utilisateur ou email est incorrect
pseudo :willycat7676
Merci

----------


## P'tite souris

Il faut refaire la démarche "mot de passe oublié", c'est noté en gros en haut du forum... Et en début de topic...

----------


## Non inscrit

> Il faut refaire la démarche "mot de passe oublié", c'est noté en gros en haut du forum... Et en début de topic...


ça fait 5 fois que je fais que je fais la démarche...............................
toujours la mème réponse

----------


## P'tite souris

Comme mail rattacher à ton compte, j'ai ça 

willycat76@yahoo.fr

Ton pseudo existe bien. Tu as reçu un mot de passe par mail ou pas ?

----------


## willycat7676

> Comme mail rattacher à ton compte, j'ai ça 
> 
> willycat76@yahoo.fr
> 
> Ton pseudo existe bien. Tu as reçu un mot de passe par mail ou pas ?


C'est bon P'tite souris ça marche enfin, oui le mail c le bon
merci

----------


## Jade01

Même problème que vous les filles, je ne peux pas poster dans le coin des modos  :Frown:

----------


## P'tite souris

J'ai pu déplacer, des posts, je me suis occupé du rapport (mais je peux pas répondre pour dire que je m'en suis occupé ^^), c'est déjà ça.

----------


## Jade01

> Rien de grave mais le format horaire ne fonctionne pas chez moi. UTC 1 et heure d'été me laissent une heure trop tôt. Comme si l'heure d'été n'était pas prise en compte en fait.


J'ai mis UTC +2 du coup , j'ai triché  :Cool:

----------


## lilineas59

Je n'arrive plus à venir sur rescue d'une manière ou d'une autre, il marque toujours mot de passe ou identifiant pas reconnu,  même aprés réinitialisation, il me donne un  nouveau mot de passe et ça marche pas non plus !!!
Déjà la dernière fois j'avais ce problème, j'abandonne ... (mon identifiant était lilinea59)

----------


## nura

j'ai voulu envoyé un mp  et voila ce que j'ai eu comme message, 

Votre quota de messages privés a été atteint, vous ne pourrez plus en envoyer jusqu'à ce que vous libériez un peu d'espace.

----------


## aurlie

http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...%A9-messagerie

----------


## "nad"

parès réinitialisation de mot de passe (2 fois!),

j'ai pu poster 2 messages, qui ensuite ne suis voyaient plus.
en relisantr les posts en cliquant dessus, mes messages ne se voient pas!

ensuite je ne pouvais rien faire: message privé, aller dans mon profil, changer mon mot de passe: "vous n'êtes pas connectée"!

et maintenant, je n'arrive même plus à me connecter, ça me met à chaque fois "vous n'êtes pas connectée"

HELP

----------


## SCORPIONNE72

moi je n'arrive plus à répondre à mes propres post comme "les visites post adoptions" pour remonter le topic et savoir si des gens ont en fait ou pas .........

----------


## Unarawenn

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'arrive plus à me connecter. 
Mes précédents messages sont marqués "Guest"

----------


## Capucin2

Cé tellement galère pour "réactualiser le mot de passe" que jé préféré me ré-inscrire !!!

----------


## Unarawenn

C'est ce que je viens de faire. Je me suis ré-inscrite en utilisant le même pseudo et le même mot de passe.

----------


## Calymone

Même quand je clique en haut à droite sur mon pseudo et que je vais dans "trouver les discussions commencées" ca me donne certains de mes messages surveillés mais pas tous, ca me met "1 page sur 15) mais je peux pas aller sur les autres pages O_O

Le truc c'est que j'avais plein de sujets surveillés, et il étaient dans l'ordre chrono ...

Là je ne retrouve plus aucun de mes messages tout ceux qui sont affichés sont très anciens  !!

----------


## Capucin2

Comment on fait pour se déconnecter du forum ?

----------


## P'tite souris

En cliquant sur "se déconnecter" en haut à droite :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anaïs

normalement je vous ai réparé le Coin des Modos  :EEK!: 
je vais chercher ce qui va pas pour l'invisibilité.

----------


## ValÃ©rie Longo

bonjour, je n'arrive pas à récupérer les mp que j'ai reçu ce we et mon nom de famille apparaît au lieu de mon pseudo !! hellpp

----------


## mushroom

> bonjour, je n'arrive pas à récupérer les mp que j'ai reçu ce we et mon nom de famille apparaît au lieu de mon pseudo !! hellpp


Votre compte a été ouvert aujourd'hui?

Pour les mps ils apparaissent dans la barre gris clair juste en dessous du logo "messages privés" ou encore tout en haut à coté du pseudo il y a "notifications" quand un mp arrive ca se met en gris.

----------


## Anaïs

vous vous êtes réinscrite/connectée via Facebook il semblerait.

----------


## Kéline

> Pour ceux qui suivent les sujets (j'ai eu la question par mail), il faut aller en haut du topic concerné et cliquer sur "outils de la discussion", il faut aller ensuite sur "s'abonner à la discussion" et se laisser guider (il y a diverses options suivant votre envie)


Bonjour,
il faut que l'on retrouve tous nos sujets surveillés via la recherche ? Ils n'ont pas été sauvegardés quelque part ?
Merci

----------


## Capucin2

> En cliquant sur "se déconnecter" en haut à droite


... ça n'a pas pris en compte ma nouvelle inscription !!!!  Il n'y a qu'ici que je peux poster et mon pseudo (Capucin) ne marche pas, la réinitialisation non + !
Je redonne mon pseudo : Capucin        Mail : danielle.bonfante@laposte.net

----------


## Capucin2

3 réinitialisations + une réinscription + tard, sans aucun succès... merci de me préciser si cette impossibilité tient à d'autres motifs !!!!

----------


## Anaïs

Mot de passe envoyé sur l'adresse mail du compte Capucin.

----------


## Non inscrit

Bonjour, je me doute que vous êtes tous submergés de messages de problèmes a résoudre mais je viens en rajouter un ! J'ai réinitialiser mon mot de passe, la connexion fonctionne avec le nouveau mot de passe mais le problème c'est qu'une fois connecté, j'ai un message qui s'affiche "vous avez été exclu : raison de l'exclusion : aucune. Fin de l'exclusion : jamais ". A partir de la je ne peux plus rien faire, ni lire le forum, ni accéder au profil ni aux mp. 
Merci de m'aider : mon pseudo inari, mon mail inariselma@yahoo.fr

----------


## Sakibelle

Je ne savais pas trop où le mettre et ce n'est ni important ni urgent, juste pendant que j'y pense vu que je viens de le voir :
Il est marqué "location" (donc en anglais) à la place de "localisation" dans le profil
donc le jour où il n'y aura plus que çà à faire...

----------


## SarahC

> Pour ceux qui suivent les sujets (j'ai eu la question par mail), il faut aller en haut du topic concerné et cliquer sur "outils de la discussion", il faut aller ensuite sur "s'abonner à la discussion" et se laisser guider (il y a diverses options suivant votre envie)


*Je l'ai fait, mais je n'ai aucune alerte mail. J'ai tjs la même boite mail, etc. 

Autre question, comme on peut s'inscrire dans les régions, est ce que cela signifie que les diffusions en masse seront optimales dès cette semaine?*

----------


## Capucin2

> Mot de passe envoyé sur l'adresse mail du compte Capucin.



Ca marche pas, Killy... Ya rien qui marche avec le pseudo "Capucin" et pas possible de se ré-inscrire avec "Capucin2" !!!

----------


## dalmaseti

Petite question sur la recherche avancée :

Avant, je pouvais faire une recherche en indiquant par exemple le mot dal* afin de retrouver tous les sujets parlant de dalmatiens. Là, ma requête ne fonctionne pas : "Désolé - aucun résultat. Veuillez essayer avec une autre requête.  "

----------


## P'tite souris

Il y a quatre types d'abonnement, as tu selectionné, par mail instantané ? 

Pour les mails de masse, tu vas dans ton profil, et dans modifier ton profil, tu coches les cases qui te concerne tout simplement. Après, je ne sais pas quand les diffusions de masse seront opérationnelles, je pense qu'il faut aussi laisser le temps aux personnes de se réinscrire dans un premier temps.

----------


## Anaïs

Capucin je viens de me connecter à ton compte avec le mot de passe que je t'ai envoyé, cela fonctionne.

----------


## Anaïs

> *
> 
> Autre question, comme on peut s'inscrire dans les régions, est ce que cela signifie que les diffusions en masse seront optimales dès cette semaine?*


pas forcément, on a bien d'autres choses à voir avant ça, et par ailleurs je réfléchis quant au fait de supprimer ce système qui n'est pas franchement primordial je pense.

----------


## dalmaseti

Petit complément : ça marche quand je mets dalmatien. A priori, l''*' n'est pas reconnue. Dommage, car ça permet de récupérer les sujets où le mot dalmatien a été mal orthographié.

----------


## amnesie

Est il normal de ne pas voir de photos dans certains posts?

----------


## Anaïs

si c'était des fichiers joints sur notre serveur, oui.

----------


## P'tite souris

Les photos postées en pièces jointes et non en IMG ont étées perdues, oui. Donc, c'est normal qu'il manque des photos.

----------


## SarahC

> pas forcément, on a bien d'autres choses à voir avant ça, et par ailleurs je réfléchis quant au fait de supprimer ce système qui n'est pas franchement primordial je pense.


Il permet, je pense, de sauver des dizaines de vies chaque semaine, car autrement, bcp de sujets passeraient dans l'ombre.
Concernant les fourrières, ou SOS nécessitant les assoc, c'est également utile, co-voit, et j'en passe.
Sondez ceux qui gèrent les SOS de danger de mort avant de penser à supprimer des choses que vous connaissez peut être moins bien dans la pratique, car bon nombre de fonctions ne semblent pas utiles tant qu'elles n'ont pas été testées. On voit nettement la différence avant et après diffusion de masse.

----------


## Anaïs

il n'y avait quasiment personne dans les groupes sur le dernier forum, donc la diffusion de "masse" n'en avait vraiment que le nom.
et bon, cela demande beaucoup de travail, il y a un moment où l'équipe ne peut plus "assister" les membres et les sonner quand une urgence les concerne, il faudrait que chacun surveille les annonces de son côté tout simplement.

----------


## kiwigirly

*Message vBulletin**kiwigirly*, vous n'avez pas la permission d'accéder à cette page. Ceci peut être dû à plusieurs raisons :
Vous n'avez pas la permission d'accéder à la page que vous essayez d'afficher. Êtes-vous en train d'essayer de modifier le message de quelqu'un d'autre ou d'accéder à des options d'administration ? Vérifiez que vous êtes autorisé à effectuer cette action dans les règles du forum.Si vous essayez d'envoyer un message, l'administrateur a peut-être désactivé votre compte, ou celui-ci est en attente d'activation si vous venez de le créer, ou de réactivation si vous avez changé votre email, ou encore peut-être de validation par un modérateur.Déconnexion Accueil 




je fais quoi pour pouvoir poster !?!?!?!

----------


## Anaïs

quelle rubrique/forum ?
parce que là comme ça, ça va être difficile d'aider.

----------


## nad

Ca recommence, quand je clique pour répondre je n'arrive plus à répondre qu'avec la "réponse rapide"
et une fois que c'est fait, et que je retourne sur le post, ma réponse n'y est pas!

----------


## Anaïs

> Ca recommence, quand je clique pour répondre je n'arrive plus à répondre qu'avec la "réponse rapide"
> et une fois que c'est fait, et que je retourne sur le post, ma réponse n'y est pas!


même question, quelle rubrique/quel forum ?

----------


## nad

Là c'est la rubrique Covoiturage / Recherche

Mais ça me fait ça sur plusieurs post!

J'ai posté une "réponse rapide" sur le post "Bezon / paris-Lille"

Quand je clique je le post pour voir les réponse, il n'y a aucune réponse, que le 1er mesage posté par Sylvie.

Autre soucis:
j'ai changé ma signature,
hors je viens de voir que mon ancienne signature est revenue, annulant ma nouvelle signature... comme si j'avais rien fait.

----------


## nad

voilà, j'ai répondu à ta question, hors je ne vois pas mon message!
je ne suis mm pas sur que le message que je suis en train d'écroit va être visible....

----------


## Algo

> Bonjour, je me doute que vous êtes tous submergés de messages de problèmes a résoudre mais je viens en rajouter un ! J'ai réinitialiser mon mot de passe, la connexion fonctionne avec le nouveau mot de passe mais le problème c'est qu'une fois connecté, j'ai un message qui s'affiche "vous avez été exclu : raison de l'exclusion : aucune. Fin de l'exclusion : jamais ". A partir de la je ne peux plus rien faire, ni lire le forum, ni accéder au profil ni aux mp. 
> Merci de m'aider : mon pseudo inari, mon mail inariselma@yahoo.fr


C'est bon je pense

----------


## Algo

Pour se réinscrire aux diffusions, cela se passe désormais par mail et par région. Rendez vous dans votre tableau de bord, c'est la première option, cochez les régions qui vous intéressent.

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bonjour
Je ne parviens pas à modifier la signature dans mon profil. Tous les autres éléments sont éditables (petit crayon) mais pas la signature. Dans mon cas (et probablement chez la plupart d'entre nous qui ont une signature pointant vers le forum) le fait d'avoir récupéré la signature est plutôt embêtant vu que l'URL est celle de l'ancien forum.
Merci

----------


## Anaïs

Il faut aller dans "Tableau de bord" et non pas dans "Mon profil" pour modifier avatars et signatures.

----------


## inari

En effet le problème de mon compte est résolu ! Merci

----------


## tchoupi93

*est ce qu'ont peux encore surveille des message car je ne vois pas ou c'est ecrit*

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Il faut aller dans "Tableau de bord" et non pas dans "Mon profil" pour modifier avatars et signatures.


Ah parfait, merci, je n'ai vraiment pas pensé à aller voir là et pourtant j'ai cherché longtemps avant de poster ma question. J'ai réussi à la retirer faute d'arriver à remettre la nouvelle  :Stick Out Tongue:  mais j'y arriverai.

----------


## Calymone

> Même quand je clique en haut à droite sur mon pseudo et que je vais dans "trouver les discussions commencées" ca me donne certains de mes messages surveillés mais pas tous, ca me met "1 page sur 15) mais je peux pas aller sur les autres pages O_O
> 
> Le truc c'est que j'avais plein de sujets surveillés, et il étaient dans l'ordre chrono ...
> 
> Là je ne retrouve plus aucun de mes messages tout ceux qui sont affichés sont très anciens  !!


Mon message c'est noyé dans la masse ... Je ne retrouve plus l'ancienne fonction dans le profil "sujets surveillés" autant quand je clique en haut sur mon pseudo, qu'en regardant dans profil ou tableau de bord, tout mes anciens sujets qui étaient surveillés ne sont plus affichés ...

----------


## Anaïs

je ne pense pas que les anciens sujets surveillés aient été conservés.

----------


## kiwigirly

dans sos appel divers

----------


## Anaïs

c'est normalement réparé.

----------


## kiwigirly

> c'est normalement réparé.




je ne peux toujours pas j essaie en vain de poster sur ce poste



http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...s-a-les-sauver-!!




merci de votre aide

----------


## A-P-A

Bonjour

Tous les sujets en suivi ont disparu avec le changement de forum.

Un moyen pour les rétablir?

Merci

----------


## P'tite souris

il faut vous réabonner aux différents sujets que vous souhaitez suivre  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

... on vient déjà de le faire, non ? Il faut recommencer ?!

----------


## Anaïs

> je ne peux toujours pas j essaie en vain de poster sur ce poste
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/27229-Espagne-tremblement-de-terre-a-jeté-les-chiens-à-la-rue-aidez-nous-a-les-sauver-!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merci de votre aide


et là ?
normalement c'est enfin bon.

----------


## Anaïs

> ... on vient déjà de le faire, non ? Il faut recommencer ?!



comment ça "vous venez de le faire" ?

----------


## tchoupi93

*J'arrive toujours pas a surveillé un sujet ou est ce qu'il faut allez ??*

----------


## mathmarch

Bonjour, tout d'abord merci pour le travail accompli. J ai un simple pb: je créé un dossier dans mes mp, mais je ne peux y transferer mes messages dedans, aucune proposition en ce sens. Merci

----------


## P'tite souris

Tu selectionnes les messages que tu veux déplacer, et tu va tout en bas, tu as un bouton "messages selectionnés", tu cliques dessus et tu vas avoir un petit menu, il est noté, déplacer vers le dossier, tu cliques sur poursuivre et ça va te demander dans quel dossier tu veux mettre les messages, tout simplement.

----------


## mathmarch

Il est noté: marqué comme Lu/ non Lu, télécharger en plusieurs format... Mais pas déplacer vers... Je viens de vérifier encore. À moins qu il y est un pb sous Android?

----------


## Algo

Bon alors après avoir regardé et fait un changement : 
Désormais vous ne vous abonnez plus dès que vous répondez ou créez une  discussion. Si vous voulez changer ce paramètre par défaut : Tableau de  bord --> Options générales

Pour vous abonner à un forum ou une  discussion, utilisez le menu argenté "Outils du forum" -->"S'abonner  à ..." et choisissez le mode que vous souhaitez.

Pour gérer vos "abonnements"  et changer notamment de mode de notification, rendez vous dans Tableau  de bord --> Abonnements. Vous avez la liste, que vous pouvez cocher  pour administrer grâce menu en bas à droite.

----------


## Algo

> Il est noté: marqué comme Lu/ non Lu, télécharger en plusieurs format... Mais pas déplacer vers... Je viens de vérifier encore. À moins qu il y est un pb sous Android?


Le menu se présente ainsi normalement : 

 Déplacer vers le dossier... Supprimer Marquer comme lu Marquer comme non lu Télécharger au format XML Télécharger au format CSV Télécharger au format TXT Annuler la sélection de tous les messages

----------


## Rintintin

Bonjour. J'ai réussi a changer mon mot de passe sur un autre compte que je n'utilisais plus, mais pas le principale.
J'ai pourtant fait la même procédure que pour celui ci, mais je ne reçois pas le mail avec le lien pour changer le mot de passe. même dans le dossier spam, rien.

Je ne souhaites pas mettre l'email du compte toujours bloqué ici, a qui puis je envoyer identifiant et email de l'autre compte?

merci

----------


## Nina RIBERCAN

Petit problème... Je ne trouve pas mes sujet surveillé... =S
qu'est ce que je dois faire.. Ou est-ce que je peux les trouver?¿?? Merci d'avance..

----------


## P'tite souris

ca été répondu plusieurs fois... 

il vaut faut refaire la démarche de surveillance des sujets. pour ce faire, il faut aller au début des topics concernés et aller dans "outils de la discussion" " s'abonner à la discussion".

----------


## Nina RIBERCAN

Mercii excusé moi, il y a beaucoup de page dans cette discussion.. LOL

----------


## mathmarch

Désolé, je n ai pas là première proposition... :Stick Out Tongue: . Pb sous Android?

----------


## glendie

pb de lien non fonctionnel quand je reçois la notification de réponse d'un sujet surveillé 

ex :   http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/27507-(Lire-avant-de-poster)-Nouveau-forum-et-problèmes?goto=newpost ,   si je clique, ça me met page introuvable .

lien trop long ?  pb de navigateur ? ...

----------


## Anaïs

c'est les parenthèses qui posent soucis, j'imagine que sur un autre lien normal ça fonctionne ?

----------


## glendie

si je fais un copié collé du lien ça fonctionne sur google (avec les parenthèses) , c'est le lien reçu tel quel sur ma messagerie qui foire apparemment .

----------


## Anaïs

oui les parenthèses le rendent incliquable, c'est Algo qui a tout cassé  :EEK!:

----------


## Anaïs

sinon pour des raisons obscures les invités ne pouvaient plus poster dans le Forum Technique, c'est normalement réparé.

----------


## momo

Bonjour,lorsque l on surveille un sujet,on reçoit autant de mails qu il y a de réponses sur ce meme sujet?
Avant...il n y avait qu un mail meme s il y avait plusieurs réponses...

Il n y a que des "réponses rapides"?

Pour mettre des photos...comment on fait SVP?

MERCI.

----------


## Anaïs

Sous la réponse rapide, il y a l'option "aller en mode avancé", ceci dit, dans la réponse rapide il y a de nouveau le bouton pour les images.

pour les mails effectivement ça doit fonctionner comme ça.
(et je suis surprise d'apprendre que ce n'était pas le cas avant ?)

----------


## Non inscrit

j'ai essaye au moins 4 fois, je ne recois aucun email avec le mot de passe pour reinitialiser (ma messagerie semble pourtant fonctionner normalement)
pseudo tradl
mail tradl2@yahoo.fr

----------


## momo

Merci Killy.

----------


## Anaïs

> j'ai essaye au moins 4 fois, je ne recois aucun email avec le mot de passe pour reinitialiser (ma messagerie semble pourtant fonctionner normalement)
> pseudo tradl
> mail tradl2@yahoo.fr


mot de passe envoyé par email.

----------


## TRADL

merci bien

----------


## momo

Plus personne n a de mp?

----------


## Non inscrit

Bonjour

Je suis Antartica sur l'ancien forum!

Mon adresse mail a changé -je n'ai plus accès à l'ancienne, donc impossible de réinitialiser mon mot de passe-.
Ma nouvelle adresse email: nadine.favier0257@orange.fr

Pouvez vous changer mon adresse mail pour que je puisse réinitialiser mon mot de passe s'il vous plait?

Merchi par avance!
*
Algo : Envoyé par mail*

----------


## P'tite souris

tu cliques sur le pseudo et tu va avoir une petite fenêtre avec le bouton MP

----------


## momo

Merci.

----------


## Chinooka

Bonjour.

Je ne peux répondre que via "Réponse rapide" et je suis continuellement déconnectée... est-ce normal ?  :Confused:

----------


## papillon60000

avant il y avait la liste de tous les départements en bas, on pouvait donc ensuite consulter la liste des membres d'un département en particulier (par exemple pour les pré ou post visites c'était bien), ça n'existe plus ?
merci

----------


## Rintintin

re moi. mon message s'est ptet noyé dans la masse.
Je demandais a qui envoyé un mp avec pseudo et email pour avoir un nouveau mot de pass (par pour ce compte evidement, je l'avais déjà créé au 1er déménagement pour des soucis de login aussi... j'y suis abonné  :Frown:  )
merci

----------


## léna&milou

bonjour,

aucune urgence, mais à l'occasion j'aimerais avoir mon ancien pseudo : léna&milou
et non celui qui m'a été envoyé lors du changement de mot de passe : léna&amp;milou

Par avance MERCI  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Algo

> Bonjour.
> 
> Je ne peux répondre que via "Réponse rapide" et je suis continuellement déconnectée... est-ce normal ?


 N'oubliez pas de cocher la case "Se souvenir de moi quand vous vous  connectez" En dessous de la réponse rapide,vous avez un bouton "Aller en  mode avancé"



> avant il y avait la liste de tous les départements en bas, on pouvait donc ensuite consulter la liste des membres d'un département en particulier (par exemple pour les pré ou post visites c'était bien), ça n'existe plus ?
> merci


Ce n'était pas la liste des personnes résidant dans le département, mais des gens inscrits aux MP de masse. Le système a changé pour des raisons de practicité et de sécurité, consultez le topic à ce sujet dans le forum technique



> re moi. mon message s'est ptet noyé dans la masse.
> Je demandais a qui envoyé un mp avec pseudo et email pour avoir un nouveau mot de pass (par pour ce compte evidement, je l'avais déjà créé au 1er déménagement pour des soucis de login aussi... j'y suis abonné  )
> merci


A un modérateur ou un administrateur




> bonjour,
> 
> aucune urgence, mais à l'occasion j'aimerais avoir mon ancien pseudo : léna&milou
> et non celui qui m'a été envoyé lors du changement de mot de passe : léna&amp;milou
> 
> Par avance MERCI


Fait

----------


## Non inscrit

> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis Antartica sur l'ancien forum!
> 
> Mon adresse mail a changé -je n'ai plus accès à l'ancienne, donc impossible de réinitialiser mon mot de passe-.
> Ma nouvelle adresse email: nadine.favier0257@orange.fr
> 
> Pouvez vous changer mon adresse mail pour que je puisse réinitialiser mon mot de passe s'il vous plait?
> 
> ...



tu as envoyé sur la nouvelle adresse mail mise ici?
ai vérifié x fois, je n'ai rien reçu!


désolée...

----------


## Algo

Je viens de le faire, attendez un peu et regardez dans vos spams.
Sinon, j'ai modifié votre email vous pouvez donc suivre la procédure MDP oublié

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Algo.

Avant, pour me signaler qu'il y avait un nouveau message sur un topic que je surveillais, je recevais un seul mail jusqu'à ce que je visite le topic, ici je reçois un mail à chaque réponse  :EEK!:  
Pour ce topic-ci, je n'ai pas coché que je voulais surveiller le topic, ça s'est fait automatiquement (et c'est bien) par contre sur le topic de ma Norvège, je n'ai reçu aucun mail après avoir posté alors que je m'étais "abonnée" au topic ?

----------


## Anaïs

il faut gérer les notifications dans "Tableau de bord" et dans abonnements.

----------


## Antartica

> Je viens de le faire, attendez un peu et regardez dans vos spams.
> Sinon, j'ai modifié votre email vous pouvez donc suivre la procédure MDP oublié


ça y est, ça fonctionne!

je vous remercie!

----------


## Non inscrit

> Bonjour, je me doute que vous êtes tous submergés de messages de problèmes a résoudre mais je viens en rajouter un ! J'ai réinitialiser mon mot de passe, la connexion fonctionne avec le nouveau mot de passe mais le problème c'est qu'une fois connecté, j'ai un message qui s'affiche "vous avez été exclu : raison de l'exclusion : aucune. Fin de l'exclusion : jamais ". A partir de la je ne peux plus rien faire, ni lire le forum, ni accéder au profil ni aux mp. 
> Merci de m'aider : mon pseudo inari, mon mail inariselma@yahoo.fr


même pb pour moi, et je ne pense pas avoir posté qqchose qui serait à l'encontre de rescue... pseudo: Yéti et Poupoune  mail sarah.quayle@hotmail.fr

----------


## Anaïs

> même pb pour moi, et je ne pense pas avoir posté qqchose qui serait à l'encontre de rescue... pseudo: Yéti et Poupoune  mail sarah.quayle@hotmail.fr


réparé normalement.

----------


## dadacheNon inscrit

bonsoir,ça fait plusieurs fois que je fait la procedure "mot de passe oublié" et que je ne reçoit rien a mon adresse mail je ne peus donc plus me connecter a rescue ,j'ai essayer de me réinscrire mais on me répond que mon speudo est deja utilisé !!que dois je faire?
mon adresse mail est lamadonalain@orange.fr c'est la meme que celle de mon inscription sur rescue ,mon speudo est dadache 
merci
*
Algo : Envoyé par mail*

----------


## Non inscrit

Bonsoir, même problème que la personne au dessus. J'ai suivi la procédure mais je ne reçois le mail (mon adresse est bonne).

Pseudo : Marlysa

Merci !

*KiLLY : envoyé par email*

----------


## Non inscrit

Bonsoir j'ai bien reçu le mail pour régénérer mon mot de passe mais lorsque je cliques sur le lien j'ai le message suivant:
 L'adresse que vous avez utilisée pour demander un nouveau mot de passe n'est pas valide. Veuillez utiliser ce formulaire..
J'ai essayé de redemander mon mot de passe ùais cela me dit à chaque que mon adresse n'est pas valide
Pseudo r'is27
mail ramalho.jeanclaude@neuf.fr

d'avance merci

*Envoyé par email*

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour,
comment doit-on faire svp pour mettre un sujet en surveillance ??

----------


## Anaïs

en haut à droite sur le premier message de la page "Outils de la discussion" "S'abonner à cette discussion"

----------


## r'is27

ça fonctionne merci et bonne soirée

----------


## Anaïs

Pour ceux qui ont toujours des soucis d'heure :

Tableau de bord
Options générales
Tout en bas => GMT +1 et "ajuster à l'heure d'été"

et voilà.

----------


## cat_nip

Bonjour,

Certains styles de l'ancien forum semblent avoir migré bizarrement, j'ai remarqué plusieurs extraits qui auraient dû être affichés dans une police plus petite et qui en fait s'affichent très gros. Exemple ici (dernier post de la page) : http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...%2841%29/page6

Ce n'est pas urgent mais je voulais vous le signaler...

Sinon bravo pour cette nouvelle version qui s'annonce prometteuse, et bon courage pour les réglages techniques!

----------


## Non inscrit

Bonsoir moi aussi çafait 10 fois aussi que j'essaye de remettre mon nouveau mot de passe que j'ai reçu et comem ça ne marche pas au bout de 5 fois je dois attendre 15 mn qui peut m'aider SVP

Mon adresse mail est murielle.domer@orange.fr et pseudo murielle2


merci
*
Envoyé par mail*

----------


## Non inscrit

Bonsoir,

Malgré plusieurs essais je n'arrive pas a me connecter car a chaque fois on me répond que mon adresse mail est incorrect.....il n'a pourtant pas changé...

Mon pseudo: Poppo

Merci de votre aide

*Envoyé par email*

----------


## mariloujuju

si j'ai bien compris,les derniers messages postes se retrouvent en 1ers maintenant?
et quand il s'agit d'1 sos,ce sera pareil?merci

----------


## Anaïs

> si j'ai bien compris,les derniers messages postes se retrouvent en 1ers maintenant?
> et quand il s'agit d'1 sos,ce sera pareil?merci


où ça ?
parce que non c'est pas censé être comme ça.

----------


## onobyone

Bonsoir,
Désolé si la questin a été posée.
Si je souhaite aire apparaître le code d'une bannière, je procède comment car je n'ai pas trouvé dans les icônes proposés ?
Merci par avance

----------


## mariloujuju

> où ça ?
> parce que non c'est pas censé être comme ça.


ben,ici par exemple...
avant quand on repondait,c'etait "a la suite",et là,la reponse se retrouve au dessus de la question...je sais pas si je suis tres claire?

et autre chose,je n'arrive pas a telecharger une de mes photos comme avatar,surement la dimension,mais ça ne devait pas se redimentionner tout seul? car je sais pas faire...merci pour tout!

----------


## Anaïs

ah non ici chez moi c'est dans le bon sens.
et normalement chez tout le monde par défaut.

va dans ton Tableau de bord => Options générales => Système d'affichage des discussions => Linéaire : les plus anciens en premier

----------


## mariloujuju

et la aussi,un de mes posts en exemple: http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/27402-quot-SMOOKY-quot-...CHAT-PERDU-A-PARIS!!!!!-vers-la-porte-de-clignancourt...?highlight=SMOOKY

mon annonce se retrouve en bas,donc si plusieurs pages,on tombe sur les reponses mais pas desuite sur l'annonce en fait...

----------


## mariloujuju

merci killy!!!!!!!!!!!!effectivement,j'ai changé ce parametre,croyant que c'etait pour les MP,lol...merci
par contre ma question pour l'avatar tient toujours ainsi que ma signature,j'essaye desesperementde retirer mon absence,mais ça prend pas...

----------


## Anaïs

j'ai modifié ton absence, par contre c'est quoi le soucis avec ton avatar ?

----------


## mariloujuju

merci!!!!!!!!ça va beaucoup mieux la,mdrrrrrrrrrrr
ben j'arrive pas a telecharger de photo!
ça me marque qu'une erreur est survenue...
je pense que c a cause de la dimension,mais je sais pas comment faire pour le mettre aux bonnes et je croyais qu'avec le nouveau forum ça se redimentionnerait seul.

----------


## Anaïs

il me semble que c'était le cas, je vais essayer de voir  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anaïs

bon c'est pas là où je pensais, faudra attendre qu'Algo passe.  :EEK!:

----------


## Anaïs

quel poids et quelle taille ta photo ?

----------


## mariloujuju

oki,pas de soucis!!!! :Stick Out Tongue: ,merci

----------


## mariloujuju

heuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....alors,3262par 2161,et 2,99mo...

----------


## Anaïs

ah ben, c'est énorme  :Big Grin: 

essaye de l'héberger et de la réduire sur http://imageshack.us peut-être avant  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Non inscrit

Bonjour,
J'ai reçu un mail pour avoir un nouveau mot de pass mais je n'ai plus le même identifiant avant c'était michèle9514 que j'aimerai garder et maintenant michèle14 et de toute façon même en entrant mon nouveau mot de passe ça ne fonctionne pas. Comment faire Svp ? Merci
Michèle9514

*Email envoyé pour le compte michele9514 sur l'adresse email mere-grand14@.....fr*

----------


## Anaïs

ah ben non cet email ne marche plus.

michele9514 merci de donner un email valide à associer au compte michele9514.

----------


## mariloujuju

:EEK!: ben j'y connais pas grand chose a vrai dire,lol!!!c sur windows media...
remarque avant pour poster une photo je passais par sermving,j'y ai un compte,je peux peut etre tenter par la aussi...merci!!!!!!!!!!lol

----------


## mariloujuju

arggg,marche pas...verrai demain.nenuit tt le monde!

----------


## onobyone

Bonjour,
Désolé, je reviens à la "charge" pour savoir comment mettre le code d'une bannière par exemple afin qu'on puisse le copier. Il me semble qu'avant il y avait .
Merci par avance et bonne journée.

----------


## chamarande2

Bonjour

J'ai reçu un mail avec mes identifiants mais me revoilà en tant que chamarande2, je suis Phoebe.
Merci de me redonner "mon identité".
Bonne journée

----------


## Non inscrit

michele9514 merci de donner un email valide à associer au compte michele9514

Merci killy. J'ai plusieurs adresses mails alors je vais tousles essayer.

----------


## Non inscrit

Killy, j'ai retrouvé l'email de mon inscription et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas et pourtant je respecte les chiffres, les maj et min j'ai essayé plusieurs fois et en recommençant avec un nouveau mot de passe. Sniff

----------


## Non inscrit

Bonjour

Je suis nanoubri sur l'ancien forum!

Impossible de réinitialiser mon mot de passe un message me dit:
"L'adresse que vous avez utilisée pour demander un nouveau mot de passe n'est pas valide. Veuillez utiliser ce formulaire."
Mon adresse est bien valide et j'ai bien reçu un message me demandant la régénération de mon mot de passe 
email: nanoubri06@gmail.com
Merci par avance

----------


## Algo

> Bonjour,
> Désolé, je reviens à la "charge" pour savoir comment mettre le code d'une bannière par exemple afin qu'on puisse le copier. Il me semble qu'avant il y avait .
> Merci par avance et bonne journée.


Je rencontrais un problème avec cette balise mais je viens de le résoudre, elle est donc de nouveau là et représente par le symbole # dans l'éditeur de texte




> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai reçu un mail avec mes identifiants mais me revoilà en tant que chamarande2, je suis Phoebe.
> Merci de me redonner "mon identité".
> Bonne journée


 Fait




> michele9514 merci de donner un email valide à associer au compte michele9514
> 
> Merci killy. J'ai plusieurs adresses mails alors je vais tousles essayer.


 Le bon email est mere-grand14@free.fr



> Killy, j'ai retrouvé l'email de mon inscription et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas et pourtant je respecte les chiffres, les maj et min j'ai essayé plusieurs fois et en recommençant avec un nouveau mot de passe. Snifff


On ne sait pas qui vous êtes

----------


## Algo

> Killy, j'ai retrouvé l'email de mon inscription et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas et pourtant je respecte les chiffres, les maj et min j'ai essayé plusieurs fois et en recommençant avec un nouveau mot de passe. Snifff


Procédure envoyée par email

----------


## Non inscrit

Suite du message précédent.... Je suis 
michèle9514

----------


## michèle9514

Merci, j'y suis arrivée ! Reste maintenant à retirer imported_ avant michèle9514

----------


## onobyone

> Je rencontrais un problème avec cette balise mais je viens de le résoudre, elle est donc de nouveau là et représente par le symbole # dans l'éditeur de texte


Merci Algo mais je crains que le pb persiste, du moins pour ma part. Je fais le test suivant en mp :
Je place entre "CODE" la ligne contenant le lien rescue et le lien image et voici le résultat :
J'ai peut être loupé quelque chose....
Merci



```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/27019-PLUS-QUE-QUELQUES-JOURS-POUR-LES-SAUVER-(62)"][IMG]http://i44.servimg.com/u/f44/16/64/57/72/bannie30.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## lili2000

Je n'arrive pas à changer le lien pour les bannières que j'ai faites :
celles de ma signature et celle de Xena : http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...R-A-PLACER-(77)

Merci

----------


## onobyone

Je t'ai envoyé un mp, j'ai réussi à le faire alors si je peux t'aider :Smile:

----------


## Non inscrit

Re bonjour

Je suis Phoebe, anciennement chamarande

sylvianeannovazzi@wanadoo.fr

Merci

----------


## michèle9514

Killy, est-ce possible de transformer imported_michèle9514 en michèle9514 comme autrefois ? Je ne vois pas de rubrique pour le changer moi-même.
Merci beaucoup

----------


## Algo

> Merci Algo mais je crains que le pb persiste, du moins pour ma part. Je fais le test suivant en mp :
> Je place entre "CODE" la ligne contenant le lien rescue et le lien image et voici le résultat :
> J'ai peut être loupé quelque chose....
> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/27019-PLUS-QUE-QUELQUES-JOURS-POUR-LES-SAUVER-(62)"][IMG]http://i44.servimg.com/u/f44/16/64/57/72/bannie30.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> ```


Je regarde ca, c'est pas normal effectivement. Je regarde ca
En attendant servez vous de la balise "PHP" que je viens de réactiver pour l'occasion



> Je n'arrive pas à changer le lien pour les bannières que j'ai faites :
> celles de ma signature et celle de Xena : http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...R-A-PLACER-(77)
> 
> Merci


 Tableau de bord --> Modifier ma signature



> Re bonjour
> 
> Je suis Phoebe, anciennement chamarande
> 
> sylvianeannovazzi@wanadoo.fr
> 
> Merci


 Je vous ai envoyé la procédure par mail



> Killy, est-ce possible de transformer imported_michèle9514 en michèle9514 comme autrefois ? Je ne vois pas de rubrique pour le changer moi-même.
> Merci beaucoup


Le problème c'est que michèle9514 est déjà un autre de vos comptes je suppose ? Relié au mail mere-grand14@free.fr
Voulez vous qu'on supprime un des comptes ?

----------


## onobyone

> Je regarde ca, c'est pas normal effectivement. Je regarde ca
>  En attendant servez vous de la balise "PHP" que je viens de réactiver pour l'occasion


J'ai testé avec PHP, c'est bon car le code apparaît bien et on peut le copier !!!
Merci Algo  :Smile:

----------


## michèle9514

Algo, oui merci de supprimer mon compte sous mon email mère-grand....., je dois aussi en avoir un autre avec le mail :
Lambrefault@.....ne garder que celui : mic....@ .... Et mettre mon identifiant michèle9514.
Merci beaucoup. Je vous donne beaucoup à faire en cette période de changement.

----------


## CaroManon

Bonjour, Je suis CaroManon,
J'essaie presque desespérement de poster une reponse dans une discussion, mais sans succes.
Je ne suis pas autorisée a le faire... Pourriez vous m'aider?

----------


## Laury_invité

Salut tout Rescue!

J'ai des soucis pour récupérer mon mon de passe, enfin plutôt pour le régénérer...
J'arrive à recevoir le mail avec le lien mais à partir de là, impossible d'aller plus loin. 
Mon pseudo était Laury&Antoine et mon mail : lauryam.lefebvre@laposte.net

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?

----------


## Algo

> J'ai testé avec PHP, c'est bon car le code apparaît bien et on peut le copier !!!
> Merci Algo


C'est bon j'ai réparé la balise code, elle a changé de place un peu ^^



> Algo, oui merci de supprimer mon compte sous mon email mère-grand....., je dois aussi en avoir un autre avec le mail :
> Lambrefault@.....ne garder que celui : mic....@ .... Et mettre mon identifiant michèle9514.
> Merci beaucoup. Je vous donne beaucoup à faire en cette période de changement.


 C'est fait, les comptes ont pas été supprimés pour info juste renommer, votre compte principal est donc désormais michèle9514



> Bonjour, Je suis CaroManon,
> J'essaie presque desespérement de poster une reponse dans une discussion, mais sans succes.
> Je ne suis pas autorisée a le faire... Pourriez vous m'aider?


Dans quelle discussion essayez vous de répondre ? Vous le faites ici et ca marche bien ?




> Salut tout Rescue!
> 
> J'ai des soucis pour récupérer mon mon de passe, enfin plutôt pour le régénérer...
> J'arrive à recevoir le mail avec le lien mais à partir de là, impossible d'aller plus loin. 
> Mon pseudo était Laury&Antoine et mon mail : lauryam.lefebvre@laposte.net
> Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


Quel est le problème si vous recevez l'email ? Vous suivez les instructions contenu dans ce mail ?

----------


## CaroManon

Oui, c'est etrange, ici ca marche, et lorsque je veux participer a une discussion dans SOS appels divers, 
il est marqué en bas a gauche que je ne peux ni repondre a cette discussion, ni en creer une, ni modifier mes textes. 

Il m'affiche un message d'erreur qui me stipule que peut etre un moderaeur a desactiver mon compte, ou que justement, 
mon comte est en attente d'activation...) et la moi... je suis un peu une quiche avec tout ce qui est technique...

----------


## onobyone

> C'est bon j'ai réparé la balise code, elle a changé de place un peu ^^


Heu...où çà ? je ne vois le # ou le PHP ou un icône qui ferait référence au code ?

----------


## Algo

> Heu...où çà ? je ne vois le # ou le PHP ou un icône qui ferait référence au code ?


 C'est bon je m'étais trompé  :Embarrassment:  



> Oui, c'est etrange, ici ca marche, et lorsque je veux participer a une discussion dans SOS appels divers, 
> il est marqué en bas a gauche que je ne peux ni repondre a cette discussion, ni en creer une, ni modifier mes textes. 
> 
> Il m'affiche un message d'erreur qui me stipule que peut etre un moderaeur a desactiver mon compte, ou que justement, 
> mon comte est en attente d'activation...) et la moi... je suis un peu une quiche avec tout ce qui est technique...


Je regarde

----------


## michèle9514

Merci beaucoup algo !!!!!

----------


## Algo

> Oui, c'est etrange, ici ca marche, et lorsque je veux participer a une discussion dans SOS appels divers, 
> il est marqué en bas a gauche que je ne peux ni repondre a cette discussion, ni en creer une, ni modifier mes textes. 
> 
> Il m'affiche un message d'erreur qui me stipule que peut etre un moderaeur a desactiver mon compte, ou que justement, 
> mon comte est en attente d'activation...) et la moi... je suis un peu une quiche avec tout ce qui est technique...


Je viens de regarder.
Votre compte est en attente d'activation, c'est à  dire que vous avez recu un email pour activer votre compte ( il y a un lien à cliquer ). Une fois que vous aurez fait ca, vous pourrez poster partout.

----------


## onobyone

> C'est bon je m'étais trompé


Pas de soucis, c'est ok, plus de soucis avec le code. Juste une remarque sur un truc que tu as du voir mais pas urgent, il a une barre de déplacement alors qu'il me semble que le code allait à la ligne......mais bon , pas grave.....
Merci
......et à tout à l'heure..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CaroManon

> Je viens de regarder.
> Votre compte est en attente d'activation, c'est à dire que vous avez recu un email pour activer votre compte ( il y a un lien à cliquer ). Une fois que vous aurez fait ca, vous pourrez poster partout.


Et ben zut, je remets plus la main sur ce mail... meme dans la corbeille, aucune trace...faut il que je crée a nouveau un compte?

----------


## Non inscrit

Hello

Toujours Phoebe

Je ne retrouve pas mes identifiants et, maintenant, il est indiqué que mon adresse mail n'est pas valide

J'ai suivi les instructions reçues et... voilà

Merci

----------


## Algo

> Et ben zut, je remets plus la main sur ce mail... meme dans la corbeille, aucune trace...faut il que je crée a nouveau un compte?


 Je vous ai activé c'est bon



> Pas de soucis, c'est ok, plus de soucis avec le code. Juste une remarque sur un truc que tu as du voir mais pas urgent, il a une barre de déplacement alors qu'il me semble que le code allait à la ligne......mais bon , pas grave.....
> Merci
> ......et à tout à l'heure.....


 Je regarderai



> Hello
> 
> Toujours Phoebe
> 
> Je ne retrouve pas mes identifiants et, maintenant, il est indiqué que mon adresse mail n'est pas valide
> 
> J'ai suivi les instructions reçues et... voilà
> 
> Merci


Je demande à un modo de vous envoyer le MDP par mail directement

----------


## CaroManon

Merci infiniment Algo... c'est tout bon!!!!

----------


## Phoebe

C'est bon maintenant, merci !!

----------


## Non inscrit

Bonjour, 
Désolé par avance si la question a déja été posée, mais je ne l'ai pas vu.
Il n'y a plus les présentations et général et divers, ça va revenir??
Merci

----------


## théouf

> Bonjour, 
> Désolé par avance si la question a déja été posée, mais je ne l'ai pas vu.
> Il n'y a plus les présentations et général et divers, ça va revenir??
> Merci


Désolé, c'est moi qui vient de poser, et je viens de me rendre compte que je n'étais pas connectée....

----------


## P'tite souris

Vous n'êtes pas connecté, c'est pour ça que vous ne voyez pas ces rubriques...

Connectez vous, en faisant la procédure "mot de passe oublié" et vous les retrouverai à leur place habituelle  ::

----------


## mariloujuju

a priori,c bon,j'ai reussi a mettre mon avatar,lol!mais c tout petit par rapport a avant il me semble...

----------


## mariloujuju

ah ouais,lol,c pas il me semble,c sur!!!mdrrrrrrrr...

----------


## mariloujuju

ah non,c bon...desolée vraiment,grrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## olivia42

bonjour

franchement je n'ai pas lu les 12 pages 
ses un peu la galère

pour répondre a un post sa me marque erreur  puis faut que j'aille sur navigation rapide pour qu'il soit valide 
je ne voit plus comment envoyer des MP
pareils pour la surveillance d'un sujet 

merci pour vos réponce la je suis perdu dans tout ses changement

----------


## Algo

> bonjour
> 
> franchement je n'ai pas lu les 12 pages 
> ses un peu la galère
> 
> pour répondre a un post sa me marque erreur  puis faut que j'aille sur navigation rapide pour qu'il soit valide 
> je ne voit plus comment envoyer des MP
> pareils pour la surveillance d'un sujet 
> 
> merci pour vos réponce la je suis perdu dans tout ses changement


Pour l'erreur lorsque vous répondez à un post : Donnez plus de détails, quel est le message d'erreur ? Le problème est dans tous les forums ? A quel moment exactement apparait le message

Pour envoyer des MP rendez vous dans "Tableau de bord" ( lien en haut à droite ) 

Pour vous surveiller un sujet, en haut du sujet il ya une barre de menu avec "Outils de la discussion" --> S'abonner à cette discussion
Utilisez le tableau de bord --> Abonnements pour gérer vos abonnements en cours

Ce genre de questions trouveront pour la plupart des réponses dans la faq

----------


## Nounette

je viens de faire un long rapport par MP sur les recherches entreprises pour une louloute perdue ; périodiquement j'avais un petit rectangle jaune qui s'affichait en bas à droite pour me dire que ce message "s'auto-enregistrait". Et quand j'ai cliqué sur "envoyer" ... j'ai perdu le MP.
Je l'ai perdu en ce sens qu'il n'est pas dans mes messages envoyés ... ce qui est sans doute normal car la destinataire n'a pas pu le lire en instantané ... mais je ne trouve pas d'équivalent à la "boite d'envoi" qu'on trouve sur les autres forums ...
Merci d'avance,

----------


## Nounette

Heuuu ... c'est quoi "Tweet" qui s'est afficher en haut de mon message précédent ?

----------


## Vegane7

Je me suis inscrite sur le nouveau forum sans problème.
J'ai reçu mon nouveau mot de passe, et j'ai pu surfer sur le forum quelques minutes. Après, tout s'est bloqué et on me déclare que je suis exclue.
J'ai d'abord cru qu'on m'avait exclue pour de bon lol, mais j'ai appris par la suite que d'autres inscrits rencontraient le même problème que moi.

Que faire ?
Merci.

----------


## Algo

> je viens de faire un long rapport par MP sur les recherches entreprises pour une louloute perdue ; périodiquement j'avais un petit rectangle jaune qui s'affichait en bas à droite pour me dire que ce message "s'auto-enregistrait". Et quand j'ai cliqué sur "envoyer" ... j'ai perdu le MP.
> Je l'ai perdu en ce sens qu'il n'est pas dans mes messages envoyés ... ce qui est sans doute normal car la destinataire n'a pas pu le lire en instantané ... mais je ne trouve pas d'équivalent à la "boite d'envoi" qu'on trouve sur les autres forums ...
> Merci d'avance,


Bonjour,
Le petit rectangle jaune, c'est une nouvelle fonctionnalité de l'éditeur. Si jamais votre ordinateur plante, le message n'est pas perdu quand vous revenez, vous pouvez continuer à l'écrire
Votre MP a bien été envoyé. Il y a une case à cocher pour qu'il soit sauvegardé dans les éléments envoyés.




> Heuuu ... c'est quoi "Tweet" qui s'est afficher en haut de mon message précédent ?


Un mini bug, mais ca disparait juste après, seul vous le voyez. Ca permet de poster votre post sur Twitter aussi je crois.



> Je me suis inscrite sur le nouveau forum sans problème.
> J'ai reçu mon nouveau mot de passe, et j'ai pu surfer sur le forum quelques minutes. Après, tout s'est bloqué et on me déclare que je suis exclue.
> J'ai d'abord cru qu'on m'avait exclue pour de bon lol, mais j'ai appris par la suite que d'autres inscrits rencontraient le même problème que moi.
> 
> Que faire ?
> Merci.


Welcome Back,
Ya eu des soucis de groupes mais tout est résolu normalement. Des problèmes persistent pour vous ?

----------


## Nounette

> Bonjour,
> Le petit rectangle jaune, c'est une nouvelle fonctionnalité de l'éditeur. Si jamais votre ordinateur plante, le message n'est pas perdu quand vous revenez, vous pouvez continuer à l'écrire
> Votre MP a bien été envoyé. Il y a une case à cocher pour qu'il soit sauvegardé dans les éléments envoyés.


Bonsoir Algo,

Merci, c'est bon maintenant   :Smile: 
Par contre, au niveau de la boite de réception j'ai 23 notifications, autrement dit les MPs reçus et lus avant la migration sont tous passés en non-lus.
Je les ai donc cochés, suis allée dans "messages sélectionnés" et ai cliqué sur "marquer comme lu" puis sur "poursuivre" ... mais c'est toujours pareil ...

----------


## Algo

> Bonsoir Algo,
> 
> Merci, c'est bon maintenant  
> Par contre, au niveau de la boite de réception j'ai 23 notifications, autrement dit les MPs reçus et lus avant la migration sont tous passés en non-lus.
> Je les ai donc cochés, suis allée dans "messages sélectionnés" et ai cliqué sur "marquer comme lu" puis sur "poursuivre" ... mais c'est toujours pareil ...


Vous l'avez fait sur toutes les pages de MP ?  :Smile:

----------


## Nounette

Comme indiqué par Killy, je suis allée dans les Options Générales du Tableau de Bord et j'ai cliqué sur "UTC + 1h00 ...... Paris), sur ajuster automatiquement à l'heure d'été, et j'ai mis le début de la semaine au lundi.
Mais j'ai toujours une heure de retard sur les posts et MPs ...

----------


## Algo

> Comme indiqué par Killy, je suis allée dans les Options Générales du Tableau de Bord et j'ai cliqué sur "UTC + 1h00 ...... Paris), sur ajuster automatiquement à l'heure d'été, et j'ai mis le début de la semaine au lundi.
> Mais j'ai toujours une heure de retard sur les posts et MPs ...


j'ai le soucis aussi, met UTC+2 ^^

----------


## Nounette

:Big Grin:  Pas de doute, ça marche mieux en "trichant" ! Merci Algo !

----------


## Anaïs

faut pas choisir "automatiquement" justement, faut choisir l'autre  :Big Grin: 
je me suis expliquée comme un manche.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nounette

> Vous l'avez fait sur toutes les pages de MP ?


je n'ai qu'une seule page pour la boite de réception ??

----------


## Algo

> je n'ai qu'une seule page pour la boite de réception ??


 Alors je ne sais pas. Si vous voulez je viens voir sur votre compte, mais faut que je change votre MDP pour ca.

----------


## Nounette

> faut pas choisir "automatiquement" justement, faut choisir l'autre 
> je me suis expliquée comme un manche.


pffff ... comment veux-tu qu'on s'y retrouve nous si la chef nous raconte des craques !!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anaïs

s'il y a encore des gens "à la rue" à cause des mots de passe, profitez en pour vous manifester, on a enfin le temps  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SarahC

venise nest pas en Italie n'arrive pas à récupérer un mot de passe.
Elle vient de partir à une réunion, mais m'aide en principe pour les SOS.
Vous faut-il son adresse mail pour gérer le souci?

----------


## SarahC

Je suis abonnée à mon propre SOS.....
J'ai les alertes des MP, de ce sujet, d'autres, mais pas du mien.
Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire.
Me désabonner et me réabonner??

----------


## Anaïs

> venise nest pas en Italie n'arrive pas à récupérer un mot de passe.
> Elle vient de partir à une réunion, mais m'aide en principe pour les SOS.
> Vous faut-il son adresse mail pour gérer le souci?


l'adresse mail dans son profil RESCUE n'est plus valide ?
si c'est le cas il faudrait la nouvelle, sinon je lui renvoie un mot de passe sur celle qu'on a déjà.

pour ton SOS effectivement je ne sais pas, essaye de recommencer la manipulation et de vérifier l'option choisie de notification (quotidienne, hebdo ..) et si ça marche toujours pas faudra qu'on regarde ça de plus près.

----------


## niky

je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit,je voulais m'adresser a killy,car j'ai cru comprendre que les diffusions de masse risquaient d'etre supprimées,ce qui serait tres dommageable,pour les sauvetages en urgence,par exemple,les sauvetages de fourrieres,de plus en plus nombreux,avec de reelles et frequentes euthanasies,a mon sens,c'est indispensable de les conserver,surtout dans les rubriques morts programmées,je crois que sans cela,la vie de ces animaux deja tres menacés,le serait encore davantage.

----------


## SarahC

> l'adresse mail dans son profil RESCUE n'est plus valide ?
> si c'est le cas il faudrait la nouvelle, sinon je lui renvoie un mot de passe sur celle qu'on a déjà.
> 
> pour ton SOS effectivement je ne sais pas, essaye de recommencer la manipulation et de vérifier l'option choisie de notification (quotidienne, hebdo ..) et si ça marche toujours pas faudra qu'on regarde ça de plus près.


Elle me dit "impossible de régénérer mon mot de passe, adresse mail invalide".

----------


## Anaïs

bon il va falloir vous calmer avec les diffusions de masse.
déjà, les MP de masse sont supprimés pour des raisons techniques, c'est maintenant par e-mail et par régions.
et à notre grande surprise il y a déjà beaucoup de monde dans les listes de diffusion donc si ça marche, tant mieux.
mais ça ne nous empêche pas de réfléchir à comment améliorer le système dans un futur proche.
j'ai dit que je "réfléchissais à une suppression", pas que j'allais supprimer .. et si suppression il y a, c'est parce qu'on aura trouvé quelque chose de mieux.

----------


## Anaïs

> Elle me dit "impossible de régénérer mon mot de passe, adresse mail invalide".


son adresse c'est bien cecile.......@orange.fr ? (évidemment les points c'est pour pas mettre son adresse en intégralité.)
si c'est le cas je lui envoie un mot de passe.

----------


## niky

merci killy,pour votre reponse,personellement,je suis tres calme,j'exposais seulement une inquietude,face a ce que j'avais entendu,si vous reflechissez a une solution encore plus efficace,alors ce ne sera que mieux.

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai coché la bonne case mais je ne suis toujours pas invisible  :Cool:

----------


## Anaïs

bon c'est pas dit qu'on trouve plus efficace mais bon, en tout cas une suppression totale d'un système supplémentaire aux annonces, ça semble pas spécialement judicieux.
mais c'est vrai que les MP de masse étaient très souvent non lus, on pouvait le voir dans nos boites d'envoi nous.
et plus grand monde dans les groupes.
ça + les difficultés techniques ont tranché sur la suppression définitive de ce système pour ce nouveau forum.
voyons maintenant comment fonctionnent les emails  :Smile:

----------


## Algo

> J'ai coché la bonne case mais je ne suis toujours pas invisible


comment le savez vous ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chinooka

Je vois mon pseudo en bas du forum  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anaïs

avec une étoile ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chinooka

Oui  :Embarrassment: 

Donc on ne me voit pas ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anaïs

voilà  :Big Grin: 
on avait testé, y'a pas de soucis normalement, et effectivement, l'astérisque est signe d'une bonne invisibilité  :Smile:

----------


## Chinooka

Merci et courage  :Smile:

----------


## gertrude

Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer la marche à suivre pour poster des photos dans ce nouveau forum? 
Tous mes essais sont vains.....
Merci

----------


## Anaïs

vains c'est à dire ?
il y'a un bouton "image" dans la barre de fonctions au dessus de la zone de rédaction.
ça propose soit de l'héberger, soit de mettre un lien.

----------


## gertrude

> vains c'est à dire ?
> il y'a un bouton "image" dans la barre de fonctions au dessus de la zone de rédaction.
> ça propose soit de l'héberger, soit de mettre un lien.


je clique sur "from computer", puis sur "parcourir" et après? (j'ai cliqué sur "ajouter fichier", mais cela ne donne rien...

----------


## Algo

> je clique sur "from computer", puis sur "parcourir" et après? (j'ai cliqué sur "ajouter fichier", mais cela ne donne rien...


L'image en question apparait dans l'éditeur de texte normalement. On peut pas vous aider +

----------


## gertrude

quand je clique sur "ajouter fichier", apparait après quelques secondes le message: action non autorisée, veuillez rafraichir et vous identifier ( alors que je viens de le faire) avant de retenter l'action.....

----------


## Chinooka

Je viens de poster deux photos : je vais sur servimg et je copie le lien, ça marche !

----------


## gertrude

> ....... On peut pas vous aider +


Pourtant je compte bien dessus.....

----------


## gertrude

> Je viens de poster deux photos : je vais sur servimg et je copie le lien, ça marche !


Ha enfin une aide, super!

"servimg"? c'est quoi? (désolée, mais en informatique suis pas douée...)

----------


## P'tite souris

test image



Je viens de tester de mon coté, y a aucun souci. 

Avez vous trouver une photo dans votre pc avant de cliquer sur "ajouter un fichier" ?

----------


## cerbere

www.servimg.com/?lang=fr

----------


## Chatdesîles

> www.servimg.com/?lang=fr


Not found !!

----------


## Chatdesîles



----------


## Chinooka

http://www.servimg.com/

----------


## gertrude

> test image
> 
> Pièce jointe 457
> 
> ......Avez vous trouver une photo dans votre pc avant de cliquer sur "ajouter un fichier" ?


Oui, c'est à partir de "ajouter un fichier" que je rencontre un Pb.....

----------


## Non inscrit (candynet)

Bonjour,
Je me suis connectée en journée sur Rescue, avec mon nouveau mot de passe (lettre et chiffres communiqués par mail).
Ensuite, j'ai changé mon mot de passe pour qu'il soit plus facile à me rappeler, je suis allée mettre à jour certaines informations dans mon profil.
Je reviens cette nuit, je me suis identifiée mais mon mot de passe a été refusé 5 fois, c'est pourtant le bon.
J'ai donc redemandé un mot de passe que je viens de recevoir (lettre et chiffres à nouveau) mais il m'est toujours impossible de me connecter. 
Je vais attendre et revenir dans la journée, mais si le problème persiste, pourrez-vous regarder d'où cela vient ?
SVP Merci.

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

> voilà 
> on avait testé, y'a pas de soucis normalement, et effectivement, l'astérisque est signe d'une bonne invisibilité


Tu es sûre ?
Parce qu'il y a toujours un point de couleur à côté de mon pseudo, si j'étais invisible donc considérée comme non connectée, le point serait gris...
De plus, dans mon profil, on voit ce que je suis en train de faire.

----------


## Anaïs

étoile = invisible.

et l'invisibilité fonctionne sans soucis.

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

> étoile = invisible.
> 
> Et l'invisibilité fonctionne sans soucis.


OK, ça marche effectivement, mon point de couleur est jaune quand je suis invisible, et vert quand je suis visible.

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Non inscrit

Impossible de recevoir mon mot de passe malgré plusieurs tentatives

revesdetoits.

Merci par avance

----------


## Algo

> Impossible de recevoir mon mot de passe malgré plusieurs tentatives
> 
> revesdetoits.
> 
> Merci par avance


répondu par mail

----------


## Unarawenn

Je n'arrive pas à intégrer ni ma signature ni les assoc. pour lesquelles je suis bénévole

----------


## Unarawenn

La signature apparemment c'est bon.

----------


## Non inscrit

Bonjour

c'est netange impossible de me connecter et de faire la manipulation apres plusieurs tentative par rapport réinitialisation.
cordialement

----------


## kiwi2202

Ouiii netange le problème se situe où exactement, à quelle étape, quels messages d'erreurs, .....?

Unarawen, tu parles des assos dans ton profil ?

----------


## Algo

> Je n'arrive pas à intégrer ni ma signature ni les assoc. pour lesquelles je suis bénévole


 Pour rejoindre le groupe Assocation allez dans Tableau de bord --> Groupes puis postulez dans le groupe en question




> Bonjour
> 
> c'est netange impossible de me connecter et de faire la manipulation apres plusieurs tentative par rapport réinitialisation.
> cordialement


Envoyé par mail

----------


## Unarawenn

> Ouiii netange le problème se situe où exactement, à quelle étape, quels messages d'erreurs, .....?
> 
> Unarawen, tu parles des assos dans ton profil ?


Oui

----------


## revesdetoits

> répondu par mail


C'est réglé ! merci à vous

----------


## Laury&Antoine

> Quel est le problème si vous recevez l'email ? Vous suivez les instructions contenu dans ce mail ?


En fait j'étais bloquée parce que je ne recevais pas l'email avec  le mot de passe régénéré! J'ai refait la manip et c'est tout bon! Merci pour la réponse Algo  ::

----------


## SCORPIONNE72

il n'y a plus de groupes par département ? merci

----------


## Anaïs

non, maintenant il y a la possibilité de s'inscrire à des listes de diffusions par région pour les emails de masse, mais plus de groupes départements.

----------


## SCORPIONNE72

zut ! celà nous était bien utile pour contacter les gens d'un département pour les visites pré et post bon bah on va se débrouiller, merci de ta rapidité Killy

----------


## Anaïs

on mettra peut-être en place un autre système un jour mais pour l'instant en version groupe sur un forum c'était vraiment plus gérable.
après il reste la recherche de membre par Localisation mais après ça dépend un peu de ce que le membre à écrit, département ou ville  :Smile:

----------


## Non inscrit

c'est bien mon pseudo mon ordi et voilà ce que je reçois

Bonjour Michèle B,

Votre compte sur RESCUE est temporairement bloqué car une personne a tenté à 5 reprises de s'identifier avec votre identifiant en indiquant un mauvais mot de passe. Vous pourrez à nouveau tenter de vous connecter d'ici 15 minutes.

La personne qui a tenté d'usurper votre identité avait l'adresse IP suivante : 

Cordialement,
L'équipe RESCUE

----------


## Algo

Ben vous avez rentré 5 mauvais mot de passe. Oubliez pas que vous devez en demander un nouveau avec le nouveau RESCUE

----------


## Non inscrit

c'est pourtant celui que l'on m'a donné

----------


## gertrude

> L'image en question apparait dans l'éditeur de texte normalement. On peut pas vous aider +


Algo, pourquoi le message suivant qui s'ouvre lorsque je clique sur "ajouter fichier": "Vous n'avez pas la permission d'effectuer cette action. Veuillez rafraichir la page et identifiez vous avant de retenter l'action" ???

----------


## gertrude

Par ailleurs, j'ai tenté l'option "copier URL" après avoir envoyé la photo sur un site hébergeur et là, la réponse est "Adresse URL non valide".
Ceci quelquesoit l'hébergeur et quelquesoit la taille de la photo (même vignette ne passe pas).

J' en déduit qu'il y a peut-être un problème avec mon compte perso, puisque d'autres y arrivent très bien en faisant les mêmes manips....Que faire?
Merci aux Webmasters de me dire ce qu'il en est car je suis bloquée....

----------


## Anaïs

donne le lien que tu essayes d'insérer ?
copie colle le juste dans un message.

----------


## gertrude

Merci Killy!

----------


## gertrude

> Merci Killy!


Alors là, moi pas comprendre: j' ai fait un copier-coller du lien sur ce message et là = photo!

qui peut m'explique?

----------


## Anaïs

ah ben tu vois je savais même pas qu'il faisait ça ce forum  :Big Grin: 
ça converti les liens en .jpg tout seul apparemment  :Big Grin:

----------


## gertrude

> ah ben tu vois je savais même pas qu'il faisait ça ce forum 
> ça converti les liens en .jpg tout seul apparemment


Il y a déjà un progrès, mais je viens de tenter d'autres taille (juste un peu plus grande) = impossible....!

Et pourquoi je ne peux pas utiliser la méthode "prescrite" qui à l'air plus pratique?

----------


## gertrude

Killy, peux-tu me dire comment mettre des photos un peu plus grandes?

----------


## Anaïs

montre moi les autres liens qui ne passent pas ?

----------


## gertrude

> montre moi les autres liens qui ne passent pas ?


J'ai essayé tous les autres pour voir la taille:

----------


## Anaïs

ah oui mais ça c'est du code HTML, faut récupérer qu'un bout de lien

celui là : http ://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/334188397.jpg (sans l'espace après http) et ça marche donc :

----------


## SarahC

> son adresse c'est bien cecile.......@orange.fr ? (évidemment les points c'est pour pas mettre son adresse en intégralité.)
> si c'est le cas je lui envoie un mot de passe.


C'est bien cela, en effet.

----------


## Anaïs

> C'est bien cela, en effet.


envoyé sur son mail.

----------


## SarahC

Merci bcp, je la préviens par SMS, comme elle est peu sur le net cause boulot, elle pourra vérifier sous peu.

----------


## Non inscrit

J'ai aussi un problème "adresse email non valide", alors que c'est bien la bonne, je reçois bien le lien pour réinitialiser, mais toujours la même chose " adresse email non valide".

Est il possible de faire quelque chose pour moi ?

Email: camille.05@wanadoo.fr
Identifiant: mimille05

merci  :Smile: 

*Envoyé par email*

----------


## Chatdesîles

> http://www.servimg.com/


merci ! 
Avec cette adresse, je trouve mes image stockées sur Servimg.
Mais si je copie un lien et que je mets ici, on me dit "adresse invalide" :  on ne peut pas mettre des photos qui sont déjà dans Servimg ?

----------


## Anaïs

montre moi le lien qui est dit invalide ?

----------


## candynet

> c'est bien mon pseudo mon ordi et voilà ce que je reçois
> 
> Bonjour Michèle B,
> 
> Votre compte sur RESCUE est temporairement bloqué car une personne a tenté à 5 reprises de s'identifier avec votre identifiant en indiquant un mauvais mot de passe. Vous pourrez à nouveau tenter de vous connecter d'ici 15 minutes.
> 
> La personne qui a tenté d'usurper votre identité avait l'adresse IP suivante : 
> 
> Cordialement,
> L'équipe RESCUE


Personnellement, rencontrant des problèmes hier en me connectant alors que j'avais réussi à venir sur le forum en début de journée, voici ce que j'ai écrit ici dans la nuit :



> Bonjour,
> Je me suis connectée en journée sur Rescue, avec mon nouveau mot de passe (lettre et chiffres communiqués par mail).
> Ensuite, j'ai changé mon mot de passe pour qu'il soit plus facile à me rappeler, je suis allée mettre à jour certaines informations dans mon profil.
> Je reviens cette nuit, je me suis identifiée mais mon mot de passe a été refusé 5 fois, c'est pourtant le bon.
> J'ai donc redemandé un mot de passe que je viens de recevoir (lettre et chiffres à nouveau) mais il m'est toujours impossible de me connecter. 
> Je vais attendre et revenir dans la journée, mais si le problème persiste, pourrez-vous regarder d'où cela vient ?
> SVP Merci.


Ce matin dans ma boite de réception mail, j'ai reçu le même message que Michèle plus haut.
L'adresse IP qui avait essayé de se connecter était bien la mienne...

J'ai ce jour reçu un nouveau mot de passe, j'arrive maintenant à me connecter.
Par contre, en début d'après midi après plusieurs entrées et sorties sur Rescue, quand je me suis identifiée, on m'a signalé que j'avais déjà fait 3 essais....ce qui était vrai car je m'étais déjà identifiée 3 fois, car en lisant les posts des chiens, j'avais perdu ma connection plusieurs fois.

Est-ce qu'il y a un problème si on se trouve déconnectée et qu'on s'identifie plusieurs fois pour revenir sur le forum ?

Ou y-a-t-il une manipulation à faire (car si on perd les posts, et qu'on s'identifie à nouveau pour revenir sur le forum, au delà de 5 fois, ne pourra-t-on plus se connecter ?).

Merci.

----------


## Anaïs

on a retiré cette "bride" donc normalement il n'y aura plus de soucis avec les tentatives multiples.

----------


## candynet

Merci Killy pour la réponse rapide et pour votre travail.

----------


## SarahC

Pas taper, mais la restriction de 60 secondes avant de répondre à un nouveau MP, c'est lourd. 
C'est nécessaire?
Car qd je réponds à l'arrache à mes MP, je fais ça à la chaine, et ça m'irait bien de pas avoir "vous ne pouvez pas poster avant 57 secondes", "avant 23 secondes", etc....
Parce que qd vraiment on en a pleins, et pas le temps, c'est bof.

----------


## Anaïs

Non c'est pas nécessaire et ça doit faire partie des nombreux settings par défaut qu'on a pas encore modifié, on va le faire.

----------


## sammy33

Merci d' avoir rétabli l' accès libre au précédent forum -pas seulement aux facebook-, cela m'a permis d' imprimer la liste de mes sujets suivis.  :Smile:

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour,
puis-je savoir ce que signifie le rond à côté de notre pseudo au dessus de l'avatar ??
j'ai remarqué que certains étaient blancs, d'autres de couleur, le mien est vert qu'est-ce que cela veut dire ??
merci

----------


## Anaïs

que tu es en ligne  :Smile:

----------


## Daysie433

merci je n'avais pas compris la signification, faut pas m'en vouloir je suis "blonde" :Big Grin: 
bonne journée

----------


## Algo

> Pas taper, mais la restriction de 60 secondes avant de répondre à un nouveau MP, c'est lourd. 
> C'est nécessaire?
> Car qd je réponds à l'arrache à mes MP, je fais ça à la chaine, et ça m'irait bien de pas avoir "vous ne pouvez pas poster avant 57 secondes", "avant 23 secondes", etc....
> Parce que qd vraiment on en a pleins, et pas le temps, c'est bof.


Réduit à 20 secondes

----------


## SarahC

Autre question, là, je constate que ces membres ont consulté mon profil:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/members/38880-SarahC
comme moi j'apparais en consultant celui de qqn d'autre.
Parfois, c'est anodin, une future FA, une copine de PA, etc.
Mais qd on veut être discret, pour un cas de membre "douteux", si on est plusieurs à "tourner en mode vautour", ça rend la chose peu discrète.

Et je croise cela avec:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/online.php
Aaron regarde le topic maternité, et j'en passe....

C'est pas "top" discret, à mon sens. 
Oui, on est sur un forum public, mais je n'ai pas envie qu'on me suive ds mes moindres faits et gestes non plus, surtout quand j'ai choisi l'option "ne pas apparaitre en ligne" (si ça existe encore).

Enfin, en gros, évidemment que nous ne sommes pas sur un site secret défense, et bien évidemment, on est en public, mais entre raisons valables de discrétions, amitiés et inimités, et j'en passe, ça fait un peu "Big Brother elle là, Big Brother te suis partout"..... 

Par contre, HS, car pas un problème, la fonction A/A (l'éditeur) est à nouveau là,  :Big Grin:

----------


## gertrude

*Algo, 

*Pouvez-vous enlever les photos et liens que j'ai postés en page 17 et 18, qui ne servaient qu'à tester les possibilités de poster une photo et ne sont pas utiles pour ce post?
*MERCI.






			
				EDIT : Fait, kiwi
			
		

*

----------


## Algo

> .....


C'est à réfléchir, un peu de transparence ne fait pas de mal surtout sur un forum comme celui ci. Ce forum est une communauté, pas un outil d'espionnage ou de concours  :Big Grin: 
Avoir avec KiLLY et les membres, un sondage pourrait être mis en place je sais pas.

----------


## Algo

> .....


En fait après rapide discussion avec KiLLY et les admins, la fonction a été désactivé

----------


## SarahC

> C'est à réfléchir, un peu de transparence ne fait pas de mal surtout sur un forum comme celui ci. Ce forum est une communauté, pas un outil d'espionnage ou de concours 
> Avoir avec KiLLY et les membres, un sondage pourrait être mis en place je sais pas.


Non, mais bon, me faire pister je m'en fous royalement ds l'absolu, je n'ai rien à cacher, c'est juste que de se faire "fliquer", si en plus il n'y a aucune justification à cela et que personne ne "flique" ds les faits à part, bof. Ce n'est pas un problème technique, mais une remarque simple, sur le nouveau forum, je n'aime effectivement ni reluquer ni me faire reluquer. Vérifier des infos sur futures FA, oui, mais qui fait quoi et qd, hbof. Ne me sortez pas de prise ninja de suite, c'est une "simple" remarque, je "suggère", ou "soumets", rien de plus, que ce soit clair.  :Smile:

----------


## SarahC

> En fait après rapide discussion avec KiLLY et les admins, la fonction a été désactivé


Aaaargh, désolée, on a posté en se croisant, vous pouvez vider de suite mon message pr faire de la place.

----------


## sammy33

> En fait après rapide discussion avec KiLLY et les admins, la fonction a été désactivé


Mais quand on consulte son propre profil l' ACTIVITE ACTUELLE est toujours renseignée.

----------


## Algo

> Mais quand on consulte son propre profil l' ACTIVITE ACTUELLE est toujours renseignée.


corrigé

----------


## Non inscrit

Peut pas demander un mot de passe pour me connecter,le premier lien ne marche pas 24h. dépassé.
Là j'ai beau essayer je peux pas.

----------


## Algo

> Peut pas demander un mot de passe pour me connecter,le premier lien ne marche pas 24h. dépassé.
> Là j'ai beau essayer je peux pas.


Mail de procédure de réinitialisation de mot de passe renvoyé

----------


## odile1969

> Peut pas demander un mot de passe pour me connecter,le premier lien ne marche pas 24h. dépassé.
> Là j'ai beau essayer je peux pas.


Merci je viens d'avoir un identifient, par contre j'ai envoyer un mail par adresse des modérateur pour faire une demande et j'ai eu l'identifient juste après 2min.
Merci beaucoup de m'avoir réactivé,maintenant je vais essayé d'apprivoisé le nouveau forum.  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou.

Avant, on recevait un mail pour signaler un message sur les topics qu'on surveillait et on ne recevait plus de mail tant qu'on n'avait pas visité le topic en question. Maintenant on reçoit un mail à chaque intervention ? ça fait beaucoup pour les messageries... Est-ce normal ?

----------


## Algo

Oui. Vous avez l'option rapport quotidien si vous préférez

----------


## Chatdesîles

> montre moi le lien qui est dit invalide ?


Voilà le lien d'une image par exemple qui me dit URL invalide ... je ne comprends pas pourquoi 
http://i15.servimg.com/u/f15/11/26/60/33/coline10.jpg

----------


## Chinooka

> Oui. Vous avez l'option rapport quotidien si vous préférez


Merci Algo, je vais tenter cette option ;o)

----------


## Algo

> Merci Algo, je vais tenter cette option ;o)


Par contre le mail part à 6h  ::

----------


## Anaïs

et pourtant ... ça marche très bien.  ::

----------


## Non inscrit

Bonjour, je suis inscrite sous le pseudo Blackstory et lorsque je clique sur mot de passe perdu et que je rentre mon adresse e-mail j'ai beau attendre et attendre encore mais je ne reçois pas le message me permettant de changer mon mot de passe. 
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Merci d'avance !

----------


## kiwi2202

Il nous faudrait votre mail pour vous aider...

----------


## nura

coucou, qd je clic sur repondre a la discussion , j'arrive sur réponse rapide  a chaque fois, comment fait on pour répondre normalement et utiliser ainsi les smileys qd cela s'y prete?
merci

----------


## P'tite souris

Il faut cliquer sur "répondre à la discussion" puis sur "aller en mode avancé" en bas à droite du cadre de texte. 

Tu peux utiliser les smileys dans les réponses rapides, l'icone est la 6 ème en partant de la droite. (un petit bonhomme jaune)

----------


## nura

::   merci ptite souris, bien compris

----------


## mariloujuju

Bonjour Algo

j' ai un soucis avec ma signature.
je n'arrive pas a la faire accepter,pourtant je l'ai reduite plusieurs fois.

pourriez vous essayer de me la mettre? merci bcp! si c encore trop long,on peut retirer:"de luxe".merci encore



.*AIDEZ LES CHATS DE VILLEJUIF : viewtopic.php?f=19&t=300510&p=7324429#p7324429 
*APPEL AUX DONS : viewtopic.php?f=42&t=328570&p=7324463#p7324463
*PENSION POUR MOLOSSES. ASSO 10E AU LIEU DE 18E/J ,HORS ETE . ENTRE LE 77 ET LE 51.http://pension-campingdumolosse.com/main.html

----------


## Algo

> Bonjour Algo
> 
> j' ai un soucis avec ma signature.
> je n'arrive pas a la faire accepter,pourtant je l'ai reduite plusieurs fois.
> 
> pourriez vous essayer de me la mettre? merci bcp! si c encore trop long,on peut retirer:"de luxe".merci encore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je vous ai fait un truc approximatif mais votre signature était un gros bordayl
Je suppose que vous avez essayer différentes couleurs avant de vous décider, mais du coup voilà ce que vous essayiez de mettre comme signature :


```
[COLOR=#222222][COLOR=#8000bf][COLOR=#222222][COLOR=#ee82ee][COLOR=#40e0d0].[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#EE82EE]*AIDEZ LES CHATS DE VILLEJUIF : viewtopic.php?f=19&t=300510&p=7324429#p7324429 [/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#222222][COLOR=#8000bf][COLOR=#222222][COLOR=#ee82ee][COLOR=#222222][COLOR=#8000bf][COLOR=#222222][COLOR=#ee82ee]*APPEL AUX DONS : viewtopic.php?f=42&t=328570&p=7324463#p7324463
[/COLOR][COLOR=#40e0d0]*PENSION POUR MOLOSSES. ASSO 10E AU LIEU DE 18E/J ,HORS ETE . ENTRE LE 77 ET LE 51.[/COLOR][URL="http://pension-campingdumolosse.com/main.html"][COLOR=#40e0d0]http://pension-[/COLOR][/URL][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][URL="http://pension-campingdumolosse.com/main.html"][COLOR=#40e0d0]campingdumolosse.com/main.html[/COLOR][/URL][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]
[/COLOR]
```



Par ailleurs je sais pas vers quoi sont censés pointer vos liens, mais ils sont tous morts.

----------


## mariloujuju

:: ,mdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,pardon algo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ce sont les liens du dernier rescue,donc faut que je retrouve les nouveaux...
le camping du molosse,normalement devrait fonctionner :: .

j'ai hesité un peu pour la couleur,mais j'ai surtout,retiré et réessayé plusieurs fois,pourtant en quittant la page avant d'y revenir,a priori,ça avait tout enregistré!!!!!!!!! :: 

merci,et si je retrouve les liens mais n'y arrive pas,je referai appel a vous?(la honte!!!!!!)​

----------


## mariloujuju

bon,ben me revoila,j'ai les nouveaux liens,mais a nouveau,je n'y arrive pas.j'ai encore chagé de couleur,ok,mais normalement,si on efface,ça devrait pas enregistrer?
desolée Algo,encore besoin de vous... :: merci.voici la signature:


*AIDEZ LES CHATS DE VILLEJUIF :http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/7806-CHATS-TUES-SUR-VILLEJUIF!-(94)/page34?highlight=AIDEZ+CHATS+VILLEJUIF
*APPEL AUX DONS CHATS DE VILLEJUIF :http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/19124-APPEL-A-DONS-POUR-LES-CHATS-DE-VILLEJUIF/page2?highlight=APPEL+DONS+VILLEJUIF
*PENSION DE LUXE POUR MOLOSSES. ASSO 10E AU LIEU DE 18E/J ,HORS ETE . ENTRE LE 77 ET LE 51 : http://www.pension-campingdumolosse.com/

----------


## Chatdesîles

> et pourtant ... ça marche très bien.




Merci Killy
Alors j'ai essayé de nouveau et oui çà marche si je déclique la case devant : "retrieve remote file and reference locally" (c'est cliqué par défaut)
Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas ce que çà veut dire  :: 
Je suis nulle ....

----------


## Algo

Oui il y a un bug parfois j'ai fait remonter ca.
En gros quand ca marche pas, décochez "retrieve remote file and reference locally"

----------


## mariloujuju

bon a savoir...merci

----------


## mariloujuju

merci algo pour ma signature!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour,
je ne me sens pas le courage de lire les 21 pages de questions......pourriez vous me dire ce qu'il faut faire pour être avisée de l'arrivée de mp ?? merci.

----------


## Algo

> bonjour,
> je ne me sens pas le courage de lire les 21 pages de questions......pourriez vous me dire ce qu'il faut faire pour être avisée de l'arrivée de mp ?? merci.


Tableau de bord --> Options Générales

----------


## phacélie

bonjour,

en bas de page sur les forums, légende des icônes, un rond vert avec une flèche signale : " Vous avez participé à cette discussion "

y a -t-il un moyen d'afficher sur une (des) page(s) ces discussions auxquelles on a participé ( sans forcément les avoir toutes créées  ) de manière à les retrouver et à voir facilement s'il y a eu des réponses ?

----------


## Algo

> bonjour,
> 
> en bas de page sur les forums, légende des icônes, un rond vert avec une flèche signale : " Vous avez participé à cette discussion "
> 
> y a -t-il un moyen d'afficher sur une (des) page(s) ces discussions auxquelles on a participé ( sans forcément les avoir toutes créées  ) de manière à les retrouver et à voir facilement s'il y a eu des réponses ?


Je procède ainsi : Je m'abonne par défaut à toutes les discussions auxquelles je participe, sans notification ( seulement tableau de bord ). Ainsi quand je veux voir d'un coup d'oeil s'il y a eu de nouvelles réponses, je me rend dans mon tableau de bord et je vois tout. Si je veux être abonné par mail à certaines discussions, je modifie le mode de notification via tableau de bord --> abonnements

----------


## phacélie

> Je procède ainsi : Je m'abonne par défaut à toutes les discussions auxquelles je participe, sans notification ( seulement tableau de bord ). Ainsi quand je veux voir d'un coup d'oeil s'il y a eu de nouvelles réponses, je me rend dans mon tableau de bord et je vois tout. Si je veux être abonné par mail à certaines discussions, je modifie le mode de notification via tableau de bord --> abonnements


merci, ce n'est pas tout à fait c que j'ai voulu dire : le forum *sait déjà* quelles sont les discussions auxquelles on a participé puisqu'il les signale par cette icône verte et ronde avec une flèche, n'est-ce pas ?

alors ne peut-on "lui demander" d'en faire la liste ( alors là, je n'y connais rien en matière de forum, mais ça me paraîtrait juste logique ) plutôt que de se réabonner à chaque discussion ( ce qui peut être vite fastidieux au-delà de quelques dizaines ...  ::  )

----------


## Algo

> merci, ce n'est pas tout à fait c que j'ai voulu dire : le forum *sait déjà* quelles sont les discussions auxquelles on a participé puisqu'il les signale par cette icône verte et ronde avec une flèche, n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> alors ne peut-on "lui demander" d'en faire la liste ( alors là, je n'y connais rien en matière de forum, mais ça me paraîtrait juste logique ) plutôt que de se réabonner à chaque discussion ( ce qui peut être vite fastidieux au-delà de quelques dizaines ...  )


Ce n'est pas fastidieux, c'est automatique, et c'est ce qui permet de voir les posts avec nouveaux messages. Il n'y a pas d'autres système prévu, puisque cela ci fonctionne  :Big Grin:

----------


## lealouboy

une petite question : lorsque j'ouvre la fenêtre des smileys, je peux la faire "glisser" mais pas assez pour pouvoir sélectionner ceux qui se trouvent tout en bas. Et lorsque j'essaie de faire défiler, seule la page derrière défile. Je pense que c'est dû à la résolution (ou pas ?) mais malheureusement je ne peux en changer puisque c'est mon ordi de boulot. 
Comment je peux faire ?

----------


## Chinooka

Je n'avais pas vu pour les smileys... je me disais aussi qu'il en manquait beaucoup   ::   ::

----------


## Algo

Allez en mode avancé, utilisez les smileys sur la droite de l'éditeur de texte, et le lien [Plus] si il est au delà des affichés

----------


## lealouboy

Merci beaucoup Algo  ::

----------


## Algo

et sinon pour pas aller dans l'éditeur avancé, aprenez par coeur le code des smileys genre :smiley: et écrivez les à la main  :Big Grin:

----------


## lealouboy

on peut faire ça  :: Mais c'est de la magie  ::

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

IDEM pour moi

----------


## minas

+1

----------


## AMA

idem

----------


## Chatdesîles

> Bonjour, c'est normal que j'ai ca quand j'arrive sur la page d'accueil ?


Oui c'est pareil pour moi !! 
Je me demande pourquoi, je fais comme d'habitude ...
çà me rassure qu'il n'y ait pas que moi ...

----------


## Anaïs

que sur la page d'accueil ?

----------


## Daysie433

je viens de vérifier moi aussi j'ai le même message que les autres mais seulement sur la page d'accueil

----------


## Daysie433

ce que je voulais dire c'est que j'ai libre accès à mes post surveillés ainsi que la possibilité de répondre

----------


## Algo

ce problème devrait être résolu

----------


## Daysie433

> ce problème devrait être résolu


merci Algo

----------


## Non inscrit

Bonsoir

J'ai été absente durant 2 jours et je n'arrive plus à être identifiée.
J'utilise les identifiants qui m'ont été confirmés par mail.

Merci !!

----------


## Non inscrit

> Bonsoir
> 
> J'ai été absente durant 2 jours et je n'arrive plus à être identifiée.
> J'utilise les identifiants qui m'ont été confirmés par mail.
> 
> Merci !!


Oups, il est tard !!!!

Je suis Phoebe

----------


## P'tite souris

tu as tenté de copier/coller le mot de passe donné ? Tu ne l'as pas changé lors de la première connexion ?

----------


## Non inscrit

> tu as tenté de copier/coller le mot de passe donné ? Tu ne l'as pas changé lors de la première connexion ?


Je vais tenter le c/c.
Merci P'tite souris

----------


## Non inscrit

Ca ne marche pas, je ne sais plus quoi faire

----------


## Algo

Faites comme tout le monde : la procédure mot de passe oublié

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour,
pourquoi, lorsqu'on reçoit un message d'alerte sur les post surveillés, certaines fois cela nous renvoie sur la page 1 de ce post 
et d'autres fois directement au dernier message enregistré ? 

y-a-t'il un moyen de remédier à cela ??

merci

----------


## Chinooka

Daysie, j'ai le cas quand je m'abonne (sans intervenir) à une discussion sur l'ancienne liste des topics que je surveillais.

----------


## Daysie433

citation chinooka  :Big Grin: aysie, j'ai le cas quand je m'abonne (sans intervenir) à une discussion sur l'ancienne liste des topics que je surveillais.

eh bien là, je suis abonnée sur ce post ici et je suis intervenue dessus, et malgré cela quand j'ai cliqué sur le lien d'alerte de nouveaux messages je suis arrivée sur la page 1 de ce topic ??

----------


## Algo

> citation chinooka aysie, j'ai le cas quand je m'abonne (sans intervenir) à une discussion sur l'ancienne liste des topics que je surveillais.
> 
> eh bien là, je suis abonnée sur ce post ici et je suis intervenue dessus, et malgré cela quand j'ai cliqué sur le lien d'alerte de nouveaux messages je suis arrivée sur la page 1 de ce topic ??


Je ne sais pas et c'est pas vraiment un problème tant que vous arrivez sur le sujet

----------


## P'tite souris

Si tu veux aller au premier message non lu, sur la ligne, où il a "outils de la discussion", tu as un lien qui apparait "aller au premier message non lu".

----------


## pantitia

je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été abordé et je m'en excuse d'avance si c'est le cas mais sur certaines conversations j'ai les messages du plus récent au plus vieux et d'autres c'est l'inverse du plus vieux au plus récent.. c'est assez étrange et aléatoire.. 
il y a une manip que je dois réaliser?

----------


## phacélie

> Ce n'est pas fastidieux, c'est automatique, et c'est ce qui permet de voir les posts avec nouveaux messages. Il n'y a pas d'autres système prévu, puisque cela ci fonctionne


je ne critique pas le système pour ce qui est des nouvelles discussions auxquelles on doit ainsi s'abonner, je pensais surtout à celles auxquelles on était déjà abonné sur l'ancien forum

 et ...euh, si, pour moi, c'est fastidieux de se réabonner à plusieurs centaines de discussions qu'il faut d'abord retrouver ... alors que le forum, lui, les a en mémoire ( cf le rond vert ...)  :Smile:

----------


## Algo

Certes.

----------


## Gaston

Je trouves pénible de devoir passer des heures à rechercher les posts que l'on suivait sur l'ancien rescue.
Quand on fait une recherche par mots clés, il s'affiche des pages et des pages............
J'ai donc voulu aller sur l'ancien pour faire un Copier/Coller des titres exacts des posts, ce n'est pas possible.
C'est vrai je ne suis pas une pro de l'informatique mais le système est lourd, très lourd, pour moi...................

----------


## Algo

> Je trouves pénible de devoir passer des heures à rechercher les posts que l'on suivait sur l'ancien rescue.
> Quand on fait une recherche par mots clés, il s'affiche des pages et des pages............
> J'ai donc voulu aller sur l'ancien pour faire un Copier/Coller des titres exacts des posts, ce n'est pas possible.
> C'est vrai je ne suis pas une pro de l'informatique mais le système est lourd, très lourd, pour moi...................


Ok.
Hésitez pas à utiliser les autres critères de recherche que le nom.

----------


## dogeorge

concernant les recherches

je n'arrive pas a trouver ce que je recherche

exemple, bu que je ne m'occupe que de boxers

je fais recherche avance
Types de contenu: tout type 
Mots-clef(s) boxer
rechercher dans les intitules uniquement
je cliques effectue la recherche

et la réponse est "Désolé - aucun résultat. Veuillez essayer avec une autre requête."

alors qu'il y a X message concernant des boxers!!

ce nouveau forum est vraiment trop complique, il faut avoir un bac + 3 informatique pour s'y retrouver
je crois que je vais laisser tomber, c'est totalement inaccessible au commun des mortels

----------


## théouf

> concernant les recherches
> 
> je n'arrive pas a trouver ce que je recherche
> 
> exemple, bu que je ne m'occupe que de boxers
> 
> je fais recherche avance
> Types de contenu: tout type 
> Mots-clef(s) boxer
> ...


je viens de le faire, par contre j'ai juste écrit "boxer" dans mots-clés, et ça ma donné la liste de messages ou le mot boxer apparait...
A moins que tu veuille faire une recherche pariculière, mais la je vois pas le soucis

----------


## dogeorge

ben moi aussi je ne met que le mot boxer!

----------


## Algo

> ce nouveau forum est vraiment trop complique, il faut avoir un bac + 3 informatique pour s'y retrouver
> je crois que je vais laisser tomber, c'est totalement inaccessible au commun des mortels


Je ne suis pas bac+3 et je ne pense pas que théouf le soit en informatique.
Pareil, j'ai fait une recherche avec le mot clé boxer dans le titre des sujets, et j'ai bien eu la liste comme il se doit.
Il faut lire la page et les différentes options proposées

----------


## théouf

> ben moi aussi je ne met que le mot boxer!


Oui, mais je ne coche pas type de contenu: tous

----------


## Algo

En comptant le clic pour aller dans la recherche : ca m'a couté 4 clics, environ 20 secondes. Les champs sont parfaitement clair et compréhensible.

----------


## dogeorge

ALGO je n'arrive pas a voir ta page
j'ai l'impression que je ne recherche pas au bon endroit
je vais dans  recherche avance
j'ai pas trouve ailleur

----------


## P'tite souris

Si tu cliques sur "recherche avancée", tu tombes forcement sur la page que montre Algo, par défaut tu as la recherche plusieurs types qui s'ouvre, il faut cliquer sur l'onglet "rechercher dans un seul type", il est noté 1 sur l'image d'Algo.

Après, c'est tout simple, y a qu'a suivre les option proposées ^^

----------


## dogeorge

MERCI a toi

j'ai enfin compris, mais je maintient ce forum est excessivement complexe et complique!!
surtout pour des "vieilles" comme moi qui ne sont pas nées avec un clavier dans leur berceaux LOL!

----------


## vanilla

je repose ma question ici parce que j'ai ouvert un topic hier qui a été fermé sans me donner de réponse : quand j'écris un message, je le poste, mais le topic ne remonte pas tout de suite en tête de liste, ça va parfois 5/10 minutes mais d'autres fois ça va aussi beaucoup plus long. Et quand c'est des autres personnes qui postent, ça fait pareil. C'est moi qui ai un truc qui beug ou c'est le forum qui est comment ça ?

----------


## Algo

> je repose ma question ici parce que j'ai ouvert un topic hier qui a été fermé sans me donner de réponse : quand j'écris un message, je le poste, mais le topic ne remonte pas tout de suite en tête de liste, ça va parfois 5/10 minutes mais d'autres fois ça va aussi beaucoup plus long. Et quand c'est des autres personnes qui postent, ça fait pareil. C'est moi qui ai un truc qui beug ou c'est le forum qui est comment ça ?


Chez moi ca bug pas et j'ai pas spécialement d'explication à vous apporter. Rafraichissez la page mais sinon je ne sais pas.

----------


## vanilla

> Chez moi ca bug pas et j'ai pas spécialement d'explication à vous apporter. Rafraichissez la page mais sinon je ne sais pas.


j'actualise la page masi ça change rien, et parfois même jusqu'à un heure après le topic est toujours pas remonté...bizarre bizarre.

----------


## Anaïs

vide tes caches, change de navigateur ?

----------


## naia

Bonjour, je cherche à remettre un avatar.
Problème, quand je vais dans tableau de bord, modifier mon avatar, je n'ai aucun choix:  je ne peux cliquer sur rien (notamment sur un icone du genre "parcourir" qui permet habituellement d'importer une photo.
On me dit juste que je n'ai pas d'avatar spécifier...
Une solution?
merci

----------


## Algo

> Bonjour, je cherche à remettre un avatar.
> Problème, quand je vais dans tableau de bord, modifier mon avatar, je n'ai aucun choix:  je ne peux cliquer sur rien (notamment sur un icone du genre "parcourir" qui permet habituellement d'importer une photo.
> On me dit juste que je n'ai pas d'avatar spécifier...
> Une solution?
> merci

----------


## emmajojo

bonjour, j'ai un soucis depuis une grosse heure : je ne reçois plus aucune notification de nouveau message pour aucun sujet...

----------


## Algo

> bonjour, j'ai un soucis depuis une grosse heure : je ne reçois plus aucune notification de nouveau message pour aucun sujet...


Vérifiez vos abonnements, vérifiez vos mails, mais si ce n'est qu'une histoire d'heure rien d'alarmant.

----------


## Non inscrit

Bonjour, malgré la procédure "récupération de mot de passe", cela ne fonctionne pas car lorsque je rentre mon adresse : "adresse invalide"

mon pseudo : kissme_067
mon adresse : nelly.hissler@live.fr

j'ai contacté l'administrateur mais pas de réponse.

merci

----------


## Algo

> Bonjour, malgré la procédure "récupération de mot de passe", cela ne fonctionne pas car lorsque je rentre mon adresse : "adresse invalide"
> 
> mon pseudo : kissme_067
> mon adresse : nelly.hissler@live.fr
> 
> j'ai contacté l'administrateur mais pas de réponse.
> 
> merci


je vous ai mailé

----------


## Non inscrit

merci pour votre réponse, mais franchement, fallait que je fasse parti du bug

----------


## Algo

> merci pour votre réponse, mais franchement, fallait que je fasse parti du bug


Yen a 50 dans votre cas sur 50 000 :/

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir,

un petit problème avec mon avatar car comme vous pouvez le constater sur cette page :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...A-dpt-59/page6

mon avatar apparait tout petit.........alors que sur la page 5 du même sujet, il apparaît en taille normale, que se passe-t-il ??

http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...A-dpt-59/page5

merci d'avoir la gentillesse de m'expliquer.

----------


## Algo

> bonsoir,
> 
> un petit problème avec mon avatar car comme vous pouvez le constater sur cette page :
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/27645-Oenix-croisé-griffon-8-ans-en-FA-dpt-59/page6
> 
> mon avatar apparait tout petit.........alors que sur la page 5 du même sujet, il apparaît en taille normale, que se passe-t-il ??
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/27645-Oenix-croisé-griffon-8-ans-en-FA-dpt-59/page5
> ...


Vos avatars sont de la meme taille. Ya des fractions de secondes où il apparaissent petit, mais ce n'est que pour vous et que sur un chargement de page.

----------


## Daysie433

merci algo

----------


## Non inscrit

Il me faudrait un nouveau mot de passe

pseudo : Almeria
e-mail : coco8967@hotmail.fr

merci d'avance

----------


## P'tite souris

Vous avez tenté la procédure mot de passe oublié avant ?

----------


## Almeria

C'est bon ça a marché  ::

----------


## naia

> Pièce jointe 1736


En fait, je n'avais pas sur mon écran la partie " avatar personnalisé", je n'avais que la partie "aucun avatar spécifié"
Mais en me connectant ce soir, elle est apparue- alléluia.
Merci en tous cas d'avoir essaye de m'aider.
Bon courage et bravo pour ce boulot de titan que vous faites actuellement

----------


## mariloujuju

Bonsoir,alors voila,j'arrive a repondre aux discussions,messages 



je ne comprends pas,puisque je participais a la discussion et n'ai rien fait de mal?

par contre,serait t il possible de me repondre en MP,car je suis operee en urgence demain(donc ne pourrai lire la reponse),et je ne sais pas quand je reviens,avec la peur que la reponse se retrouve perdue au mieu de nombreuses notifs?merci d'avance.

----------


## P'tite souris

> Bonsoir,alors voila,j'arrive a repondre aux discussions,messages etc,sauf a celui ci: http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/27619-URGENT-POUR-2-EPAGNEULS-BRETONS-(18-mois-et-13-ans)-CHATS-EN-BORDURE-DEP-27-28-78‏/page6
> 
> ça me mets un message disant cela:
> 
> 
> 
> je ne comprends pas,puisque je participais a la discussion et n'ai rien fait de mal?
> 
> par contre,serait t il possible de me repondre en MP,car je suis operee en urgence demain(donc ne pourrai lire la reponse),et je ne sais pas quand je reviens,avec la peur que la reponse se retrouve perdue au mieu de nombreuses notifs?merci d'avance.


Répondu en mp

----------


## lili2000

Certaines photos n'apparaissent pas en entier sur mon écran (il y a des fleches en bas pour voir la fin) alors qu'avant, il n'y avait pas de soucis.
Y-a-t-il une solution pour l'éviter ?
Ce n'est pas urgent  ::  .

----------


## Algo

> Certaines photos n'apparaissent pas en entier sur mon écran (il y a des fleches en bas pour voir la fin) alors qu'avant, il n'y avait pas de soucis.
> Y-a-t-il une solution pour l'éviter ?
> Ce n'est pas urgent  .


Un exemple ?

----------


## lili2000

Par exemple, sur le post d'Aito ( http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...highlight=aito ), les photos que je voyais en entier avant (avec peut-être une flèche pour toute la page en bas mais pas pour chaque réponse avec des photos) sont "coupés" et nécessitent que j'aille à la fin des photos pour bouger la flèche. Sinon, il faut que je rétrécisse ma colonne "Favoris" d'Internet explore au maxi (et encore, çà ne suffit pas toujours).
Voici l'exemple :

J'espère avoir été claire  ::  ?

----------


## Algo

Faudrait connaitre votre résolution d'écran ( 800x600, 1024x768, 1200x1024 etc .. ) mais bon à priori c'est juste que votre écran n'est pas assez grand pour afficher la page rescue + la photo donc il met une barre de défilement, chez moi ya rien de ca

----------


## AMA

Comment fait-on pour envoyer des MP ?  Il n'y a plus rien sous le nom des gens .  Je suis pas douée

----------


## Algo

> Comment fait-on pour envoyer des MP ?  Il n'y a plus rien sous le nom des gens .  Je suis pas douée


cliquez sur leur nom

----------


## AMA

Merci Algo

----------


## Chinooka

Il n'y a pas de posts qui ont disparu  :Cool:  ? Sur ce topic par exemple :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...617#post758617

Et je reçois une alerte pour mon topic sur Norvège et rien, pas de nouveau post !

http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...846#post747846

----------


## Chinooka

Idem ici, une alerte mais pas de nouveau post :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...250#post758250

Je ne vois plus qu'une des deux bannières dans ma signature ?

Merci !

----------


## Anaïs

il y a eu une maintenance d'urgence, le forum a été réinitialisé à son état à 6h du matin.

----------


## Myrtille54

> il y a eu une maintenance d'urgence, le forum a été réinitialisé à son état à 6h du matin.


Donc le MP que j attendais à 13h (que j ai apercu pdt la maintenance) .... il faut qu on me le renvoie ?

----------


## Anaïs

oui.

----------


## lili2000

> Faudrait connaitre votre résolution d'écran ( 800x600, 1024x768, 1200x1024 etc .. ) mais bon à priori c'est juste que votre écran n'est pas assez grand pour afficher la page rescue + la photo donc il met une barre de défilement, chez moi ya rien de ca


Oui, je m'en suis aperçu aussi mais avant, cela ne s'affichait pas comme çà. Je suis en 1280*1024, je n'ai pas changé d'écran. N'y-a-t-il pas la possibilité comme dans certains forums d'afficher l'image en un peu plus petit et de pouvoir l'agrandir en cliquant dessus ?
Merci

----------


## Algo

> Oui, je m'en suis aperçu aussi mais avant, cela ne s'affichait pas comme çà. Je suis en 1280*1024, je n'ai pas changé d'écran. N'y-a-t-il pas la possibilité comme dans certains forums d'afficher l'image en un peu plus petit et de pouvoir l'agrandir en cliquant dessus ?
> Merci


c'est le cas pour les images importées depuis l'ordinateur. Mais tout le monde n'utilise pas encore ce système. Sinon vous pouvez peut être dézoomé.Mais nous on peut rien

----------


## lili2000

> c'est le cas pour les images importées depuis l'ordinateur. Mais tout le monde n'utilise pas encore ce système. Sinon vous pouvez peut être dézoomé.Mais nous on peut rien


Tant pis.
Qu'appelez vous les images importées depuis l'ordinateur ? Car je passe par servimg pour mes images et cela m'arrive sur d'autres post.

----------


## Algo

quand vous insérer une image on vous propose de l'importer depuis votre ordinateur et non servimg grâce au bouton "Parcourir". Si vous faites comme ca, le forum crée une miniature

----------


## Non inscrit

Bonjour,
j'ai donc fait 'oubli de mot de passe ' mais ne reçois aucun mail .
Mon pseudo  : Pep'si
mon mail : Kanuza@hotmail.fr
Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Algo

> Bonjour,
> j'ai donc fait 'oubli de mot de passe ' mais ne reçois aucun mail .
> Mon pseudo  : Pep'si
> mon mail : Kanuza@hotmail.fr
> Merci


vous avez vérifié dans les spams ? vous avez attendu combien de temps ?

----------


## Pep'si

en effet il était dans les courriers indésirables  :Smile:  merci

----------


## Non inscrit

Bonsoir,
excusez moi si je pose ma question dans un mauvais sujet,
je me suis trompée de rubrique en créant un sujet et je ne trouve pas le bouton qui permet de faire un rapport à un modérateur.

Voici le lien qui me pose problème:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...pour-Gerbilles
Il devrait se situer dans les Recherches de co-voiturage et non pas dans les propositions.
Pouvez vous corriger?

Excusez moi de mon erreur, et merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Cordialement.
totoro.

----------


## mariloujuju

totoro,
regarde sous a gauche de ton texte,a coté de "ajouter au blog",tu as un triange de signalisation type panneau"danger", je crois que c la que tu fais ton rapport.clique dessus,tu verras.

----------


## totoro

En effet!
Merci de cette précision!
totoro

----------


## djalyko

> Bonsoir,
> excusez moi si je pose ma question dans un mauvais sujet,
> je me suis trompée de rubrique en créant un sujet et je ne trouve pas le bouton qui permet de faire un rapport à un modérateur.
> 
> Voici le lien qui me pose problème:
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...pour-Gerbilles
> Il devrait se situer dans les Recherches de co-voiturage et non pas dans les propositions.
> Pouvez vous corriger?
> 
> ...


Changement de catégorie effectué  ::

----------


## mariloujuju

> En effet!
> Merci de cette précision!
> totoro


de rien.

----------


## TVNSIC

Bonjour, je découvre le nouveau forum et la question que je me pose est de savoir si nos anciens messages ont été effacés. Le forum dit que j'ai posté 66 messages depuis mon inscription, ce qui est loin d'être le cas!! J'ai été très bavarde par période ici!! J'avais dépassé la section pro du blabla.
C'est normal?
Et ma signature a disparu, j'ai lu que seuls les avatars devaient avoir disparu avec le changement. D'autres on eu le souci?

----------


## P'tite souris

Lors de la première migration, une partie des messages ont été supprimés oui, mais rien qui concerne les annonces en cours.

----------


## Chinooka

Bonjour.

Depuis aujourd'hui j'ai ce message :

Erreur 404 : Page non trouvée

pour les notifications hebdo. Déjà je les ai reçues cet après-midi au lieu du soir comme d'habitude, ensuite ça me met ce message alors que je vois que je suis connectée.

Que se passe-t-il ? Merci.

PS : pour les notifications par mail instantané, tout est normal !

----------


## Algo

Possible que ce soit moi, quel est le lien qui vous avez recu par mail et pour laquel on vous répond par une erreur 404 ?

----------


## Chinooka

En fait, pour certains liens, ça me demande de m'identifier mais je suis identifiée !

http://www.rescue-forum.com/tests/threads/30128-Alice-berger-allemand-6-ans-fourri%C3%A8re-62
(2 mails)

http://www.rescue-forum.com/tests/threads/30127-jack-russel-m%C3%A2le-11-ans-fourri%C3%A8re-62
(2 mails)

http://www.rescue-forum.com/tests/threads/30124-me-laisserez-vous-derri%C3%A8re-les-barreaux-Rocco-shi-tzu-11-ans-fourri%C3%A8re-62
(2 mails)

http://www.rescue-forum.com/tests/threads/30349-Ces-chiens-dont-on-ne-fait-rien...-ou-le-syndrome-du-chien-poisson-rouge
(2 mails)

La première série de 4 mails reçue à 12h44 était expédiée par "Courier Rescue" comme d'habitude. La seconde série de 4 mails reçue à 14h51 était expédiée par "Rescue".

----------


## Algo

oui c'est bien de ma faute, je fais quelques tests avec d'autres forums en parallèle, mais j'ai lamentablement oublié que ca enverrait des alertes également :/

Ne prenez pas compte de ces emails, vous devriez plus en recevoir de nouveaux. Si c'est le cas prévenez moi  :Smile:

----------


## Chinooka

Merci. Je les recevrai ce soir comme d'habitude ? parce que je risque de ne plus les recevoir tant que je n'ai pas visité le sujet ?

----------


## Algo

> Merci. Je les recevrai ce soir comme d'habitude ? parce que je risque de ne plus les recevoir tant que je n'ai pas visité le sujet ?


En fait j'ai installé des forums doubles de rescue. D'ailleurs si vous regardez les liens, ce n'est plus www.rescue-forum.com/VB mais /tests 
Le forum de test a donc envoyé les alertes sans que je m'en rende compte, et j'ai désactivé les emails de ce forum
Mais le "vrai" forum, RESCUE, n'a pas bougé, rien n'a changé. Si vous deviez recevoir une notif ce soir, vous la recevrez.

----------


## Chinooka

OK, merci !

----------


## bab

Bonjour,

Excusez-moi mais je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe au niveau des messages privés. Primo, je crois que c'est l'anarchie totale avec une inversion de ce qui est lu et non lu. Ensuite, je n'ai plus aucune visibilité sur ce que j'ai envoyé récemment. Ils ne s'affichent pas. Et pour finir, aujourd'hui, je ne vois plus le tableau de bord...

----------


## Chinooka

1) Comment fait-on pour ne plus suivre un sujet ? J'ai commencé par cliquer sur outils de cette discussion mais je n'ai pas vu comment le supprimer donc je suis allée sur la liste des sujets que je surveille, j'ai voulu l'effacer en le cochant et je pense que je les ai tous effacés !!!!!!  :Mad:   ::  

2) Je rêve ou les smileys n'arrêtent pas de changer de place ?  :: 

3) Je ne vois pas les smileys de la dernière ligne.


Merci et bonne nuit.

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai trouvé comment supprimer la surveillance d'un sujet mais ça prête à confusion : je coche UN sujet et je clique sur "vider le dossier"... et tout s'efface  ::

----------


## Daysie433

normalement quand on reçoit une alerte sur un sujet surveillé il y a deux lignes de liens........si on clique sur la première on voit le nouveau message, si on clique sur le deuxième lien on supprime la surveillance de ce post. Enfin c'est ce que je fais et ça fonctionne très bien.

----------


## Algo

> 1) Comment fait-on pour ne plus suivre un sujet ? J'ai commencé par cliquer sur outils de cette discussion mais je n'ai pas vu comment le supprimer donc je suis allée sur la liste des sujets que je surveille, j'ai voulu l'effacer en le cochant et je pense que je les ai tous effacés !!!!!!


Ya un tuto dans le forum technique, ya la FAQ etc pour ce genre de chose. Sinon --> Mon compte --> Suivis --> Sélectionnez/"Sujets sélectionnés" --> Supprimer le suivi


> 2) Je rêve ou les smileys n'arrêtent pas de changer de place ?


aucune idée




> 3) Je ne vois pas les smileys de la dernière ligne.


Bougez la fenêtre des smileys, ou précisez votre résolution, ou utilisez le code :smiley:

----------


## TVNSIC

J'espère être au bon endroit pour poser ma question...
J'ai créé mon avatar et ma signature, mais la signature ne s'affiche pas sur le forum. J'ai bien respecté les règles... Mais rien à faire.
Quand je vais dans mon compte, je la retrouve, mais elle n'apparaît pas sous les messages que je poste.

----------


## TVNSIC

Autant pour moi. Elle apparaît dans les messages que je poste à parti de maintenant. Juste qu'elle  ne se met pas dans les sujets postés avant.

----------


## Chinooka

Bonjour !

Depuis hier soir, je ne reçois plus les mails d'alerte de surveillance. Je viens de vérifier : mes sujets suivis sont bien là avec l'alerte "instantanée" ???

Merci et bonne journée  :Smile:

----------


## siju

> Bonjour !
> 
> Depuis hier soir, je ne reçois plus les mails d'alerte de surveillance. Je viens de vérifier : mes sujets suivis sont bien là avec l'alerte "instantanée" ???
> 
> Merci et bonne journée


Pareil pour moi, plus aucun mail depuis hier soir
Merci

----------


## Algo

Problème connu, merci de votre patience  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci, donc je patiente.

Ca rassure de savoir que d'autres sont dans le même cas, j'allais encore taper mon ordi (  ::  ) pour rien  ::

----------


## Algo

Normalement vous recevez les mails maintenant,
Vous pouvez faire une demande de mot de passe oublié à vide pour essayer

----------


## siju

Tout refonctionne normalement, merci beaucoup.
Bonne journée

----------


## nad

Bonjour,
je n'arrive pas à changer ma signature, ça me dit que je n'ai droit qu'à 3 lignes de textes, hors ma signature n'en fais que 2!

serait-il possible qu'un modo me change la signature actuelle et la remplace par celle-ci:

VENTES DE* PEINTURES SUR TISSUS ET TOILES,* PORTRAITS ANIMAUX ET HUMAINS, au profit des chats!
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/927-T-Shirts-persos-pour-aider-nos-chats-(peinture-sur-tissu-toile-ect)?p=805066#post805066

Merci d'avance!!

----------


## nad

J'arrive toujours pas à changer ma signature  ::

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

Bonjour.



> Bonjour,
> je n'arrive pas à changer ma signature, ça me dit que je n'ai droit qu'à 3 lignes de textes, hors ma signature n'en fais que 2!
> 
> serait-il possible qu'un modo me change la signature actuelle et la remplace par celle-ci:
> 
> VENTES DE* PEINTURES SUR TISSUS ET TOILES,* PORTRAITS ANIMAUX ET HUMAINS, au profit des chats!
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/927-T-Shirts-persos-pour-aider-nos-chats-(peinture-sur-tissu-toile-ect)?p=805066#post805066
> 
> Merci d'avance!!


Ta signature est trop grande chez moi aussi, ça doit être l'adresse URL qui prend de la place.
Mais tu peux contrer le problème en utilisant un mot ou quelques mots ("A découvrir ici" par exemple) et en faisant un lien 



Par exemple:
VENTES DE *PEINTURES SUR TISSUS ET TOILES*, PORTRAITS ANIMAUX ET HUMAINS, 
au profit des chats!
*De jolis cadeaux de Noël à offrir*

----------


## nad

Merci Fleur_Bleue!!
Du coup je te pique la signature que tu m'as modifiée, tu m'en veux pas? :: 
Je suis vraiment pas douée pour tout ça.....

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

> Merci Fleur_Bleue!!
> Du coup je te pique la signature que tu m'as modifiée, tu m'en veux pas?
> Je suis vraiment pas douée pour tout ça.....


 ::

----------


## phacélie

ça fait un moment que je me demande justement : comment fait-on pour remplacer un lien par un mot ou une petite phrase ?  :: 

Fleur_Bleue, aurais-tu la gentillesse de m'expliquer stp ?

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

> ça fait un moment que je me demande justement : comment fait-on pour remplacer un lien par un mot ou une petite phrase ? 
> 
> Fleur_Bleue, aurais-tu la gentillesse de m'expliquer stp ?


Tu écris le mot ou groupe de mots, puis tu le sélectionnes.
Tu appuies sur le bouton "Lien" (le bouton qui est à gauche du dessin d'une enveloppe; il suffit de passer la souris sur les boutons pour savoir à quoi ils correspondent).
Tu vas copier l'adresse URL que tu veux mettre en lien, tu reviens la coller (attention, "http://" est écrit automatiquement, donc penser à l'effacer).
Tu valides, et voilà, ton lien est fait

----------


## phacélie

merci beaucoup !  :Smile:

----------


## teuleu

excusez si la question a déjà été posée  mais au sujet des mp 
je reçois bien les mp et retrouve ceux que l'on m'a envoyé dans ma boite de réception mais je ne trouve nulle part ceux que j'écris ou sont ils ?

----------


## teuleu

pas la peine de répondre Chinooka m'a expliqué

----------


## virginy

Question "mode boulet" : où voit-on l'heure et la date des messages postés sur les fils de discussion ? Dois-je activer un mode d'affichage spécifique ?

----------


## P'tite souris

c'est noté au dessus du pseudo de chaque posteur et sur chaque message (dans une petite frise grise)

----------


## totoro

Bonsoir

Cela signifie quoi, ce message:

"Il n'y a aucun sujet suivi à afficher dans ce dossier pour cette période de temps.         "  ?

Il apparaît quand je veux enregistrer une signature (juste après avoir cliqué sur Enregistrer).

----------


## Algo

c'est étonnant, à première vue je dirai que vous vous trompez de bouton. Réessayez ? Si le problème persiste donnez votre signature sur ce topic on le fera nous même.

----------


## totoro

> c'est étonnant, *à première vue je dirai que vous vous trompez de bouton*. Réessayez ? Si le problème persiste donnez votre signature sur ce topic on le fera nous même.




 ::  c'est également ce que je me suis dis quand c'est apparu la première fois.
Donc j'ai retenté, et cela a fait pareil.
Mais par contre, il ma signature a été validé quand même, c'est à rien y comprendre  :: 

Et par contre, quand je clique sur le bouton "répondre en citant", une page d'accueil de Rescue apparaît dans le cadre de la fenêtre de réponse rapide  :: 


 :: y'a des trucs qui m'échappent, j'ai l'impression que mon ordinateur ne me comprends pas, ou fait exprès d'être à côté de la plaque  ::

----------


## Algo

> c'est également ce que je me suis dis quand c'est apparu la première fois.
> Donc j'ai retenté, et cela a fait pareil.
> Mais par contre, il ma signature a été validé quand même, c'est à rien y comprendre 
> 
> Et par contre, quand je clique sur le bouton "répondre en citant", une page d'accueil de Rescue apparaît dans le cadre de la fenêtre de réponse rapide 
> 
> 
> y'a des trucs qui m'échappent, j'ai l'impression que mon ordinateur ne me comprends pas, ou fait exprès d'être à côté de la plaque



Pour la page de RESCUE dans l'éditeur, c'est bien un bug mais occasionnel normalement
Pour la signature je sais pas, l'essentiel est que vous ayez réussi.

----------


## totoro

Oui, mais c'est le pur hasard en fait!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Algo

> c'est également ce que je me suis dis quand c'est apparu la première fois.
> Donc j'ai retenté, et cela a fait pareil.
> Mais par contre, il ma signature a été validé quand même, c'est à rien y comprendre


Je me suis renseigné quand à votre problème de signature : Il s'agit bel et bien d'un bug du forum. Il y a une raison à cela dont je vous passe les détails, mais sachez que malgré ce message hors sujet, votre signature est bien validé comme il se doit.
Il y a peu de chance que ce problème soit résolu prochainement.

----------


## Non inscrit

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais m'inscrire sur le forum mais il semblerait qu'il y ai un problème avec le code anti-spam qu'on doit rentrer. Quand je crée mon compte, je remplis bien tous les champs mais à la fin ça me met un message en anglais disant que le forum n'accepte pas les spammeurs. J'ai pourtant essayée plusieurs fois mais toujours le même problème.

----------


## P'tite souris

Il y a un souci avec les nouvelles inscriptions
le problème à été signalé aux d'admins
on y travaille

----------


## P'tite souris

Normalement, c'est résolu. 

Essayer de vous réinscrire

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Plusieurs fois aujourd'hui est apparu un message me disant que: je n'avais pas droit à accéder.....
et j'ai dû me reconnecter. Même en mettant" se souvenir de moi," je n'arrête pas d'être à nouveau
déconnectéé. Que faire????????
Merçi

----------


## P'tite souris

Vous avez essayer d'accéder où ?  sur quels posts ça s'est produit ? 

Sinon, redémarrer votre navigateur et/ou votre pc.

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

En voulant aller sur des profils ou voir mes mp, toutes les choses que l'on fait lorsque l'on est inscrit sur rescue.
Ce message s'affiche  aussi bien quand je me reconnecte le matin, ou  lorsque je suis déjà sur rescue (et que je désire
écrire un mp par exemple)Ce matin j'ai dû me reprendre à 4 fois pour me reconnecter car mon mot de passe était refusé.

----------


## P'tite souris

après, si vous vous connecter à rescue et que vous faites autre chose en parrallèle, il se déconnecte tout seul au bout d'un moment. 

Vous avez quoi comme navigateur ?

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Je suis par exemple en train de lire un post, et lorsque je veux y mettre un message m'apparait le texte que je ne suis pas connectée.
Alors que j'avais reçu la confirmation par rescue de ma connexion au début de la session.
J'utilise explorer.

----------


## théouf

> Plusieurs fois aujourd'hui est apparu un message me disant que: je n'avais pas droit à accéder.....
> et j'ai dû me reconnecter. Même en mettant" se souvenir de moi," je n'arrête pas d'être à nouveau
> déconnectéé. Que faire????????
> Merçi


Ca vient de me le faire aussi, j'étais sur G&D et je voulais aller sur un autre sujet, j'ai été déconnectée... Alors que juste avant pas de soucis... Quelqu'un sait d'où ça peut venir??

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

P' Tite Souris
Pour info, rien n'est encore résolu
J'en suis malheureusement à ma 3eme reconnexion en  moins de 2 heures ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ces deux/trois derniers jours, ça m'est aussi arrivé !

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Et les problèmes continuent:

Voulant mettre un message sur un post au moment de l'envoi est apparu :" Vous n'avez pas les droits nécessaires pour effectuer cette action"
Rafraichissez la page puis connectez-vous avant de rééssayer :: "

en plus des nombreuses reconnexions à devoir effectuer ......

Ces difficultés sont apparues après une absence de rescue du 24 novembre au 19 décembre

----------


## P'tite souris

essayer de changer de navigateur pour mozilla par exemple. 

Sinon, vous avez testé ça ? 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-Nouveau-style

Vous avez une connexion automatique à rescue ?

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Pourquoi changer de navigateur, je suis archi nulle en informatique en plus.

Chinooka et Theouf et peut être d'autres, ont AUSSI ce problème.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tout allait bien avant le 24 novembre, et que cela ne fonctionne plus pour certains maintenant

----------


## P'tite souris

Je vous suggère de changer de navigateur, car il est possible que ça vienne de là. Ce ne vient pas nécessairement du forum, c'est même peu probable. 

Vous ne m'avez pas répondu à ma question sur la connexion automatique. 

sinon, avez vous tester le nouveau style de rescue, lien mis plus haut, il marche bien pour les pc et les navigateurs vieillissants.

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Oui j'avais une connexion automatique avant, ce qui m'évitait de devoir entrer à chaque fois ce mot de passe peu pratique.
Non je n'ai pas testé ce nouveau style de rescue, je viens de le connaitre grâce à toi, mais comme dit plus haut je suis archi nulle en informatique

----------


## P'tite souris

Sur le lien, tout est noté. 

Je conseille de passer au niveau style, je pense que ça sera plus stable. 

C'est quand que tu as changé de mot de passe la dernière fois ?

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

P'tite Souris
Je viens de choisir ce nouveau style de rescue, on verra si cela s'arrange

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Nos messages se sont croisés.
Mon nouveau mdp m'a été donné lors du dernier passage au nouveau rescue.

----------


## P'tite souris

Donc, ça vient pas du mot de passe. 

on va voir ce que ça donne avec le nouveau style. 

Je pense que ça marcherai mieux. Tiens nous au courant

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Merçi P'tite souris de ton aide

----------


## Chinooka

Déborah, tu peux changer ton mot de passe et en prendre un plus facile ! Tu vas dans ton profil.

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

P 'tite Souris,

En passant sur le nouveau rescue rouge, pendant QUELQUES jours ce problème de déconnexion avait disparu.
Puis, c'est revenu.  ::  Et hier une amie a été comme moi très souvent déconnectée.
J'ai remarqué aussi que ce rescue rouge n'est pas "stable" car même si on n'en a pas fait la demande
on se retrouve tout d'un coup sur le rescue normal  ::  
C'est désespérant, tout particulièrement lorsqu'on écrit un mp et qu'au moment de l'envoi apparaît ce
panneau que l'on n'est pas connecté  :: donc pas possible de  l'envoyer :: .
 :: 
Merçi

----------


## Algo

bonjour,

n'oubliez pas de cocher "Se souvenir de moi" à chaque connections

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Bonjour Algo

Je l'ai fait mais le problème persiste.

----------


## aurlie

J'ai le même souci (déconnexion) et je suis sous mozilla  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

Sur mon blog, il n'y a plus aucun commentaire (c'est noté 0 dans chaque billet...) Et si je les vois dans la side-barre quand il s'agit de la régler, ils n'apparaissent plus ensuite sur cette side-barre... Je ne sais pas si ce n'est que moi ?

----------


## Algo

> Sur mon blog, il n'y a plus aucun commentaire (c'est noté 0 dans chaque billet...) Et si je les vois dans la side-barre quand il s'agit de la régler, ils n'apparaissent plus ensuite sur cette side-barre... Je ne sais pas si ce n'est que moi ?


c'est bon

----------


## lili-vanille

Ben non : la rubrique "commentaires" n'est toujours pas présente dans la side-barre, bien que sélectionnée, et il y a toujours marqué 0 commentaire en haut à droite de tous les billets, y compris ceux qui sont commentés...

----------


## Algo

et là ?

----------


## lili-vanille

oui, ça marche! Merci!!!

----------


## lili-vanille

... mais maintenant il n'y a plus de photos!!!

----------


## lili-vanille

et quand c'est cliquable, "fichier joint non valide"...

----------


## lili-vanille

... les photos sont revenues! Je crois que rien ne manque! croisons les doigts!!!

----------


## mallo

Je n'arrive pas à créer un topic. Il est noté "vous devez sélectionner un préfixe", hors, ils sont introuvables. Pourquoi ?

----------


## Jade01

Mallo j'ai bien reçu ton mp, algo te répondra ici rapidement  :Smile:

----------


## mallo

Merci !

----------


## Algo

> Je n'arrive pas à créer un topic. Il est noté "vous devez sélectionner un préfixe", hors, ils sont introuvables. Pourquoi ?


Dans quel forum rencontrez vous le problème ?

----------


## mallo

dans le "bazar de rescue"

----------


## P'tite souris

Les préfixes sont au dessus de l'endroit où tu met le titre. Il s'agit d'un menu déroulant, tu sélectionnes celui qui correspond à ton cas.

----------


## mallo

Oui mais justement là, il n'y a pas le menu déroulant !

----------


## mallo

Personne pour m'aider ?

----------


## P'tite souris

Visiblement tu es la seule à avoir ce souci 
quel est ton navigateur ? 
As tu vider ton cache et supprimer tes cookies ?

----------


## Algo

> Personne pour m'aider ?


problèmé résolu merci de l'avoir signalé

----------


## mallo

Merci Algo ! Et merci la sauvegarde automatique aussi....

----------


## mallo

j'ai encore un soucis, seule la dernière photo s'affiche dans mon post : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...3%A2ges-divers

----------


## Algo

Je sais pas trop, essayez d'éditer votre message et de les ajouter de nouveau ? L'importation des images n'a pas l'air d'avoir fonctionné

----------


## babe78

j'ai un soucis, apparement, le nombre de caractères est limité dans certains éléments du profil et du coup on ne peut même pas mettre le nom complet de l'association "La Patte de l'Espoir" et je suis également coupée sur ma localisation
je n'avais pas fait attention avant donc je ne sais pas si c'est nouveau

----------


## mallo

J'ai dû tout refaire, mais problème résolu...

----------


## papillon60000

> j'ai un soucis, apparement, le nombre de caractères est limité dans certains éléments du profil et du coup on ne peut même pas mettre le nom complet de l'association "La Patte de l'Espoir" et je suis également coupée sur ma localisation
> je n'avais pas fait attention avant donc je ne sais pas si c'est nouveau



oui j'avais aussi remarqué que certains champs étaient tronqués ce qui ne veut plus dire grand-chose après...
et j'ai un souci avec mon pseudo, il est écrit trop gros et est long donc empiète sur les messages que j'écris ce qui est assez embêtant ; y-a-t-il moyen de corriger ça ?
merci

----------


## teka

> j'ai un soucis, apparement, le nombre de caractères est limité dans certains éléments du profil et du coup on ne peut même pas mettre le nom complet de l'association "La Patte de l'Espoir" et je suis également coupée sur ma localisation
> je n'avais pas fait attention avant donc je ne sais pas si c'est nouveau


oui moi aussi, c'est assez genant :/

----------


## Lysianne93

Merci d'avoir mis les rubriques en bas de page, plus besoin de remonter quand on veut changer de rubrique, c'est super  ::

----------


## Chenille

Lorsque l'on regarde les messages d'un membre, les heures pourraient-elles être de la même couleur que les dates (ces dernières étant gris clair alors que les heures sont gris foncé ce qui ne se voit point dans une barre noire), merci  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Algo

> Lorsque l'on regarde les messages d'un membre, les heures pourraient-elles être de la même couleur que les dates (ces dernières étant gris clair alors que les heures sont gris foncé ce qui ne se voit point dans une barre noire), merci


c'est fait

----------


## papillon60000

> j'ai un souci avec mon pseudo, il est écrit trop gros et est long donc empiète sur les messages que j'écris ce qui est assez embêtant ; y-a-t-il moyen de corriger ça ?
> merci


pas de solution à mon pb ?
merci

----------


## Anaïs

à part changer de pseudo (qui est actuellement une adresse mail donc normal que ce soit un peu long) nous n'avons pas de solution  ::

----------


## papillon60000

oui mais changer de pseudo c'est rouvrir un compte et ça je n'en n'ai pas envie
pas possible de choisir une police plus petite car c'est énorme comme taille, non ?

----------


## Anaïs

non nous pouvons changer le pseudo sur ce compte sans aucun soucis.

----------


## papillon60000

ah ok, je ne savais pas
peux-tu raccourcir à papillon60000 alors ?
STP merci

----------


## Anaïs

c'est fait  ::

----------


## bouba92

Comment faire pour créer un sujet?

----------


## Algo

> Comment faire pour créer un sujet?


Rendez vous dans le forum approprié, et sur la page de la liste des sujets il y a un bouton "Écrire un nouveau sujet"

----------


## Chenille

> Lorsque l'on regarde les messages d'un membre, les heures pourraient-elles être de la même couleur que les dates (ces dernières étant gris clair alors que les heures sont gris foncé ce qui ne se voit point dans une barre noire), merci


 Re  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Algo

je crois que c'est de nouveau OK


> Re

----------


## Chenille

Raté  :: 
J'en profite pour demander un petit truc au cas où, ce serait possible un bouton "marquer tous les sujets du forum" pour ne pas avoir à faire "outils" puis "marquer" à chaque fois ? Oui je sais y'a plus urgent mais pendant que j'y pense voilà  ::

----------


## Algo

je regarderai pour les forums

Quand tu dis "Marquer les forums" tu  veux dire marquer les forums comme lu ? Si oui ya une option dans le menu "Outils" depuis la liste des sujets d'un forum

----------


## amnesie

Depuis le changement du fofo quand je reçois mes notifications de réponse par mail on ne peut pas cliquer sur un lien tout est envoyé d'un bloc! Mon mail donne ça par exemple pour le post maternité :

Cher amnesie,  ptitealice vient de répondre au sujet Re : le topic de la maternité que  vous avez choisi de suivre - dans le forum Général et Divers de RESCUE.  Ce sujet se trouve ici : http://www.rescue-forum.com/showthre...6&goto=newpost  Voici le message qui a été écrit : *************** C'est clair qu'à 0.50e ou 1e la pièce, on peut se faire plaisir, et on a  énormément de marque en plus. en gros: 10 bodies MC ou sans manche, 15 tee shirt, 9 shorts, 2  tuniques, 7 barboteuses, 4 pantalons, 6 pyj coton, 2 salopettes et quand  même une robe ! lol ***************   Il peut y avoir d'autres réponses, mais vous ne recevrez pas d'autres  notification jusqu'à ce que vous visitiez le forum.  Cordialement, RESCUE  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Ceci est un mail automatique. Merci de ne pas y répondre. Ne plus suivre ce sujet :  Pour ne plus suivre ce sujet, veuillez visiter cette page : http://www.rescue-forum.com/subscrip...c4c08dbae52727  Pour  ne plus suivre TOUS les sujets, veuillez visiter cette page : http://www.rescue-forum.com/subscrip...n&folderid=all 


?????

----------


## amnesie

Je précise que : sauf que dans mon mail on ne peut pas cliquer sur les liens justement comme d'habitude

----------


## Chinooka

> Je précise que : sauf que dans mon mail on ne peut pas cliquer sur les liens justement comme d'habitude


J'ai la même chose depuis deux jours ou depuis hier (je ne me souviens plus) mais pas tout le temps ?

----------


## Jade01

Normalement ce problème est résolu  :Smile:

----------


## toupil

trops  de changements depuis un an ,je suis perdue j' abandonne

----------


## France81

> trops  de changements depuis un an ,je suis perdue j' abandonne


idem,  a mon grand regret !

ce qui me gene, me pose un reel souci avec ces nouveaux changements....c est qu avant grace aux sous rubriques "morts programmees" / chats errants / ils risquent la mort/ situations inclassables.... il etait plus facile pour mon assoc de venir en aide a des chats en fourriere ou en danger car a la rue....

la c est vraiment devenu mission impossible !

tout est melange : les chats a l abri en fa sous assoc qui attendent un adoptant, ceux en danger car a la rue.....

or passer des heures a lire chaque post dans la categorie adoption chat, pour voir lesquels ont besoin d aide (fa +assoc) ou non, est sans fin !


alors a moins d avoir loupe un "truc"........j abandonne !

certes vos nouvelles categories permettront PEUT ETRE plus d adoptions.......mais sans doute pas plus de sauvetages de chat(on)s en detresse ! (donc inadoptables car sans assoc ni fa)

je trouve que ces choix ne sont pas appropries a l image que j avais de rescue, qui pour moi etait = à "sauvetage" et non pas à "adoption"

pour qu un chat soit adoptable, il faut deja avant pouvoir le sortir de la rue/fourriere, puis le mettre en fa sous assoc.....

----------


## Anaïs

justement, en allant dans la recherche avancée, vous pouvez trier les annonces pour n'avoir que les chats à la rue ou en fourrière avec risque de mort etc.
en quelques clics.
ces possibilités sont identiques, elles ont juste une nouvelle forme.

----------


## France81

> justement, en allant dans la recherche avancée, vous pouvez trier les annonces pour n'avoir que les chats à la rue ou en fourrière avec risque de mort etc.
> en quelques clics.
> ces possibilités sont identiques, elles ont juste une nouvelle forme.


ah bon ?
ouf, c est rassurant !

je vais essayer de suite alors....

----------


## Anaïs

http://www.rescue-forum.com/rechercher-adoption-animaux/chats/

dans la recherche avancée chats (accessible très simplement depuis la page d'accueil ou via la recherche en haut du forum chats) il y a le champ "Situation" entre autre qui permet de trouver tous les chats à la rue, avec risque de mort ou non, etc.

----------


## papillon60000

enfin, je réitère mon impression : ce forum est maintenant plus fait pour les adoptions que pour les sauvetages comme le dit France81 ce qui n'a aucun intérêt
un adoptant va faire une recherche par critère, une asso ou un bénévole d'asso qui veut sauver un animal non (peut importe ses critères car en général à part l'urgence...)
à mon sens le seul intérêt de ce forum étaient les urgences, toutes les autres catégories ne "servent" à rien et étaient bien secondaires
j'ai des posts de chats à l'adoption qui étaient page 1 ou 2 des chats handicapés qui sont maintenant en page 20 minimum, je ne pense pas qu'un adoptant potentiel qui ne voudra pas forcément un handicapé ira jusque là...

----------


## Anaïs

s'il y avait 2/3 pages chez les chats handicapés, il y en aura toujours autant une fois filtré avec la recherche.
encore une fois le contenu est identique, seule la manière d'y accéder change.

----------


## papillon60000

oui ce que tu ne veux pas comprendre, c'est que le forum ainsi utilisé sans filtres n'a aucun intérêt et tout le monde ne veut pas filtrer 
à part les adoptants d'ailleurs, je ne vois pas bien qui filtre ?
moi je regardais toutes les catégories urgences chats (la 1ère page de chaque catégorie tous les jours pour voir les nouveaux sujets et réponses récentes) et là ce n'est plus possible vu que tout est noyé
ou alors, il faut que je fasse tous les filtres un par un ? ce qui va me prendre la journée et un chat qui ne rentre dans aucun filtre (il doit bien y en avoir, tout animal ne rentre pas forcément dans une case encore faut-il que les formulaires soient correctement remplis et sans erreur au départ)

----------


## Anaïs

si tu ne regardais que les urgences de chaque catégories une par une, alors tu es d'autant avantagée puisque tu peux avoir le même résultat en un seul clic depuis la page d'accueil, en cliquant sur "Toutes les urgences", qui te ressort EXACTEMENT ce que tu avais dans les rubriques auparavant vu que cela été paramétré pour afficher les chats en fourrière/risque de mort/à la rue/handicapés etc.

----------


## papillon60000

ah non, je peux te dire que j'ai essayé et on trouve des annonces de chats à l'adoption qui ne sont pas en urgences et vu que les titres ne sont pas explicites puisqu'avant l'urgence était repirse dans la rubrique et qu'on ne peut pas tout mettre dans le titre, on est obligé de lire le post si on veut comprendre pourquoi le sujet est en urgence
déjà il faudrait que tous les titres soient tous repris et plus longs pour décrire le sujet

----------


## Anaïs

si les chats apparaissent dans les urgences, c'est forcément qu'ils sont dans des critères d'urgence prédéfinis et que les formulaires sont remplis en fonction.
Il n'y a plus de hasard possible sur le placement des annonces (à moins d'un formulaire mal rempli) étant donné que le système détermine automatiquement l'urgence ou non d'une annonce.

----------


## papillon60000

alors exemple, je suis dans les urgences chats donc 21 pages
sur la 1ère tu as ce post : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...mille-adoptive
où est l'urgence ? c'est une annonce adoption classique
et des comme ça il y en a des dizaines...

----------


## Anaïs

un mauvais paramétrage peut-être, ce n'est pas censé faire cela.
je vais voir avec Algo.

----------


## Algo

> à mon sens le seul intérêt de ce forum étaient les urgences, toutes les autres catégories ne "servent" à rien et étaient bien secondaires
> j'ai des posts de chats à l'adoption qui étaient page 1 ou 2 des chats handicapés qui sont maintenant en page 20 minimum


Comme ca a été dit, il n'y a aucune différence avec le nombre de pages. Si vos chats handicapés étaient en page 2, et bien maintenant en faisant une recherche similaire ils sont toujours en page 2. Aucune différence, si ce n'est votre éventuel chat en page 50, a une chance de se retrouver en page 1 si une recherche adéquate est faite, ce qui est déjà mieux que rien. 





> enfin, je réitère mon impression : ce forum est maintenant plus fait pour les adoptions que pour les sauvetages comme le dit France81 ce qui n'a aucun intérêt
> un adoptant va faire une recherche par critère, une asso ou un bénévole d'asso qui veut sauver un animal non (peut importe ses critères car en général à part l'urgence...)


Oui mais ce n'est que votre impression. Si on devait résumer à deux catégories les adoptants potentiels de ce forum il y a : "Les sauveteurs" qui ont fait de leur but dans la vie le sauvetage des animaux, dont vous faites sans doute partie, et il y a les "Simples adoptants" qui sont là parcequ'ils ont toujours rêvé d'un chien quand ils étaient petits, parceque leur enfant veut un chat, parce que ceci cela. 
Les "Sauveteurs" représentent la majorité des membres les plus actifs de RESCUE, mais ne vous leurrez pas : ceux dont la protection animale a besoin pour sauver ce sont tout autant les autres adoptants, qui représentent le grand public et des dizaines de millions de personnes en France. 
Tout ca pour en venir au fait que cette deuxième catégorie de personnes, qui est directement visée par cette dernière mise à jour, s'en contrefout des urgences. Ils ne sont pas là en tant que "Protecteurs/Sauveteurs", ils sont là parce qu'ils veulent un chien. Et tant qu'à faire au passage, ils veulent bien aider la protection animale. 
Ces personnes s'en fichent des multiples catégories d'urgence dont la plupart du temps ils ne comprennent même pas les nuances : tout ce qui les intéressent c'est trouver le chien qu'ils veulent.

Avec le système précédent, ces personnes se noyaient des les sous rubriques vu que les états d'urgence ne les intéressent pas (peu), et finissaient simplement par partir du forum sans avoir trouvé leur bonheur. Avec le système actuel, ils peuvent désormais non seulement trouver l'animal qu'ils veulent, mais aussi avec une simple case à cocher "Urgences uniquement" ils peuvent faire un petit geste vers la protection animale, en sauvant un animal.

Les "Sauveteurs" trouveront toujours les résultats qu'ils cherchent et les résultats qu'ils obtenaient avec l'ancien système si ils font la recherche adéquate. C'est peut être moins rapide parce qu'avant il suffisait de cliquer sur "Handicapés" sur la page d'accueil et maintenant il faut faire Recherche --> Handicapés ? 
Mais nous avons jugé que c'était un compromis acceptable, si cela pouvait démultiplier les chances d'adoption. Est ce que c'est un bon calcul ou non ? Nous verrons dans quelques mois.

L’intérêt de RESCUE est non pas seulement être un forum où les gens qui partagent un même but dans la vie (la protection animale) se retrouvent, mais aussi de mettre en relation ces personnes qui partagent un même but, et ceux qui ne soucient pas de cette cause.
Cette mise à jour est pour eux, elle est pour les 300 membres "Visiteurs" et non pas pour les 150 "Enregistrés" qui parcourent le forum en soirée.

J'espère que vous comprendrez l’intérêt de cette ouverture au grand public, les sauvetages passent généralement par une adoption à un moment ou à un autre. Vous ne pouvez pas avoir 88 chats chez vous mais il y a, si on sait les retenir sur les forum, 88 personnes qui peuvent avoir un chat chez eux.

----------


## Algo

Sinon il y a sans doutes encore des petits bugs comme le lien de l'annonce du chat qui à priori n'a rien à faire dans les urgences (je vais regarder ca) mais laissez nous le temps de les corriger  :Stick Out Tongue: 

On a pensé sérieusement aussi à faire des titres automatiques pour qu'ils soient explicites, par exemple : "Lola, chatte de 9 ans handicapé et mort programmée dans 2 jours"
Mais ca soulève d'autres problèmes, on continue à penser au sujet. En attendant on a rajouté "Mort programmée" dans le titre du sujet quand il y avait lieu d'être.

----------


## papillon60000

je comprends tout à fait que rescue s'ouvre aux adoptions, certes il en faut aussi évidemment sauf qu'il y a bien d'autres supports pour cela : les forums de l'asso qui a en charge l'animal, les sites d'annonces gratuits (moi j'utilise les 3 principaux), les vétos...
et les urgences, elles ont quoi comme support ? à part rescue qui couvre la france entière (ça aussi c'est super) : rien
si un adoptant voulait un chien avant, il n'avait qu'à aller dans la rubrique adoptions chiens et choisir la taille et le sexe ; je ne vois pas ce qui est compliqué là-dedans et franchement rescue n'est pas du tout connu par les adoptants "de base" (je dis ça sans critique aucune) ; je suis moi-même FA depuis plus de 3 ans et à chaque fois je leur demande s'ils connaissent rescue et à chaque fois c'est non et je n'ai jamais fait adopter mes chats par ce support là
je pense que rescue est un forum de protection animale et donc doit plus se préoccuper des urgences que des adoptions classiques, en tout cas c'est ainsi que moi je le vois et je ne suis sûrement pas la seule...
et tu le dis toi-même un adoptant va vouloir un chaton, qu'il soit sauvé de fourrière ou de la rue ou soit né chez un particulier, il s'en fout, il n'a donc aucune raison d'arriver sur rescue et ce qu'il voudra c'est un chaton gratuit, ça ne brasse pas le même genre de public ça c'est sûr
que l'adoptant qui viendra sur rescue, celui-là aura un tant soit peu l'esprit PA et l'envie de sauver un animal

----------


## Anaïs

en même temps, les gens, ça se sensibilise aussi.
je suis carrément pour ramener ici des gens qui s'en foutent complètement de la protection animale, et tenter de leur ouvrir les yeux.
c'est pour ça que RESCUE a été fait aussi à la base.
on continue juste dans la lancée.
et je sais que y'a pas mal de gens qui ont évolués dans le bon sens ici alors qu'avant ils étaient bien éloignés du milieu.

et selon moi, les urgences sont absolument pas mises de côté, rien que quand on arrive on voit un lien "Morts programmées" .. ça sonne pas pays des bisounours.  ::

----------


## Algo

Sinon concernant les urgences il y avait bien un bug qui a été corrigé, Farah ne s'affiche plus par exemple




> je comprends tout à fait que rescue s'ouvre aux adoptions, certes il en faut aussi évidemment sauf qu'il y a bien d'autres supports pour cela : les forums de l'asso qui a en charge l'animal, les sites d'annonces gratuits (moi j'utilise les 3 principaux), les vétos...
> et les urgences, elles ont quoi comme support ? à part rescue qui couvre la france entière (ça aussi c'est super) : rien
> si un adoptant voulait un chien avant, il n'avait qu'à aller dans la rubrique adoptions chiens et choisir la taille et le sexe ; je ne vois pas ce qui est compliqué là-dedans et franchement rescue n'est pas du tout connu par les adoptants "de base" (je dis ça sans critique aucune) ; je suis moi-même FA depuis plus de 3 ans et à chaque fois je leur demande s'ils connaissent rescue et à chaque fois c'est non et je n'ai jamais fait adopter mes chats par ce support là
> je pense que rescue est un forum de protection animale et donc doit plus se préoccuper des urgences que des adoptions classiques, en tout cas c'est ainsi que moi je le vois et je ne suis sûrement pas la seule...


Encore une fois, les sous catégories qui étaient déjà là avant le sont toujours, sauf qu'au lieu de cliquer sur Handicapés, il faut maintenant cocher la case Handicapé puis recherche. Mais le résultat est le même, sauf que maintenance vous pouvez accéder au type d'urgences que vous souhaitez (pour ceux qui ont des critères à ce niveau là). 
On est bien d'accord que ce système de recherches n'est pas spécialement fait pour les "Sauveteurs" à qui ca n'apporte presque rien. Mais ca n'enlève rien non plus à l'ancien système, si ce n'est vos habitudes.

Rescue est un forum de protection animale mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il ne doit pas soucier des adoptions, loin de là. RESCUE n'est pas connus pour les adoptions vous avez raison, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il ne faut pas leur faciliter la tâche.




> et tu le dis toi-même un adoptant va vouloir un chaton, qu'il soit sauvé de fourrière ou de la rue ou soit né chez un particulier, il s'en fout, il *n'a donc aucune raison d'arriver sur rescue* et ce qu'il voudra c'est un chaton gratuit, ça ne brasse pas le même genre de public ça c'est sûr
> que l'*adoptant qui viendra sur rescue, celui-là aura un tant soit peu l'esprit PA* et l'envie de sauver un animal


Détrompez vous, nous mêmes nous avons du mal à cerner quel public exactement fréquente RESCUE, alors très sincèrement vous, sans les outils que nous avons à notre disposition, n'avez aucun moyen de savoir qui est sur RESCUE ou qui ne l'est pas.

Sisi, il y a des gens sur RESCUE qui n'ont rien à faire de la PA, et sisi il y a même des gens sur RESCUE qui détestent les animaux, et sisi il y a même des gens sur RESCUE qui sont juste là par hasard.
La population de RESCUE n'est pas celle que vous connaissez, et qui poste dans les sujets. Il y a d'une part les intéressés de la PA qui connaissent RESCUE par les forums du même type ou par bouche à oreille, et d'autre part il y a une très très grosse partie qui est là suite à une recherche google qui a "mal tournée", suite à une publicité pour RESCUE vu sur un site de shopping, suite à une newsletter parlant de RESCUE (même si vous n'êtes pas inscrit à RESCUE) etc etc. 
Ces gens là malgré tout arrivent sur RESCUE et tout ce qu'il veut ce n'est pas forcément un chaton gratuit. Parfois c'est rien, parfois c'est juste un animal, parfois c'est aider la PA. Dans tous les cas, nous pensons que pour ces gens, qui viennent sur RESCUE et ne sont pas adeptes de la PA, la case "Urgences uniquement" changera quelque chose. Ainsi nous pouvons concilier en une recherche à la fois leurs "désir" de "Chaton noir compatible chien", mais aussi la cause de RESCUE : la protection animale. Nous ne comptons pas sur eux pour aller cocherla case à cocher "Handicapés" ou autre critère, mais juste cette case "Urgences" : c'est déjà mieux qu'avant, où ils quittaient le forum avant même d'avoir visualisé plus de 3 annonces.
Encore une fois ceux qui ne sont là que pour la Protection Animale, peuvent retrouver les même résultats qu'avant.

Bon c'est un message un peu à la va vite certaines phrases sont mal tournées mais je manque de temps  :Stick Out Tongue: 
A plus tard

----------


## itchika

Bonjour,

Je suis désolée si je ne suis pas au bon endroit, j'ai essayé de chercher mais je n'ai pas trouvé (d'ailleurs la page FAQ bug chez moi).

Pourquoi est ce que lorsqu'on écrit un mp on ne peut envoyer une image directement de son ordinateur?
Est ce qu'il est prévu de remettre un message de notification lorsque quelqu'un poste un message lorsqu'on écrit?

Je vous remercie

----------


## Algo

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis désolée si je ne suis pas au bon endroit, j'ai essayé de chercher mais je n'ai pas trouvé (d'ailleurs la page FAQ bug chez moi).


Ca bug comment ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> Pourquoi est ce que lorsqu'on écrit un mp on ne peut envoyer une image directement de son ordinateur?


La première réponse c'est parceque le système de forum que nous utilisons ne le permet pas
La seconde réponse c'est que même si ca existait on ne le mettrait pas pour des raisons techniques : Une d'entre elle c'est que vos images prennent de la place, beaucoup de place lorsqu'il y a 50 000 et des dizaines de milliers de MP. Donc on réserve ce peu de place pour les images publiques, qui profitent à tout le monde.



> Est ce qu'il est prévu de remettre un message de notification lorsque quelqu'un poste un message lorsqu'on écrit?
> 
> Je vous remercie


Ca KiLLY a choisit de le désactiver

----------


## itchika

Alors ça m'ouvre une nouvelle page rescue avec écrit "404 page non trouvée".

Merci pour les réponses!  :Smile: 

Dernière petite question  :: , pourquoi est ce que pour changer son avatar, signature etc. il faut aller dans les notifications et non dans le profil, c'est moins à facile à trouver non?

----------


## Algo

Pouvez vous me copier/coller l'adresse dans la barre d'adresse de votre navigateur (l'URL) de la page lorsque vous êtes sur l'erreur 404 ?
Et où cliquez vous pour accéder à la faq ? 

Concernant votre question.. .J'avoue que c'est assez mal pensé mais c'est pas nous  :Stick Out Tongue: 
En fait ya d'un coté :
-La partie que voit les autres ("Profil")
-La partie des réglages que ne voient pas les autres ("Mon compte")

En fait il faut pas cliquer sur les notifications, il faut cliquer sur le lien "Mon compte" pour changer signature avatar etc. Vous y arrivez aussi en passant par les notifications, parce que les notifications font partie des réglages que ne voient pas les autres.

----------


## itchika

[Robot Modération:Liens Obsolètes, Désolé]

----------


## Algo

[Robot Modération:Liens Obsolètes, Désolé]

----------


## itchika

Merci pour la précision!  :Smile: 
Bonne soirée

----------


## Calymone

Je rejoint les "plaintes" des autres quand à cette nouvelle version du forum !!

Vous dites que cette version permet les recherches faciles pour les adoptions.
Et je parle de mon propre cas, l'asso sauve et place des chats qui ont un minimum de chances d'être adoptés. Rescue, même si pour moi (et visiblement pour pas mal de gens) est plus un forum de sauvetage et non d'adoption, était quand même une chance de plus pour nos handicapés et FIV+ et/ou FELV+ d'être vus, et d'être adoptés par des gens qui n'étaient pas partis pour adopter un chat cassé par la vie à la base.

Hors si on suit votre logique, les gens vont taper dans les recherches avancées leurs critères, s'ils ne sélectionnent pas "chat handicapé" ils ne tomberont jamais sur nos loulous.

Un potentiel adoptant pouvait parcourir les différentes rubrique, et par hasard, tomber sur un chats "abîmé" et complètement craquer dessus, ce n'est plus possible avec cette version !!

Donc, ca fait l'effet inverse de celui recherché, clairement ...

Et si on part du principe que les gens ne fassent pas cette recherche, et parcourent la partie "Adoption chats", regardez combien de pages il y a, vraiment, nos chats handicapés vont passer après les chatons et autres chats en pleine santé c'est logique ...

Ou alors, ce sera à celui qui remontera ses annonces le plus souvent possible !!!

Partout ou je suis inscrite et me connecte, je vois des plaintes des protectrices qui font parti des membres Rescue depuis des années, les précédentes modification ont déjà fait fuir des gens "importants" dans la PA, et avec cette nouvelle version, ca ne fait qu'amplifier les fuites de ces gens là ...

Vouloir faciliter les adoption oui, mais flinguer la visibilité et bon fonctionnement des SOS non ! Les SOS fourrières etc... n'ont pas besoin de ça, on a déjà du mal à trouver des solutions pour tout les animaux en danger de mort ...

Surtout que là, la navigation sur Rescue devient de plus en plus difficile et compliquée, moins lisible. Les gens (et potentiels adoptants) qui ne savent pas trop se servir des forums et autre sites internet, voyant la complexité de la chose, ne chercherons pas plus loin, et iront voir ailleurs ...

Ce n'est que mon avis, ca vaut ce que ca vaut. Je sais que beaucoup pensent la même chose, mais ne disent rien ...

----------


## Algo

Oui et beaucoup pensent l'inverse également et ne disent rien non plus, parler au nom de tous est difficile.
Vous reprenez des points auxquels nous avons déjà répondu mais avant tout distinguons deux catégories de personnes : Ceux qui sont nouveau dans la P.A. ou nouveau sur RESCUE que j'appellerai les "amateurs" par facilité, et ceux qui connaissent déjà bien le monde de la P.A. que j'appellerai les "adeptes" :

Nous n'attendons pas des amateurs qu'ils aillent dans la recherche avancée, et donc nous n'attendons pas de leur part qu'ils cochent Handicapés. Pour ce type d'utilisateurs, nous prévoyons plutôt qu'ils utilisent la case "Urgences uniquement" qui mène à une recherche listant vos chats Handicapés (pour l'exemple).

En suivant votre principe, qui dit que les amateurs n'iront presque jamais cocher la case Handicapé : Si ils ne sont pas près à cocher cette case, c'est qu'avant cela de toute manière ils n'allaient pas non plus dans la sous rubrique Handicapé. Le nouveau système n'enlève donc rien à ce niveau là, bien au contraire : Si comme nous l'avons prévu ce type d'utilisateur utilise la case "Urgences uniquement", alors pour la première fois les animaux Maltraités seront listés pour un utilisateur amateur, alors qu'avec l'ancien système ca n'aurait quasiment jamais été le cas puisqu'il n'allait pas dans la rubrique des Handicapés.




> Un potentiel adoptant pouvait parcourir les différentes rubrique



Je le répète : Les amateurs ne parcouraient pas les différentes rubriques, ce sont les statistiques et les nombreux retours qui le disent. Les animaux dans les autres rubriques que les plus prioritaires (Morts programmées) n'avaient quasiment aucune visibilité auprès des amateurs.

Et pour les adeptes, ce nouveau système ne change rien puisque pour ceux qui veulent aller consulter les animaux maltraités le peuvent toujours. Sauf qu'en plus, ils trouveront non pas les chats rangés dans la sous rubrique Maltraité, mais bel et bien tous les chats Maltraités à savoir ceux qui, selon l'ancien système, se seraient retrouvés dans d'autres rubriques urgentes comme "Moins d'une semaine pour les sauver" par exemple. La recherche pour les adeptes est donc plus complète.

Par ailleurs : N'oubliez que maltraité est un critère de recherche mais qu'il y en a d'autres : je veux dire que le nouveau système permettra parfaitement à un utilisateur recherchant un labrador, de tomber sur un labrador maltraité. Ou encore un utilisateur qui recherche un chat dans le 75, de tomber sur un chat handicapé du 75. 
Avant cela ne serait jamais arrivé, puisque les amateurs n'allaient pas dans la sous rubrique Handicapés.
On peut donc dire selon ce principe que le nouveau système a, au contraire, augmenté la visibilité de ce type d'urgence, et permet au contraire, plus de coups de coeur. Parce que ne nous leurrons pas, trainer au hasard dans les sous rubriques n'était pas la meilleur solution pour les coups de coeur : Lorsqu'on cherche un chihuahua on a rarement un coup de coeur pour un St Bernard

Pour résumer, contrairement à ce que vous indiquez dans votre message, nous ne comptons pas sur la recherche avancée concernant les amateurs, nous comptons sur la case "Urgences uniquement" qui listent toutes les urgences. Et les résultats sont certes nombreux, mais pas plus nombreux qu'avant et si avant quelqu'un avait le courage de parcourir toutes les différentes rubriques, il n'y a pas de raisons pour qu'il n'ait plus le courage de parcourir une seule rubrique ayant plusieurs pages. 
Par ailleurs, cette case urgence n'est pas le seule critère, et les amateurs la coupleront sans doute avec une recherche de taille, type, lieu qui apportera une liste encore plus limité, mais dans lesquels les urgences apparaissent toujours.

Enfin concernant les coup de coeur : Ils sont toujours possible. Un utilisateur recherchant un labrador, listera également les labradors maltraités et pourra également avoir donc un coup de coeur pour ce labrador maltraité.




> Les gens (et potentiels adoptants) qui ne savent pas trop se servir des forums et autre sites internet, voyant la complexité de la chose, ne chercherons pas plus loin, et iront voir ailleurs ...



Les gens savent se servir d'une recherche sur internet pour la plupart si. 
Quoiqu'il en soit, c'est parce que justement le forum devenait impraticable pour les moins assidus que nous avons mis en place ce nouveau système. Les anciennes rubriques sont bien moins claires que le nouveau système de recherche pour les utilisateurs d'internet. 
Ceux pour qui le nouveau système est moins clair, ce sont ceux qui ont leurs petites habitudes sur RESCUE, logique, mais dans ce cas il ne s'agit que de reprendre de nouvelles habitudes. C'est fastidieux et nous savons bien que vous n'avez pas que cela à faire, c'est malheureusement la condition sinequanone pour améliorer le système, et puis cela n'arrive pas tous les mois non plus  :: 




> Je sais que beaucoup pensent la même chose, mais ne disent rien



Évitons les paroles mystiques, "beaucoup" pour vous = "trois fois rien" pour RESCUE. Je veux dire que même si vous avez un retour de dizaines de personnes sur diverses forums, c'est l'avis de dizaines de milliers de personnes qui ne vont pas sur les forums et qui ne parlent pas, que nous devons prendre en compte aussi.

----------


## kiwi2202

Juste pour préciser aussi au niveau des loulous handicapés, je pense qu'il avaient encore moins de visites dans l'ancienne version, puisque les gens qui voulaient des chats "tout beaux tout propres" ne mettaient jamais les pieds dans ces rubriques (ça se voyait d'ailleurs clairement en comparant les visites des posts des chats handicapés/malades, à ceux des chats "normaux").
Là sans passer par la recherche, ce sont des annonces qui peuvent se retrouver en 1ère page de la rubrique "adoption chats", donc ils ont autant sinon plus de chances d'être vus.
Et puis sauf erreur, si on ne coche pas les cases "handicapés, vieux" etc, ces chats apparaissent quand même dans la recherche (à l'inverse si on coche on n'a QUE les chats handicapés etc dans les résultats de la recherche).

EDIT : après test je confirme donc, si on ne coche aucune case tous les chats apparaissent, même ceux classés dans les handicapés, vieux, malades etc.

----------


## lili2000

J'en avais déjà parlé mais je n'avais pas eu de réponses.
Serait-il possible dans les annonces de mettre 2 races pour les chiens croisés (ex labrador x colley) pour que les gens cherchant un labrador ou un colley la voit. Et puis la plupart des chiens présents sur ce forum sont des croisés et ne ressemblent pas qu'à une seule race ...
ce n'est peut-être pas facile à gérer ?

----------


## Algo

> J'en avais déjà parlé mais je n'avais pas eu de réponses.
> Serait-il possible dans les annonces de mettre 2 races pour les chiens croisés (ex labrador x colley) pour que les gens cherchant un labrador ou un colley la voit. Et puis la plupart des chiens présents sur ce forum sont des croisés et ne ressemblent pas qu'à une seule race ...
> ce n'est peut-être pas facile à gérer ?


Bonjour,

Oui c'est dans la partie "Suggestions", ce que vous proposez est bel et bien prévu, juste le temps de le programmer  :: 
Merci,
Algo

----------


## lili2000

Merci pour la réponse !

----------


## papillon60000

serait-il possible de créer un sondage par exemple sur un mois où chaque inscrit et chaque visiteur pourrait dire s'il préfère cette nouvelle version, ou l'ancienne ou sans opinion ? un vote par personne bien sûr mais je ne sais pas si pour les visiteurs c'est possible à vérifier ?
merci

----------


## SarahC

> serait-il possible de créer un sondage par exemple sur un mois où chaque inscrit et chaque visiteur pourrait dire s'il préfère cette nouvelle version, ou l'ancienne ou sans opinion ? un vote par personne bien sûr mais je ne sais pas si pour les visiteurs c'est possible à vérifier ?
> merci


Pour l'ensemble de mes contacts, tt le monde a tjs vu Rescue comme un forum de mise en relation, jamais comme un vecteur d'adoption. Les assocs elles-mêmes ont à leur petite échelle une rubrique sauvetage, morts potentielles et adoptions classiques, dans 3 cas sur 4. Ces mêmes assocs n'ont jamais, sauf exception rare, fait aboutir une adoption par Rescue. 
Non que je néglige son rôle, mais parce que bcp prennent ce forum comme un "liant", il est connu des gens de la PA; et concernant les adoptants hors PA, s'ils sont là, c'est le hasard. C'est très bien qu'ils puissent filtrer, mais les rubriques de maltraitances, vieux, malades, et le visuel qui ne distingue rien de rien (peut être qu'un code couleur au moins par "ancienne rubrique" aiderait). J'ai encore des contacts qui ne veulent plus venir cause X changements. Et loin de moi le concept RH de "résistance au changement", car ça, non, des fois c'est juste moins bien qd c'est refait à neuf.
Un sondage des utilisateurs les plus fréquents, car en stats, vous pouvez le définir, ce serait bien.
Quand je parle de fréquents, je parle d'actifs dans la PA, pas de fréquent dans des rubriques annexes hors PA.
Car ce sont eux les utilisateurs principaux, et les plus concernés par l'abandon des membres de la V2.
Et d'ailleurs, le forum étant un "service" proposé à d'autres personnes, un sondage préalable aurait sans doute orienté autrement la V2. 
Et vraiment, ce n'est pas pour "emmerder pour emmerder", mais un argument réel.
L'adoptant, rare (et d'ailleurs pourquoi privilégier le public adoptants aux animaux en danger? Est-ce si utile que cela?), qui passe par là, c'est chouette, mais je pense que contrairement à ce que vous pensez, vous serez surpris du taux de déception chez X personnes, assoc, indépendants, FA, etc. Vraiment. C'est l'impact global de la chose et la perception globale des utilisateurs qui importe. Je n'ai pas la prétention de le représenter, et suis RAVIE de voir que morts programmées existe encore car sinon clairement ma présence et mes SOS n'avaient plus aucun intérêt.... Mais pour les autres rubriques, franchement ça mériterait une consultation globale, par mailing. Ou directement en ligne. Là, on saurait réellement dans les faits, et pas sur des "billets" d'humeur ce que tout le monde en pense. Cela me semble pertinent, car derrière les SOS ou cas noyés, il y a des vies.... Et cela prime sur l'adoption, car avant de l'adopter, souvent il faut le sauver, et il vaut mieux que l'adoption, dans certains cas, soit cadrée par un contrat, une mise en règle, etc.

Voilà, simples remarques, qui se font l'écho, comme d'hab, de X personnes qui ne posteront jamais et pr qui (et j'aimerais bien que ces gens là s'expriment eux-mêmes) je me fais le "porte-parole"' par défaut.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ce que j en pense en tant qu assoc : les urgences termine on les voit pas, les morts programmees non plus. un exemple tout bete. hier j ai poste une urgence pour 2 minettes qui vivent seules dans un taudis ( allez voir les photos enfin si vous trouvez le post hein ) le mot est faible eh bien je ne savais meme pas ou le mettre. resultat des courses aucune reaction sur le sujet pourtant je vous jure qu on ne peut qu en avoir. Je pense que mon urgence est au milieu d une adoption chat donc invisible et ces minettes vont mourir car passe inapercue. 
le point positif c est la fonctionnalite via le tel. beaucoup plus clair.

----------


## Algo

> ce que bcp prennent ce forum comme un "liant", il est connu des gens de la PA; et concernant les adoptants hors PA, s'ils sont là, c'est le hasard.


Ce n'est pas du tout le hasard, c'est ce sur quoi je travaille depuis que je suis là et ce que KiLLY fait depuis 7/8 ans : Le référencement de RESCUE n'est pas un hasard, et donc les gens qui viennent dessus non plus : c'est le fruit d'un travail. Il y a aussi le bouche à oreille sur lequel nous ne pouvons pas impacter, mais qui là encore n'est pas du hasard. 
RESCUE est un "liant" --> Entre qui et qui ? Entre adeptes de la P.A. bien sûr, mais aussi entre non adeptes et adeptes non ? Il était temps de faire un pas vers ceux qui ne comprennent rien ni à RESCUE, ni à la P.A.



> C'est très bien qu'ils puissent filtrer, mais les rubriques de maltraitances, vieux, malades, et le visuel qui ne distingue rien de rien (peut être qu'un code couleur au moins par "ancienne rubrique" aiderait).


Un code couleur à quel niveau, sur la liste des sujets ? On a commencé à faire quelques ajouts à ce niveau là, par exemple lors d'une mort programmée le titre d'une annonce se finit toujours par "Mort programmée" en gras. D'autres sont possibles, mais c'est très délicat d'alourdir le visuel du forum (et aussi des rajouter des trucs à l'affichage qui font que le forum est plus lent)



> J'ai encore des contacts qui ne veulent plus venir cause X changements.


Bonne nouvelle on a pleins de contacts qui veulent venir cause X changements  :: 



> Un sondage des utilisateurs les plus fréquents, car en stats, vous pouvez le définir, ce serait bien.


Je vous invite à regarder les statistiques en bas de page d'accueil sur les utilisateurs actuellement connecté : En gros ya 30% d'inscrits pour 70% de visiteurs. Ca veut dire que nous ne pouvons pas définir les utilisateurs les plus fréquents, ou seulement sur 30% du traffic total de RESCUE. Ce n'est pas représentatif. Cependant KiLLY l'a dit dans un autre sujet, un nouveau sondage sera fait dans quelques temps. Pour le moment il est bien trop tôt.



> Quand je parle de fréquents, je parle d'actifs dans la PA, pas de fréquent dans des rubriques annexes hors PA.
> Car ce sont eux les utilisateurs principaux, et les plus concernés par l'abandon des membres de la V2.


Notre but est logiquement d'agrandir RESCUE et d'augmenter sa portée. Donc de ne pas se cantonner aux membres que nous avons déjà, bien qu'ils soient les plus estimables, mais aussi d'aller vers les membres que nous n'avons pas. Et encore une fois, rien ne permet ni à vous, ni à nous que ce sont effectivement les utilisateurs les plus fréquents. Il pourrait y avoir 300 personnes qui viennent tous les jours depuis 3 ans pour chercher un coup de coeur, vous ne seriez pas courant et nous non plus.
"l'abandon des membres de la V2" --> Il est bien trop tôt pour dire affirmer ce soit à ce sujet. Tout ce que je peux vous dire en revanche, c'est que depuis la mise à jour le trafic du forum a très considérablement augmenté (ce qui en 4 jours ne réprésente rien mais c'est juste pour dire).



> Et d'ailleurs, le forum étant un "service" proposé à d'autres personnes, un sondage préalable aurait sans doute orienté autrement la V2.


Attention où nous allons, RESCUE peut se présenter sous la forme de service, mais peut aussi ne pas se présenter tel quel, rien n'est payant. Mais peu importe : Nous avons fait un sondage avant de modifier ce système, il y a quelques temps. C'est l'ancien système parmi tout ce qui est sur RESCUE qui avait la plus mauvaise note. Ensuite concernant la nature des changements, il n'est pas possible d'en discuter avec tout le monde puisque tout le monde ne connait pas les capacités techniques du forum, la population du forum, et ce que KiLLY veut faire de son forum.



> Et vraiment, ce n'est pas pour "emmerder pour emmerder", mais un argument réel.
> L'adoptant, rare (et d'ailleurs pourquoi privilégier le public adoptants aux animaux en danger? Est-ce si utile que cela?), qui passe par là, c'est chouette, mais je pense que contrairement à ce que vous pensez, vous serez surpris du taux de déception chez X personnes, assoc, indépendants, FA, etc.


Déjà pour la question entre parenthèse : Je ne sais pas sur quoi vous vous basez pour dire que nous avons privilégié les adoptants aux animaux : La mise à jour est là pour apporter des solutions aux adoptants mais il n'y a pas eu de régression concernant les animaux. Enfin c'est plus compliqué que cela : Toutes les annonces à caractère urgent ont gagné en visibilité. Croyez le ou non, mais maintenant votre chat qu'il soit handicapé, malade, vieux, avec des problèmes comportementaux, depuis longtemps en refuge, en refuge étranger etc. a gagné en visibilité, c'est sur à 100%. Il y a un seule chose qui a perdue en visibilité : Ce sont les critères d'urgences, qui n'apparaissent plus (tous) directement sur la page d'accueil. C'est un bien pour un mal, mais  je vous assure que les annonces ont gagnées en visibilité et que donc les animaux sont tout à fait gagnants dans cette mise à jour. 
De toute facon c'est une antiphrase, on ne peut pas privilégier les adoptants sans privilégier les animaux...




> C'est l'impact global de la chose et la perception globale des utilisateurs qui importe. Je n'ai pas la prétention de le représenter, et suis RAVIE de voir que morts programmées existe encore car sinon clairement ma présence et mes SOS n'avaient plus aucun intérêt.... Mais pour les autres rubriques, franchement ça mériterait une consultation globale, par mailing. Ou directement en ligne.


Encore une fois la consultation s'est faite, il y a eu un sondage avant de changer le système et tout le monde a pourri l'ancien système. Donc voilà. 
Par ailleurs vous raisonnez encore en rubrique : Désolé mais la rubrique "Morts programmées" n'existe pas plus que les autres. Il n'y a plus aucune rubrique. Il y a une recherche, ce qui vous permet (pour parler en terme de rubrique) non seulement d'avoir toutes les anciennes rubriques, mais plus complètes, mais aussi d'avoir la rubrique que VOUS voulez. 
Toutes les rubriques ont disparus, mais tous les résultats des rubriques peuvent encore être obtenus.
C'est pourquoi nous nous répétons que pour les adeptes de RESCUE, rien n'a été perdu, toutes les fonctionnalités qui était présente avant le sont encore maintenant. Toutes. Il n'y a que la présentation qui change, les habitudes. 
Et pour les nouveaux sur RESCUE, tout est mille fois plus simple.

Très sincèrement il y a quelques défauts à ce système, mais le seul qui a été dit dans les topics ouverts c'est le problème des races croisés, qui ne permettent pas à la recherche par type d'être efficace.

Une ptite dernière fois pour la route : Toutes les rubriques ont été supprimées, mais toutes les rubriques peuvent être retrouvées en deux cliques, il suffit de s'y faire.

----------


## Algo

> Ce que j en pense en tant qu assoc : les urgences termine on les voit pas, les morts programmees non plus.


C'est très très très exagéré. En fait c'est faux, désolé mais justement la seule visibilité qui reste ce sont les Morts Programmées et les Urgences justement. 



> un exemple tout bete. hier j ai poste une urgence pour 2 minettes qui vivent seules dans un taudis ( allez voir les photos enfin si vous trouvez le post hein ) le mot est faible eh bien je ne savais meme pas ou le mettre.


Vous ne saviez pas ou le mettre ? C'est que vous n'avez pas encore compris le nouveau système. Si c'est un chien, il faut aller dans Adoption chien --> Rédiger une adoption. Si c'est un chat, c'est dans adoption chat que ca se passe. Il n'y a plus de catégories, il n'y a plus à chercher où le mettre. Il suffit de remplir le formulaire.


> resultat des courses aucune reaction sur le sujet pourtant je vous jure qu on ne peut qu en avoir. Je pense que mon urgence est au milieu d une adoption chat donc invisible et ces minettes vont mourir car passe inapercue. 
> le point positif c est la fonctionnalite via le tel. beaucoup plus clair.


Ce passage n'a plus lieu d'être compte tenu des deux précédents.

----------


## SarahC

Je pense que il suffit de est trop "léger" quand cela concerne des vies, honnêtement.
Ecoutez au lieu de sabrer systématiquement les avis des utilisateurs.
Ce n'est pas une bâche que l'on recherche, ou des sarcasmes, mais un dialogue.
Si cela concernait un forum de tennis, ou de SOS amitié, oui, ok, mais là ce sont des personnes qui sauvent des vies au quotidien.
Si c'est aussi simple de sélectionner par menu déroulant, pourquoi ne pas laisser cette option à l'adoptant qui ne va pas adopter X animaux et repartira, alors que les SOS eux resteront, les assocs, FA, etc, aussi?
Code de couleur je pensais à je sais pas:
rouge: mort
bleu: handicap, malade,
vert: .... 
Mais c peut être trop lourd.
Mort programmée en fin d'annonce pas utile du tout, qd le flot d'infos est trop lourd.
La rubrique telle quelle suffit à mon sens, mieux vaut garder le titre pr des infos sur nb d'animaux, délai, lieu, etc. 





> Encore une fois la consultation s'est faite, il y a eu un sondage avant  de changer le système et tout le monde a pourri l'ancien système.


Où et quand? 
Si vous parlez du sondage destiné aux non membres, il n'était pas du tout orienté sauvetages mais adoption, ct clairement ds ce sens. Dans le lot des gens en question, il était composé à combien de gens que l'on voit ailleurs que ds Général et Divers ou dans les rubriques non urgentes type chat, chien, infos générales sur la PA? 
Un mail de masse était possible, tout comme vous l'avez fait pour les nouvelles fonctionnalités. 
Vraiment, je ne pense pas que de vous faire remonter des améliorations mérite de trancher de façon aussi catégorique.
Surtout, encore une fois, quand on a des vies à gérer.
Rescue veut bien dire "sauver", ou alors appelez le "Adopt".... 
La perception des gens (anciens, pas au sens vieux cons qui ne supportent pas le changement, perso m'en tape, le précédent -V1 de celui ci- a sans doute été le plus parfait des X changements à mon sens, et le plus efficace) était pendant des lustres, sauvetages, et pr les adoptions chaque assoc se rabat sur son propre forum. 





> e. Donc de ne pas se cantonner aux membres que nous avons déjà, bien qu'ils soient les plus estimables


Je ne pense pas que la valeur soit ce que je voulais dire, c'est le rôle, plutôt, par rapport à une cible?
On veut du monde pr le monde et être les preums' sur le net, ou on veut faire des sauvetages et pouvoir se vanter d'en être le meilleur vecteur? Ou alors ne plus faire que des adoptions, et orienter la comm intégrale ds ce sens, comme dans la V2?
Dans tous les cas je pense que tout le staff a tranché sans aucune réceptivité pour les doléances, qui font qu'à part le mépris et passer pour de la résistante au changement, en gros, fuck les mégères qui sauvent et qui de toute façon se casseront si ça leur plait pas, en gros c'est ça?

----------


## Algo

> Je pense que il suffit de est trop "léger" quand cela concerne des vies, honnêtement.
> Ecoutez au lieu de sabrer systématiquement les avis des utilisateurs.
> Ce n'est pas une bâche que l'on recherche, ou des sarcasmes, mais un dialogue.


Vu les pavés que je vous pond, ce passage n'est pas la bienvenue. Je vous met au défi de trouver un admin qui répond à chacun comme nous le faisons, sur un forum de plus de 30K membres



> Si cela concernait un forum de tennis, ou de SOS amitié, oui, ok, mais là ce sont des personnes qui sauvent des vies au quotidien.
> Si c'est aussi simple de sélectionner par menu déroulant, pourquoi ne pas laisser cette option à l'adoptant qui ne va pas adopter X animaux et repartira, alors que les SOS eux resteront, les assocs, FA, etc, aussi?


Soit j'ai pas compris et il faudrait reformuler, soit vous n'avez pas compris le nouveau système



> Code de couleur je pensais à je sais pas:
> rouge: mort
> bleu: handicap, malade,
> vert: .... 
> Mais c peut être trop lourd.


Oui mais à quel niveau, sur la liste des sujets ? 
Et si il est handicapé + mort programmée, il devient quel couleur, rouge et bleu ? ou une nouvelle couleur, et tout le monde apprendra les nouvelles couleurs vous pensez ? 



> Mort programmée en fin d'annonce pas utile du tout, qd le flot d'infos est trop lourd.
> La rubrique telle quelle suffit à mon sens, mieux vaut garder le titre pr des infos sur nb d'animaux, délai, lieu, etc.


C'est votre avis. On voulait formater à 100% les titres à la base, mais on s'est dit que c'était pas jouable. 
La rubrique, n'existe pas.



> Où et quand? 
> Si vous parlez du sondage destiné aux non membres, il n'était pas du tout orienté sauvetages mais adoption, ct clairement ds ce sens. Dans le lot des gens en question, il était composé à combien de gens que l'on voit ailleurs que ds Général et Divers ou dans les rubriques non urgentes type chat, chien, infos générales sur la PA? 
> Un mail de masse était possible, tout comme vous l'avez fait pour les nouvelles fonctionnalités.


Ok vous êtes à notre place et vous faites un sondage, vous demandez quoi dedans exactement ? Le sondage que nous avons fait, était à notre sens les seules informations que vous étiez (vous = utilisateurs) en mesure de nous donner. 



> Vraiment, je ne pense pas que de vous faire remonter des améliorations mérite de trancher de façon aussi catégorique.
> Surtout, encore une fois, quand on a des vies à gérer.
> Rescue veut bien dire "sauver", ou alors appelez le "Adopt".... 
> La perception des gens (anciens, pas au sens vieux cons qui ne supportent pas le changement, perso m'en tape, le précédent -V1 de celui ci- a sans doute été le plus parfait des X changements à mon sens, et le plus efficace) était pendant des lustres, sauvetages, et pr les adoptions chaque assoc se rabat sur son propre forum.


Si vous proposez des choses impossibles, nous tranchons. Si vous ne faites que dire que "Avant c'était mieux" on ne tranche pas, ya juste rien à dire ? 
Et sur RESCUE, quand est ce qu'on considère qu'un animal est sauvé ? Quand il est adopté non (de manière générale) ? 




> Dans tous les cas je pense que tout le staff a tranché sans aucune réceptivité pour les doléances, qui font qu'à part le mépris et passer pour de la résistante au changement, en gros, fuck les mégères qui sauvent et qui de toute façon se casseront si ça leur plait pas, en gros c'est ça?


Vous parlez sans savoir.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors pourquoi je n ai aucun mot sur " mon " sujet ? Il est poignant pourtant ! C est parce qu il est noye.
Je suis d accord avec sarahc. appelons rescue adopt alors. Nous les assocs on sauve des vies chaque semaine. J ai bien compris comment me servir du forum mais c est juste que les sous rubriques etaient plus visibles. J ai eu des adoptions suite aux morts programmees mais pas suite a un post d adoption basique.

----------


## Anaïs

on va reprendre des points essentiels :

- non, vos annonces ne sont pas moins visibles, elles ont gagné en visibilité, étant donné qu'il y'a x fois plus de chance pour une personne de la voir ressortir selon x combos de recherche, alors qu'avant elles n'avaient qu'une chance d'être vues, si tant est qu'une personne allait dans telle rubrique. (pourquoi votre annonce n'a aucun mot, parce que ça arrive parfois, sur la V1, sur la V2 et je mets ma main à couper que ça pourrait encore arriver avec une V3.)

- non, on a pas privilégié spécialement l'adoptant, du moins pas plus/pas moins que les animaux vu qu'effectivement, c'est juste impossible de dissocier ces deux choses, si on privilégie l'un, on privilégie l'autre.

- RESCUE reste tout à fait un site de sauvetage, étant donné que nous avons x critères d'urgence et que nous diffusons toujours des sauvetages, je ne vois pas bien ce qui diffère ?

bref, nous avons quand même réfléchit ce système, pour rappel, cela fait presque un an que nous travaillons là dessus étant donné que la migration a été faite pour faire cette V2 ... en juin 2011 nous parlions déjà de ce futur système de recherche et c'est seulement maintenant que nous l'avons finalisé. (et en y travaillant tous les jours.)
j'ai créé RESCUE il y a presque 8 ans pour les urgences, pensez-vous sincèrement que j'ai décidé de changer de direction et pire encore de faire un système qui mette des vies en jeu ?
donc simplement, faites nous confiance, on a pas fait ça à la légère ...

----------


## Algo

Moi aussi j'ai envie de dire plus simplement aussi : Citez nous quelque chose que vous étiez en mesure de faire avant, et que vous ne pouvez plus faire maintenant.

Ca, c'est déjà un début pour qu'on imagine une suggestion qui vous permettra de retrouver les mêmes fonctionnalités qu'avant.

----------


## babe78

je suis tout à fait d'accord avec papillon60000

ce nouveau système est très bien pour les adoptants mais pas du tout pour les sauvetages qui étaient pour moi l'origine de mon inscription sur rescue. l'objectif est de faire un site plus grand public de rescue et là dessus, ca va fonctionner et il y aura plus de monde et d'adoptants.

par contre, a contrario, il y aura également plus d'animaux euthanasiés car il ne faut pas se leurrer, les animaux en fourrière ne peuvent être pris en charge que par les associations ou refuges et les animaux vieux ou malades ne sont pas adoptés directement donc ces loulous n'ont maintenant plus aucune chance. 

on passe d'un forum de protection animale et d'entraide à un forum d'adoption grand public comme il en existe déjà des dizaines alors qu'il n'existait que rescue pour le sauvetage

----------


## Algo

> je suis tout à fait d'accord avec papillon60000
> 
> ce nouveau système est très bien pour les adoptants mais pas du tout pour les sauvetages qui étaient pour moi l'origine de mon inscription sur rescue. l'objectif est de faire un site plus grand public de rescue et là dessus, ca va fonctionner et il y aura plus de monde et d'adoptants.
> 
> par contre, a contrario, il y aura également plus d'animaux euthanasiés car il ne faut pas se leurrer, les animaux en fourrière ne peuvent être pris en charge que par les associations ou refuges et les animaux vieux ou malades ne sont pas adoptés directement donc ces loulous n'ont maintenant plus aucune chance. 
> 
> on passe d'un forum de protection animale et d'entraide à un forum d'adoption grand public comme il en existe déjà des dizaines alors qu'il n'existait que rescue pour le sauvetage


Et qu'est ce qui vous permettait de "sauver" avant, qui n'existe plus maintenant ?

----------


## P'tite souris

En même temps, sans adoptants, on avance pas non plus. 

Mettez vous dans la peau de l'adoptant de base, qui n'y connais rien à la PA, ce qu'il va faire, avec le nouveau moteur de recherches, c'est "département" + "race du chien" => va ressortir tous les chiens de la race de son choix qui sont dans son département. 
La GROSSE demande depuis des années, c'est de pouvoir VOIR plus facilement les annonces par département. Car quand on adopte, le plus souvent, on veut le faire près de chez soi. Ou alors, on souhaite une race bien précise ou un type de chiens précis ( par exemple, un petit chien entre 2 et 6 ans) 
Avec ce système tous les chiens quelques soit leur situation ressorte de façon égalitaire. L'adoptant potentiel, trouve alors, les chiens maltraités de son coin, les chiens qui risquent d'être eutha et qui corresponde à la race qu'il a choisi. 
Beaucoup d'adoptants non PA, allait dans les adoptions simples car ils avaient "peur" dans les urgences. 
Le but, de rescue a toujours été de favoriser un maximum d'adoptions et par extensions, sauver un maximum d'animaux. 

Aucun système n'est pas parfait. Il nous faudra, à tous les anciens, un temps d'adaptation. Y compris aux niveaux des modos, je suis inscrite depuis des années, et le premier jour, j'ai pas aimé du tout. Mais au fil des jours, je trouve ça de mieux en mieux. 

Laisser le temps au temps.

----------


## Anaïs

en quoi les animaux en risque d'euthanasie sont-ils pénalisés à partir du moment où on peut les lister en aller ... 3 clics maximum ? 
en pouvant les trier par département en plus, ce qui fait perdre encore moins de temps si on veut agir en proximité.

----------


## babe78

désolée mais maintenant, hormis les morts programmées, il n'est plus possible de savoir dans quelles situations sont les urgences ? perso, en tant qu'asso, j'allais par exemple voir les chats à la rue mais pas du tout les chats qui doivent changer de fa et maintenant du coup, je ne vais plus voir personne hormis les morts programmés donc beaucoup moins de possibilités d'aider.

ensuite, parce que depuis des mois, je vois les membres de la pa qui agissent qui quittent rescue et que l'entraide n'existe plus et ce n'est pas les nouveaux lecteurs qui vont faire une recherche pour trouver un chiot york de 3 mois qui vont faire quoi que ce soit pour les loulous vraiment en urgence.

----------


## Sanaga

Les chats errants sont renseignés en tant que chats dans la rue.
Arrivé à un moment donné il faut savoir faire la part des choses, entre râler pour le principe, ou bien regarder comment le système fonctionne.
Et je ne pense pas que toutes les personnes impliquées dans la PA soient présentes sur Rescue, non parce qu'elles en sont parties, mais pour certaines tout simplement parce qu'elles trouvaient l'ancien système fastidieux.

----------


## Algo

Je crois que vous avez manqué la recherche avancée, car il est tout à fait possible d'obtenir les listes/rubriques que vous demandez.

Tous les chats à la rue par exemple : http://www.rescue-forum.com/forums/3...at?a14=6&&ra=1
Tous les chats à la rue FA acceptée par exemple : http://www.rescue-forum.com/forums/3...=6&a25=1&&ra=1
Et enfin Tous les chats à la rue, FA acceptée, et uniquement dans votre région (Basse Normandie) : http://www.rescue-forum.com/forums/3...=6&a25=1&&ra=1


Bref les possibilitées sont multiples, et vous pouvez avoir les mêmes outils qu'avant, vous devriez même gagner du temps et n'obtenir que les sujets sur lesquels vous pouvez agir.

----------


## Anaïs

tu n'as certainement pas assez fouillé ou plus simple encore, lu les aides  :: 

tout commence ici : http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...tion_start.php

pour le reste, vous discréditez sans cesse les soit disant "adoptants grands publics" mais je dois vous dire que pour ma part, ce raisonnement me dépasse totalement.
ma logique veut (alors après est-ce LA logique, je ne sais pas) que :  attirer les gens ici, et peu importe qui, en leur proposant quelque chose de plus attrayant et simple est forcément bénéfique pour les animaux présents ici étant donné que non seulement les gens peuvent partir sur une idée toute faite (chiot york de 3 mois) et repartir avec un autre coup de coeur, et mieux encore ils peuvent même découvrir des choses et être sensibilisés et devenir autre chose qu'un "simple adoptant éphémère".
on est pas tous nés (me semble) avec la protection animale innée, on savait pas tous dès le plus jeune âge que les FA, les parrainages ou même les euthanasies existaient ... ben les autres c'est pareil.
donc ils valent pas moins que le protecteurs bien aguerris.

----------


## babe78

de toute façon, je ne reviendrais pas sur ce sujet car pas de temps à perdre mais je voulais donner mon avis

après, comme d'habitude ici, aucune discussion possible et quand on voit que mêmes les modos partent a fur et à mesure, perso je me poserais des questions

je continuerais à venir, uniquement pour ne pas laisser tomber les animaux mais c'est tout, ici seuls les adeptes de g&d sont écoutés

et non, nous ne sommes pas nés dans la pa et c'est rescue au départ qui m'a fait entrer dans ce milieu et m'y investir de plus en plus, c'est pour ca que je regrette d'autant plus ce qu'il est devenu.

----------


## Anaïs

non mais ?
la discussion n'est pas possible ?
on fait quoi depuis 4 jours, on beurre des tartines ?  :: 

sinon concernant les modos, ils partent simplement par manque de temps, mais c'est gentil de t'en inquiéter.
et c'est surtout effectivement tout à fait à propos dans la discussion -que nous ne voulons pas avoir il parait-

bref, les adeptes du G&D sont pas plus écoutés que les autres, on s'est d'abord écoutés nous (suite a x années de suggestions qui nous ont fait prendre en compte que y'avait mieux à faire + notre propre perception), ensuite on a écouté un sondage, et maintenant on vous écoute aussi -même si visiblement il paraitrait que non-

enfin bon, je pense qu'il faudrait pas tout mélanger et aussi arrêter la mauvaise foi, sinon effectivement la discussion risque d'être difficile.

----------


## Sanaga

Pour les modos qui partent au fur et à mesure faudrait peut-être arrêter de fantasmer : la modération ça prend du temps, essayer d'expliquer pendant des heures à des membres certaines choses, ça prend énormément de temps. Faire le ménage sur les posts, déplacer les sujets, courir après les membres pour obtenir des infos ça prend du temps aussi; donc quand on se retrouve avec un bébé, un nouveau boulot, de nouvelles responsabilités professionnelles, un déménagement tout ça, bah on se retire de la modération c'est tout, juste parce que garder la couleur verte et ne pas modérer ça ne sert à rien  ::

----------


## cyrano

je veux juste intervenir, pour donner mon ressenti face à cette nouvelle version de Rescue, car j'avoue que pour les sauvetages ,je ne vais maintenant que consulter les morts programmées... par manque de temps je ne peux éplucher les autres sujets qui sont confondus.

----------


## Sanaga

Avez-vous utilisé la recherche?

----------


## Anaïs

mais je ne comprends pas cet argument : "je n'ai pas le temps d'éplucher les sujets confondus."

alors avant vous aviez le temps de fouiner les rubriques une à une, en voguant d'annonces en annonces en cherchant du regard de quel département il s'agissait ou que sais-je, mais maintenant faire un ou deux clics pour afficher clairement ce qu'on cherche et le condenser prend plus de temps ?
quelque chose m'échappe.  ::

----------


## Sanaga

> je veux juste intervenir, pour donner mon ressenti face à cette nouvelle version de Rescue, car j'avoue que pour les sauvetages ,je ne vais maintenant que consulter les morts programmées... par manque de temps je ne peux éplucher les autres sujets qui sont confondus.


Pourtant vous suivez les mêmes sujets qu'avant la dernière modification  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> désolée mais maintenant, hormis les morts programmées, il n'est plus possible de savoir dans quelles situations sont les urgences ? perso, en tant qu'asso, j'allais par exemple voir les chats à la rue mais pas du tout les chats qui doivent changer de fa et maintenant du coup, je ne vais plus voir personne hormis les morts programmés donc beaucoup moins de possibilités d'aider.


+ 1

----------


## Anaïs

+1 d'accord.
mais encore une fois, les propos sont inexacts, étant donné que les fonctions soit disant manquantes sont toujours là, a priori. (vu que personne a encore cité de fonction disparue.)

----------


## Sanaga

> *Les chats errants sont renseignés en tant que chats dans la rue.*
> Arrivé à un moment donné il faut savoir faire la part des choses, entre râler pour le principe, ou bien regarder comment le système fonctionne.
> Et je ne pense pas que toutes les personnes impliquées dans la PA soient présentes sur Rescue, non parce qu'elles en sont parties, mais pour certaines tout simplement parce qu'elles trouvaient l'ancien système fastidieux.


En cas de besoin, vous pouvez également lire la FAQ, merci.

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est quoi le G&D ?

----------


## Anaïs

Général et Divers.
autant dire que c'est pas spécialement sur cette rubrique qu'est basée le système mais bon.
c'est rentré dans le débat, on sait pas trop pourquoi.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Avez-vous utilisé la recherche?


Je vais essayer tiens j'avoue que je ne l'ai pas fait.

----------


## Anaïs

ceci expliquerait donc cela  ::

----------


## Sanaga

On va dire que comme c'est un peu la nouvelle base, s'en servir c'est juste logique.

----------


## chatperlipopette

En fait moi c'est la vue d'ensemble des urgences qui me manquent avec ses sous catégories. Ca sautait aux yeux ben là non. Alors effectivement, j'ai recherché mon post. J'ai tapé " chats " et " maltraité " je suis tombée dessus mais qui va faire cette recherche ? Personne où je me trompe.

----------


## Sanaga

Si justement! il faut quand même bien être conscient que sur la très grande majorité des sites il y a un système de recherche de ce type, ça simplifie le site, la recherche...

----------


## Anaïs

pourquoi personne ne ferait cette recherche ?
dans ce cas personne n'allait dans la rubrique non plus, si on suit ce raisonnement, et c'était d'autant plus dommageable pour l'annonce en question.

prenez simplement en compte le fait que maintenant, n'importe quel potentiel adoptant peut voir votre annonce.
s'il fait une recherche de maltraité, il pourra la voir.
s'il recherche par son département, il pourra la voir.
s'il fait une recherche par les urgences diverses il pourra la voir également, et je ne sais encore combien de critères de recherche permettent de visualiser l'annonce en question.

encore une fois, avant les annonces n'avaient qu'une chance d'être vue, il fallait que la personne clique sur la rubrique en question.
et autant dire qu'il n'y avait pas foule dans les maltraités ou handicapés.
maintenant, quelqu'un qui cherche par âge, par sexe, par département ou que sais-je, se fera "imposer" ces annonces. 
c'est juste mathématique, les annonces ont beaucoup plus de chances d'être vues.

----------


## sydney21

Le nouveau rescue a été pensé pour faire venir de nouvelles personnes et éventuellement les intéresser à la PA par le biais d'une adoption. Soit. Mais les "anciens", les protecteurs, les assos, a-t-on pensé à eux ?

Je viens de faire le test d'une recherche avancée en sélectionnant "les urgences uniquement". Eh bien ça me ramène à des annonces pour des chats qui sont déjà sauvés, pris en charge par des assos, et cela ça ne m'intéresse pas, moi je suis là pour sauver le chat SANS solution, le chat qui risque la mort et contrairement à ce qui a été dit plus haut, le chat n'est pas sauvé quand il est adopté, *il est sauvé quand on lui évite la mort*, et ça se sont les assos qui s'en chargent, on est quand même à la base du système qui fait qu'un jour un non averti aura la chance d'avoir sur son canapé un gentil minou ronronnant qui quelques mois plus tôt, peut-être, se trouvait en fourrière avec risque d'une piqûre à venir ? 

Personnellement même si je mets des annonces de chats à adopter sur rescue, ça n'a jamais rien donné excepté pour Vicky, jeune chatte à 3 pattes qui a attiré l'oeil d'un adoptant via la rubrique "handicapé". Il faut être réaliste, les gens vont plus sur le boncoin ou ce type de site que sur rescue.

Faire connaître rescue je suis d'accord, mais il ne faut pas pour autant oublier les protecteurs et les assos qui oeuvrent et se démènent chaque jour pour sauver les animaux, je pense qu'on peut améliorer les choses tout en tenant compte de l'avis des utilisateurs. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi on n'a pas gardé 2 grandes rubriques distinctes "urgences" et "adoptions" étant donné que les adoptants ne sont pas ceux qui font les sauvetages ? Améliorer la recherche des adoptants c'est bien mais si c'est au détriment du reste...  :: 

Perso je préférais le classement par rubrique, il me semblait plus clair et plus agréable. Là les urgences sont toutes confondues et pour moi c'est le fouilli, honnêtement s'il faut aller au coeur de chaque post pour lire le contenu et voir de quelle urgence il s'agit, je crois bien que les annonces vont tomber dans les oubliettes, car comme cyrano je ne consulte plus que morts programmées ces derniers jours...

----------


## phacélie

pour aider à la transition et pour ceux qui veulent avoir les mêmes sous-rubriques  qu'avant à disposition ou ne savent pas encore comment les retrouver il faudrait peut-être juste mettre les liens leur correspondant ( comme des raccourcis,  via  la recherche actuelle à disposition quelque-part ( post-it ?)

----------


## Anaïs

> Je viens de faire le test d'une recherche avancée en sélectionnant "les  urgences uniquement". Eh bien ça me ramène à des annonces pour des chats  qui sont déjà sauvés, pris en charge par des assos, et cela ça ne  m'intéresse pas


alors ça, ça dépend pas du tout du système, et ça existait aussi avant.
c'est simplement quand les auteurs ne signalent à personne que le chat a changé de situation.
on a pas encore invité un robot radar qui arrive à repérer les bonnes nouvelles.




> le chat n'est pas sauvé quand il est adopté, *il est sauvé quand on lui évite la mort*, et ça se sont les assos qui s'en chargent


je suis navrée d'apprendre qu'il n'y ait que les assos qui puissent sauver un chat de la mort.
j'ai pourtant toujours vu d'autres possibilités.
alors sauf si on parle des fourrières, mais il n'y a pas que des fourrières qui tuent les chats + il leur faut quand même des FA à ces assos non ? 
enfin bon, je pense pas être trop larguée sur le concept des processus de sauvetages et d'adoptions, et cela a été pensé oui.
(il suffit de voir que tous les SOS fourrières sont accessibles en un seul clic de la page d'accueil.)




> Il faut être réaliste, les gens vont plus sur le boncoin ou ce type de site que sur rescue.


et donc ?
c'est pour cela qu'il faut ne rien faire et s'encroûter ici en ne cherchant pas à se renouveller, améliorer, et faire venir plein de gens à sensibiliser et qui peuvent apporter leur aide ? 
puis bon, sauf erreur de ma part, j'ai vu beaucoup d'adoptions se faire, donc c'est pas 0 non plus.
ben si c'est pas 0, c'est mieux que rien, et autant améliorer.

encore une fois, les urgences ne sont pas forcément confondues, et elles sont plus visibles qu'avant.

----------


## Algo

> Le nouveau rescue a été pensé pour faire venir de nouvelles personnes et éventuellement les intéresser à la PA par le biais d'une adoption. Soit. Mais les "anciens", les protecteurs, les assos, a-t-on pensé à eux ?


Oui, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'apparemment personne n'a encore cité de fonction, de chose qu'on pouvait faire avant, qui n'existe plus, qu'on ne peut plus faire.



> Je viens de faire le test d'une recherche avancée en sélectionnant "les urgences uniquement". Eh bien ça me ramène à des annonces pour des chats qui sont déjà sauvés, pris en charge par des assos, et cela ça ne m'intéresse pas,


C'est que vous n'avez pas fait la recherche avancée. Dans la recherche avancée il n'y a pas de "Urgences uniquement". Prenez le temps de lire l'aide RESCUE dont vous avez le lien sur à peu près toutes les pages. Ou sinon, cliquez simplement sur Recherche un animal. Ou encore, cliquez sur Recherche avancée. 


> moi je suis là pour sauver le chat SANS solution, le chat qui risque la mort et contrairement à ce qui a été dit plus haut, le chat n'est pas sauvé quand il est adopté, *il est sauvé quand on lui évite la mort*, et ça se sont les assos qui s'en chargent, on est quand même à la base du système qui fait qu'un jour un non averti aura la chance d'avoir sur son canapé un gentil minou ronronnant qui quelques mois plus tôt, peut-être, se trouvait en fourrière avec risque d'une piqûre à venir ?


C'est bien pour ca que le principal lien rapide depuis la page d'accueil, est "Morts programmées". Rien n'a changé à ce niveau là.



> Personnellement même si je mets des annonces de chats à adopter sur rescue, ça n'a jamais rien donné excepté pour Vicky, jeune chatte à 3 pattes qui a attiré l'oeil d'un adoptant via la rubrique "handicapé". Il faut être réaliste, les gens vont plus sur le boncoin ou ce type de site que sur rescue.


C'est certains. Mais pourriez vous nous dire pourquoi ? J'ai bien mon avis là dessus, mais je souhaite avoir le vôtre.



> Faire connaître rescue je suis d'accord, mais il ne faut pas pour autant oublier les protecteurs et les assos qui oeuvrent et se démènent chaque jour pour sauver les animaux, je pense qu'on peut améliorer les choses tout en tenant compte de l'avis des utilisateurs.


Bien sûr, c'est pour ca qu'il y a de nombreuses pages de débats du genre, et qu'un sondage a été organisé. 



> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi on n'a pas gardé 2 grandes rubriques distinctes "urgences" et "adoptions" étant donné que les adoptants ne sont pas ceux qui font les sauvetages ? Améliorer la recherche des adoptants c'est bien mais si c'est au détriment du reste...


Il existe toujours le lien Morts Programmées. Pour le reste, les adoptants peuvent sauver si je ne m'abuse. 
Au détriment du reste ? Encore une fois on a posé une question à laquelle personne n'a répondu. Qu'est ce qu'on pouvait faire avant et qu'on peut plus faire maintenant  ?



> Perso je préférais le classement par rubrique, il me semblait plus clair et plus agréable. Là les urgences sont toutes confondues et pour moi c'est le fouilli, honnêtement s'il faut aller au coeur de chaque post pour lire le contenu et voir de quelle urgence il s'agit, je crois bien que les annonces vont tomber dans les oubliettes, car comme cyrano je ne consulte plus que morts programmées ces derniers jours...


Encore une fois c'est que vous n'avez pas pleinement utilisé la recherche. Prenez le temps de lire nos posts d'avant, à défaut de lire tous les posts, on a donné des exemples de recherche avancée, qui au contraire vous permette d'accéder exactement au type d'annonce que vous voulez, et cela sans fouiller dans les sujets.

----------


## phacélie

> Qu'est ce qu'on pouvait faire avant et qu'on peut plus faire maintenant ?


avoir la liste des sous-rubriques sous les yeux et en choisir une ( plutôt que de renseigner des champs ), il me semble que c'est ce qui pose problème à ceux qui sont mécontents ou perdus ou ...

----------


## Anaïs

alors on en conviendra que c'est juste un changement d'habitude à prendre.  :: 
(et en plus on gagne du temps sur le résultat, c'est tout bénef.)

----------


## phacélie

oui, mais quelques liens pourraient  aider à la transition ( cf mon message au-dessus)  :Smile:

----------


## Anaïs

par contre, je dis ça je dis rien, mais je viens à l'instant de parcourir une annonce de "sauveteurs" justement ...

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...74#post1055874

très sincèrement, avant de nous dire qu'on pénalise les animaux et qu'on a pas pensé aux gens qui sauvent etc ...
regardez vos annonces.
sans commentaire.

----------


## pouetpouet

Pr ma part deux questions :
Comment fait-on pr rechercher par le prénom le post d'un chien (ou chat) ?
Et un pseudo dont on a oublié un peu l'écriture ?
J'y arrivais avant et là, je rame total.merci.

----------


## Anaïs

un animal par prénom : on clique sur le logo "Rechercher un animal" qui nous emmène sur la recherche avancée => tout en bas, case prénom

pour les membres "Rechercher" en haut dans les onglets du site disponibles sur toutes les pages, "Rechercher dans les forums", case pseudo

----------


## Algo

> pour les membres "Rechercher" en haut dans les onglets du site disponibles sur toutes les pages, "Rechercher dans les forums", case pseudo


Ou Communauté --> Membres --> Rechercher des membres

----------


## sydney21

> par contre, je dis ça je dis rien, mais je viens à l'instant de parcourir une annonce de "sauveteurs" justement ...
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...74#post1055874
> 
> très sincèrement, avant de nous dire qu'on pénalise les animaux et qu'on a pas pensé aux gens qui sauvent etc ...
> regardez vos annonces.
> sans commentaire.


Un petit coup de fatigue ça peut arriver. C'est justement en sortant de ce post où la discussion est très "ouverte" que j'ai écris cela. 
Avant de me critiquer prenez la peine de me connaitre.

----------


## Anaïs

je ne vous critique pas vous.
je critique une annonce de 21 pages, avec du tout et du n'importe quoi dedans.
et après je vois qu'on vient se plaindre d'un changement qui n'a rien enlevé et qui fait soit disant perdre du temps parce que ça rajoute 3 clics pour gagner pourtant en visibilité.

ma foi, peut-être qu'on pourra pas se comprendre, si pour vous vos annonces représentent la clarté ...

----------


## sydney21

Je dis pas que toutes les annonces sont claires, mais au moins quand elles sont classées et avec un titre précis on voit si on a envie de s'y plonger ou pas.

Un système de recherche c'est bien, mais si les annonces ne sont pas mises à jour par les auteurs ça ressortira toujours des sélections qui ne correspondront pas à ce que l'on cherche. Donc il faudrait peut être inciter tous ceux qui postent à revoir leurs sujets et les mettre à jour ?

----------


## Anaïs

oui enfin la mise à jour des sujets, ça n'a plus rien à voir avec le système là.
c'est comparable au annonces qui trainaient dans telles ou telles rubriques et 3 mois après on apprend que l'animal est adopté depuis belle lurette.
mais ça on a pas encore de solution pour obliger les gens à suivre leurs annonces et les tenir à jour.

concernant les annonces fourrières chats, je l'ai déjà dit 1000 fois, mais selon moi c'est juste repoussant pour les bonnes volontés.
alors après quand je vois ça, je comprends que vous raisonniez pour certaines en logique de "je n'ai jamais rien trouvé sur RESCUE/RESCUE c'est pour les sauveteurs les vrais" parce qu'il est logique qu'avec des annonces pareilles, non seulement vous n'arriviez effectivement à attirer personne, ce qui implique que vous tournez finalement toujours entre vous ... effectivement, niveau résultat, y'a certainement moyen de faire mieux.

----------


## Algo

> Je dis pas que toutes les annonces sont claires, mais au moins quand elles sont classées et avec un titre précis on voit si on a envie de s'y plonger ou pas.
> 
> Un système de recherche c'est bien, mais si les annonces ne sont pas mises à jour par les auteurs ça ressortira toujours des sélections qui ne correspondront pas à ce que l'on cherche. Donc il faudrait peut être inciter tous ceux qui postent à revoir leurs sujets et les mettre à jour ?


Titre des annonces, posts pas à jour... On parle plus du tout du nouveau système là

----------


## sydney21

Bon bah je vois qu'à part la critique il n'y a pas grand chose qui ressort ici, l'écoute c'est zéro, on s'exprime on a de toute façon tort, alors je vous laisse j'ai vraiment perdu mon temps ici.

----------


## Anaïs

tiens, j'ai comme l'impression qu'on pourrait aussi la dire, cette phrase.

----------


## France81

> Et sur RESCUE, quand est ce qu'on considère qu'un animal est sauvé ? Quand il est adopté non (de manière générale) ? 
> 
> 
> Vous parlez sans savoir.


bah le voila le fond du probleme, malentendu !
si pour l equipe rescue, animal sauve= animal adopte (et adopte comment ? par le 1er venu sans suivi ?)

pour moi animal sauve = animal en fa sous assoc
(si les annonces postees ici permettaient aux assoc de trouver de bons adoptants pour leurs proteges, cela se saurait non ?)

ce qu on vous "reproche", c est qu il est devenu bien plus difficile pour les assoc de parvenir a trouver les chats en urgence, ceux ayant besoin d aide pour pouvoir etre un jour proposes a l adoption (donc qui n ont ni fa ni assoc, ou seulement l un des deux)

----------


## Anaïs

et ce qu'on vous a expliqué (10 fois) c'est que ce n'est pas plus difficile qu'avant.
on a rédigé une aide.
mais ce qui est bien c'est qu'on dirait que les gens qui se plaignent n'ont même pas essayé d'utiliser le nouveau système.
donc on est pas sortis du sable dans ce débat.

après pour moi un animal sauvé ça peut être adopté ou en FA, les deux fonctionnent.
y'a pas toujours la case FA ou asso qui passe entre le moment de détresse et le résultat final ..

----------


## Anaïs

puis bon, juste comme ça : une FA c'est pas forcément un protecteur confirmé encore une fois ... et il me semble pas qu'on ait tellement de FA dispos qu'on puisse se dire que ça sert à rien d'en avoir d'autres potentielles.

----------


## Algo

> bah le voila le fond du probleme, malentendu !
> si pour l equipe rescue, animal sauve= animal adopte (et adopte comment ? par le 1er venu sans suivi ?)
> 
> pour moi animal sauve = animal en fa sous assoc
> (si les annonces postees ici permettaient aux assoc de trouver de bons adoptants pour leurs proteges, cela se saurait non ?)


Non mais j'ai dit en général, parceque dans le contexte ca servait à rien de détailler tous les cas 



> ce qu on vous "reproche", c est qu il est devenu bien plus difficile pour les assoc de parvenir a trouver les chats en urgence, ceux ayant besoin d aide pour pouvoir etre un jour proposes a l adoption (donc qui n ont ni fa ni assoc, ou seulement l un des deux)


Oui mais ce qu'on vous répond c'est d'utiliser la recherche avancée pour obtenir les mêmes résultats qu'avant, en mieux pour vous aussi. Suite à quoi les gens quittent le sujet.

----------


## Puggi

Je vais donner mon avis en tant que "potentielle adoptante". J'ai mes petits favoris, des toutous qui m'intéressent, qui me touchent, et même si j'espère qu'ils seront adoptés d'ici a ce que j'ai mon chez moi, je les surveille. Je regardAIS dans la section handicapé (ou j'avais eu le coup de coeur d'un chien a 3 pattes mais malheureusement pas ok chat) et dans la section adoption chien moyen et grand. La franchement non. Je ne regarde que les sujets que j'ai marqué parce que c'est le "bordel"... Je comprend totalement le désaroi de ceux qui font des sauvetages!

Alors pourquoi et comment?
C'est simple, peut importe la ou je clique dans les 3 possibilités "toutes les urgences, toutes les annonces, morts programmés" je tombe sur la même chose. Toutes les tailles et les différents états des chiens sont mélangés, c'est chiant de trier, faut l'avouer... Maintenant vous me direz "recherche avancée"? Ba je l'ai fait ^^ résultat: aucun!! pourtant il y en a bien hein! C'est simple, vous l'avez dit aussi, suffit que la rubrique n'ait pas rempli le formulaire pour que les annonces n'apparaissent pas. Ba y'en a. Il faut aussi prendre en compte le fait qu'en général, quand un animal est sauvé, l'asso ou la personne en charge ne connait pas ses ententes et oublie malheureusement de le rajouter plus tard. Vous n'y êtes évidemment pour rien mais c'est aussi pour cette raison que ce nouveau forum n'est pas du tout pratique. Si tous mes "favoris" sont adoptés, je ne regarderais pas les x pages existantes, et pour info, sur l'ancien forum, j'ai parcouru toutes les pages dans adoption chiens-grand chiot, adultes males et femelles! mais la c'est beaucoup trop! 

Je ne vois pas en quoi l'ancienne version faisait fuir des gens parce que chacun y trouvait son compte, la PA comme les adoptants, la honnêtement je pense aussi que ce forum est fait pour les adoptants "de base" et encore, moi je m'y perds...

Certains disent que de toute facon, l'adoptant qui ne regardait pas les sections urgentes avant ne le feront pas non plus maintenant. C'est faux, au début je ne regardais pas la section urgente, et puis un jour, je me suis dit et pourquoi pas, bien sur je ne pourrais pas "assumer" tous les handicaps mais voila, je regarde quand même. 

Ensuite, pour avoir lu les echos de tous, c'est un dialogue de sourd que je constate: les asso disent "nos posts sont moins vu" et le staff dit "vos posts sont plus lisibles" et ca recommence encore et encore sans véritable possibilités de changement, amélioration ou qqch dans le genre.
De toute facon Rescue restera comme ca je pense alors je vais attendre de voir comment ca se évolue puisque je zieute les autres parties du forum, je ne remet pas en doute vos motivations, mais je pense, et c'est mon simple avis, que ca doit encore et bien mieux améliorer...

----------


## Anaïs

comment ça peut être "trop" maintenant alors que y'a le même nombres d'annonces que dans les rubriques faites une à une ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
et pour les résultats, je sais pas quelle recherche a été faite, mais bizarrement pour des trucs bateaux y'a un peu ce qu'il faut qui sort.

enfin bon, de toutes façons ça ne sert à rien d'épiloguer sur l'ancienne version et ses soit disant qualités, étant donné que suite au sondage il était clair que les gens ne trouvaient pas ça pratique.
et on a répondu a une demande très très souvent formulée depuis x années, rechercher facilement par département.
pour le reste, le temps fera les choses.

----------


## Algo

> C'est simple, peut importe la ou je clique dans les 3 possibilités "toutes les urgences, toutes les annonces, morts programmés" je tombe sur la même chose. Toutes les tailles et les différents états des chiens sont mélangés, c'est chiant de trier, faut l'avouer... Maintenant vous me direz "recherche avancée"?   Ba je l'ai fait ^^ résultat: aucun!! pourtant il y en a bien hein!


Si la recherche ne vous donne aucun résultat parmi les milliers d'annonces, c'est qu'elle est trop ciblée non ? Il faut voir que les anciennes sous rubriques vous proposez l'équivalent d'une recherche avec un critère. Il y avait donc toujours des résultats, mais si on complique trop la recherche, il est normal qu'elle soit vide parfois tant que c'est pas une recherche "de base".


> C'est simple, vous l'avez dit aussi, suffit que la rubrique n'ait pas rempli le formulaire pour que les annonces n'apparaissent pas. Ba y'en a. Il faut aussi prendre en compte le fait qu'en général, quand un animal est sauvé, l'asso ou la personne en charge ne connait pas ses ententes et oublie malheureusement de le rajouter plus tard.


Hmmm, le formulaire est forcément rempli puisqu'une annonce ne peut pas être posté sans ce formulaire. Après bien sûr, nous comptons sur les annonceurs pour ne pas raconter n'importe quoi, puisque ce n'est pas dans leur interet non plus. Par ailleurs, les modérateurs veillent également à l'exactitude des informations. 
Pour ce qui est de rajouter les ententes après : Il n'y a que ceux qui cocheront des cases compatibles dans leurs recherches qui seront impactés par cela, et normalement lorsqu'on coche la case compatible c'est qu'on y tient, et donc que dans le système ancien on ne se serait pas spécialement attardé non plus sur une annonce ou ce n'était pas renseigné ? 




> Vous n'y êtes évidemment pour rien mais c'est aussi pour cette raison que ce nouveau forum n'est pas du tout pratique. Si tous mes "favoris" sont adoptés, je ne regarderais pas les x pages existantes, et pour info, sur l'ancien forum, j'ai parcouru toutes les pages dans adoption chiens-grand chiot, adultes males et femelles! mais la c'est beaucoup trop!


Encore une fois, j'ai l'impression que vous faites des recherche soit trop simple, soit trop compliqué de manière à tout trouver, ou à ne pas trouver ? Il faut le temps de s'habituder bien sûr, mais si vous tapez une recherche de grands chiens, vous aurez autant de résultat que si vous alliez dans la rubrique grand chiens avant non ?



> Je ne vois pas en quoi l'ancienne version faisait fuir des gens parce que chacun y trouvait son compte, la PA comme les adoptants, la honnêtement je pense aussi que ce forum est fait pour les adoptants "de base" et encore, moi je m'y perds...


Parceque justement les gens s'y perdaient. Lorsqu'on arrive sur un forum composé de centaines de sous forums, parlant tous d'animaux, pour quelqu'un qui cherche un animal, ou quelqu'un qui n'est pas spécialement familié de la P.A. c'est très difficile. 




> Certains disent que de toute facon, l'adoptant qui ne regardait pas les sections urgentes avant ne le feront pas non plus maintenant. C'est faux, au début je ne regardais pas la section urgente, et puis un jour, je me suis dit et pourquoi pas, bien sur je ne pourrais pas "assumer" tous les handicaps mais voila, je regarde quand même.


Oui nous sommes bien conscient de cela, mais votre cas était malheureusement rare, ce sont les statistiques, les retours et juste un peu de bon sens qui le montre. Par ailleurs, imagines que vous veniez de découvrir RESCUE aujourd'hui pour chercher un animal, n'auriez vous pas plus tendance à cocher la case "Urgences uniquement" que d'aller dans l'ex sous sous rubrique des handicapés ? Et de même si votre démarche était la même, n'auriez vous pas simplement recherché les chiens handicapés ? 
On ne dit pas que la version précédente ne marchait pas, mais nous pensons que la version actuelle marche mieux parceque tout est accesssible, pour toutes les envies tous les gouts. La seule chose qui change, c'est effectivement la présentation... Mais cela n'est il pas une question d'habitude simplement ? 



> De toute facon Rescue restera comme ca je pense alors je vais attendre de voir comment ca se évolue puisque je zieute les autres parties du forum, je ne remet pas en doute vos motivations, mais je pense, et c'est mon simple avis, que ca doit encore et bien mieux améliorer...


Oui, il ne faut pas oublier non plus que le RESCUE de juste avant, ca a pas été non plus le RESCUE de toujours. Il parait qu'avant y avait pas de sous rubrique, juste trois forums. Tout ca pour dire que ce système peut également évoluer en bien avec des remarques constructives, et parlant plutôt du système actuel que de l'ancien système.

----------


## France81

killy, j ai teste ce que tu m as explique

ce qui me pose souci en tant qu assoc c est le temps passe a chercher des urgences (chat sans fa ni assoc) par rapport a avant

je vais te donner un exemple pour bien illustrer mon propos, et tu pourras utiliser tes recherches pour le verifier ensuite

voila disons qu en tant qu assoc, l une de mes fa souhaite accueillir un chat handicape (pour le sauver, pas pour l adopter !)

departement et physique je ne mets rien : on s en fout de sa tronche, de son age, et les covoits sont la pour ca !
je n utilise a chaque fois que 2 criteres, qui sont les suivants :

donc je fais : recherche
puis je coche handicapes

apres plusieurs options
si je choisis "tous" dans situation......mon souci c est que je vais tomber sur tous les chats handicapes : aussi bien ceux a la rue, qu en fa sous assoc, que chez leur proprio.......

or seuls ceux ayant besoin d une fa+ assoc m interressent.......

resultat : je suis obligee de faire plusieurs fois la meme recherche

une fois en cochant : a la rue
une fois en cochant : en fourriere
une fois en cochant : clinique veto

donc cela me prends 3 a 4fois plus de temps...........

je dis pas qu on peut pas retrouver les posts, j explique simplement qu en tant qu assoc c est bcp plus long, donc decourageant !
ni moi ne mes fa ne pouvont passer tant de tps pour sauver un chat

ou alors il faudrait permettre de cocher plusieurs cases dans l option "situation"


ou alors j ai rien compris au nouveau forum et systeme de recherhe........et dans ce cas merci de me reexpliquer une 2eme fois stp.

----------


## Anaïs

ce que je ne comprends pas France81, c'est qu'en faisant cette recherche, tu tombes exactement sur le listing de l'ancienne rubrique "Handicapés", ou tu devais forcément aussi éplucher les annonces pour savoir qui avait besoin d'une FA + asso vu que ce n'est pas écrit ailleurs.

parce qu'en faisant ta recherche avec juste Chat + Handicapé, c'est EXACTEMENT ce que tu avais en rubrique avant.

donc en quoi cela est beaucoup plus long ?
au final tu fais peut-être deux clics au lieu de un et au final si tu as envie d'affiner par département etc, tu peux .. ce qui n'était absolument pas possible avant.

----------


## Anaïs

d'autant plus que si tu veux gagner du temps pour ne pas refaire tes recherches à chaque fois si les situations clinique véto/fourrière/dans la rue te semblent adéquates pour l'aide que tu proposes, tu peux parfaitement créer une notification qui t'enverras un e-mail dès qu'une annonce répondant à ces critères est postée.
gain de temps évident.  ::

----------


## France81

mais avant il y avait une section "chat/chien/rongeurs et autres a adopter

et une section chat/chien/rongeurs en urgence (dans lesquelles etaient toutes les sous categories : errants, ils risquent la mort, 


puisque les 2 ont ete regroupees a present, j ai forcement plus d annonces a chaque recherche (puisque je coche tous en situation)

la j ai des annonces de chats handicapes en fa sous assoc, qui avant, etait dans la categorie adoption chats

----------


## France81

comment creer cette notification stp ?

----------


## Anaïs

non tu n'as pas plus de choses qu'avant.
si tu vas dans la recherche avancée chat (chaque type d'animal à sa recherche avancée, ce n'est pas mélangé entre rubriques chien/chat/autre) et que tu coches juste "handicapés", tu tombes sur la liste des chats handicapés uniquement, et cela ramène donc à l'apparence de l'ancienne rubrique.
tu peux constater qu'il n'y a que 5 pages, c'est exactement comme l'ancienne rubrique, cela te liste uniquement les chats handicapés.
et les chats handicapés ont toujours été dans la rubrique handicapé, même si déjà en famille d'accueil, sauf erreur de la part des personnes qui postaient.

----------


## Anaïs

http://www.rescue-forum.com/notifications-adoption/

c'est ici pour les notifications

tu peux en créer plusieurs.

donc tu peux en créer une en cochant toutes les races de chats (parce qu'on a pas encore créé une case "Tous", ça vient de nous le faire remarquer tiens  :: ) et tu coches aussi par situation qui t'intéresse + handicapés.
et dès qu'une annonce de chat handicapé en clinique/en fourrière/dans la rue sera postée, hop, tu reçois un e-mail avec le lien de celle-ci.

et si tu as envie de te faire d'autres notifications différentes, c'est illimité  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## France81

ben j ai le sentiment qu il y en a plus....... (pas que dans handicapes.....dans tous. handicapes c etait pour te citer un exemple concret) mais je me trompe peut etre

merci pour les explications, je vais tester le systeme de notification et voir sur le long terme

----------


## Anaïs

je précise, tu n'as pas besoin de faire plusieurs notifications par situation, tu en fais une, et tu coches dans la rue/en clinique/en fourrière dans la même, ça prendra bien les choses en compte.

sinon non, il ne peut pas il y'en avoir plus techniquement, après ça dépend de la recherche.
mais il est normalement possible de recréer quasiment toutes les rubriques à l'équivalent.
SAUF "ils doivent changer de famille" et "situation inclassables" qui finalement ont été sucrée pour l'une, et découpée pour l'autre avec des possibilités plus précises.

----------


## SarahC

> par contre, je dis ça je dis rien, mais je viens à l'instant de parcourir une annonce de "sauveteurs" justement ...
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/49163-SEM-14-SOS!-19-chats-dt-bless%C3%A9-lourd-maman-gestantes-malades!-AVT-4-5-04-%28IDF%29?p=1055874#post1055874
> 
> très sincèrement, avant de nous dire qu'on pénalise les animaux et qu'on a pas pensé aux gens qui sauvent etc ...
> regardez vos annonces.
> sans commentaire.


Je ne suis pas maître du sujet, quel est le but de reprendre ce sujet là? Précisément on en bave assez, donc là, si qqn veut aider et connait des co-voitureurs en RP et si sa citation peut servir à cela, ce sera utile, sait-on jamais. :: 
Et gérer cela, ben c pas cool, c pas fun, c pas un plaisir. 

Les SOS en questions sont bordéliques, mais l'urgence, le manque de temps, le fait que les FA, assoc, particuliers bossent et n'aient pas le temps fait que, et donc? 

Je lance le challenge, et j'attends depuis des lustres que qqn en gère un seule une semaine complète, je suis preneuse. Et en attendant on a sauvé X vies malgré le bordel. On fait au mieux av X mille intervenants, c comme ça.

Ces SOS là ne sont jamais possibles en adoption directe et ne concernent pas le débat il me semble.

Bordélique ou pas, sérieusement, personne ne veut les gérer, alors en attendant mieux, c'est pour ma pomme, et si qqn pense faire mieux, sans prétention aucune pr ma part, prenez les et gérez les, entre le tri fait sur assocs valables/pas valables, les FA à contacter, les co voit à organiser, en 2 jours pour 20 à 30 chats, ma foi, on ne peut pas faire bcp mieux, sauf si conseils avisés de gens ayant eu des succès en gestion de SOS de masse, moi ça me va parfaitement si on peut le faire à ma place. 

Simplement, je vous invite à intervenir une semaine complète, prenez la main, et voyez si vous pouvez faire mieux, contrôler le sujet, les interventions, l'organiser et le coordonner, ménager toutes les susceptibilités, filtrer ce qui va de ce qui ne va pas, en 3 ans on a jamais su faire, et en même temps on en a sauvé des centaines, et en fait, plus de 1000, donc pour du mal organisé, ça reste efficace.

Ils font tjs 20 pages sauf qd on paramètre pr 20 posts par page, et on répète, oui, la liste à chaque page, ok, car on remet à jour à chaque fois qu'on a du neuf, car qd on le laissait juste en X est sauvé, Y l'est, ça laissait le truc d'ensemble trop peu clair, aussi... 

Mais vraiment, et avec plaisir, suivez le sujet, gérez le, c'est sans ironie, je ne demande pas mieux qu'une semaine totale de vacances, et en plus de l'aide pr mieux faire, sans problème. 

Et pour les co voit, on a essayé de les gérer à part, sur un autre sujet av Lynt, ça n'a jamais marché.

Depuis qu'on a inséré des promesses de dons, sans le détacher du sujet, on a plus de coups de pouces aux assocs et donc aux chats, donc là aussi, je ne vois pas comment scinder, et ma foi, les interventions inutiles c'est l'émotion, le stress, le manque de pratique, de patience, ça fait vivre le sujet et les gens vivent le SOS av angoisse, c'est pas gênant, et leur faire remarquer que pour les braquer, je ne suis pas sûre non plus que cela aide. Il faut bien se dire que nous ne sommes qu'une bande de désespérés qui faisons au mieux. 

Si tout le monde mourrait chaque semaine depuis 3 ans, je comprendrais, mais ce n'est pas le cas.
Donc le mieux est de le vivre, de le faire, et peut être que le retour sur critiques sera plus concluant; et si on veut prêter main forte en relais, en méthodologie, ok, mais dans ces SOS là, les "règles" sont difficilement imposables.
A part se dire que l'on devient gestionnaire total de son sujet, et si on avait le droit de supprimer toute intervention inutile soi-même, peut-être, et encore. 

On ne gère pas de la même façon ces menaces de mort ds une période ne dépassant pas 3 jours comme on gère une adoption simple; où de fait le bla bla est maîtrisé, car on a le temps. Il arrive, enfin, fréquemment aux gens d'éditer pr ne pas alourdir le sujet, supprimer un message posté soi-même serait encore mieux, mais ça n'existe pas. Mais encore une fois, prendre cet exemple juste parce que j'ai eu le malheur de donner un avis, et juste un avis, je ne suis pas convaincue. C'est pas les "pour" et les "contre", c'est essayer de voir si ya moyen de satisfaire un peu tout le monde, sans rester sur un truc fait, là, qui comme tout, peut amener à des correctifs, pour le bien des animaux, pas le nôtre, mais pour sauver plus de vies, ou autant qu'avant.

----------


## France81

je suis en train de creer une notification:

manque aussi la case "tous" a la section Lieu   ::  (disons que cela eviterait de cocher une par une les 100propositions)

----------


## Algo

> je suis en train de creer une notification:
> 
> manque aussi la case "tous" a la section Lieu   (disons que cela eviterait de cocher une par une les 100propositions)


Alors en fait si vous voulez Tous les choix d'un critère, il suffit de ne rien cocher  :Smile:  C'est génant pour les types d'animaux parceque si vous ne cochez rien vous allez avoir à la fois chiens, chats et autres animaux. Il faudrait donc cocher toutes les races de chien une à une pour avoir tous les chiens... Mais pour les lieux pas de problèmes, ne cochez rien simplement.

----------


## Anaïs

> Et gérer cela, ben c pas cool, c pas fun, c pas un plaisir. 
> 
> le manque de  temps, le fait que les FA, assoc, particuliers bossent et n'aient pas le  temps fait que, et donc? 
> 
> Je lance le challenge, et j'attends depuis des lustres que qqn en gère  un seule une semaine complète, je suis preneuse. 
> 
> Simplement, je vous invite à intervenir une semaine complète, prenez la  main, et voyez si vous pouvez faire mieux, contrôler le sujet, les  interventions, l'organiser et le coordonner, ménager toutes les  susceptibilités, filtrer ce qui va de ce qui ne va


ne penses-tu pas que je pourrais également exprimer l'équivalent concernant les critiques faites à ce nouveau RESCUE ?
j'ai pris cet exemple simplement pour souligner qu'effectivement, rien n'est facile en terme de gestion.
et rien ne peut être parfait, et contenter tout le monde.
et que c'est une question de points de vue qui ne peut pas être appliqué en parole universelle ... certains trouveront peut-être vos annonces attrayantes, je les trouve repoussantes au possible et je ne suis absolument pas d'accord sur le fait que les adoptants classiques sont à exclure de votre truc, vu que vous cherchez des FA ...
d'un même sens, vous trouvez le nouveau RESCUE impraticable, d'autres non ... 

donc des suggestions pour améliorer, on est tout à fait ouverts.
mais lire juste des "c'est nul maintenant" et d'autant plus quand on voit 5 secondes après que la personne qui dit ça n'a de toutes évidence pas testé le système .. bon ...

----------


## France81

merci algo


euh, on va finir par me traiter de blonde  ::  mais....

en LIEU j ai mis dans le rue/ en fourriere/ en clinique veto

en RISQUE DE MORT jai coche oui + date programmee

(parce que moi je considere qu il peut y avoir un risque de mort si un chat est dans l une des ces 3 situations....)

mon raisonnement est il juste pour les notifications ou dois je decocher "oui" ?


et a AUTRES  j ai ajoute handicapes et famille d accueil acceptees

donc je recevrai bien une notif pour chaque nouvelle annonce de chat qui avant etait:

soit en morts programmees, ils risquent la mort, chats errants, handicapes ?

----------


## Anaïs

alors en fait avec cette notification, tu recevras uniquement les chats en risque de mort, mais tu ne recevras pas ceux ou ça n'est pas spécifié.

dans ton cas, je pense que tu devrais te faire une notification avec tout simplement les situations urgentes clinique véto/dans la rue handicapés sans cocher autre chose en terme de situation (ça te trouvera donc tous les chats handicapés dans la rue ou en clinique véto)
+ une notification chats de nouveau avec cette fois en refuge/fourrière mais avec que les risque de mort et date programmée. (ça te trouvera tous les chats de fourrière en risque de mort ou eutha prévue.) 

après si tu veux reconstituer les rubriques, il faut faire plusieurs notifications, mais bon, rien que le "ils risquent la mort" n'est plus reconstituable vu que c'était tout et n'importe quoi mélangé là dedans.

----------


## Algo

> merci algo
> 
> 
> euh, on va finir par me traiter de blonde  mais....
> 
> en LIEU j ai mis dans le rue/ en fourriere/ en clinique veto
> 
> en RISQUE DE MORT jai coche oui + date programmee
> 
> ...


Dans votre cas il faut vous 3 notifications.
Une en cochant les chats, ils risquent la mort, morts programmées.
Une autre en cochant les chats et situation "Dans la rue"
Une autre en cochant les chats et handicapés

C'est peut être pas évident au début mais en fait imaginons que vous disiez aux notifs d'aller chercher les sujets, et chaque nouveau critère est un ET dans ce que vous voulez, mais chaque option d'un critère est un OU.
Du coup avec la notification que vous avez faite en premier, ca vous avertirait des sujets où (Les chats) sont (dans la rue OU en fourrière OU en clinique véto) ET (dont le risque de mort est oui OU le risque de mort est mort programmée) ET (ils sont handicapés) ET (les) FA (sont acceptées). 
Ca veut dire que vous ne recevriez que des chats réunissant chacun au moins un critère, donc ils devraient tous êtres handicapés pour que vous soyez prévenu en l'occurrence. 
C'est plus difficile à expliquer qu'à utiliser  ::

----------


## France81

> alors en fait avec cette notification, tu recevras uniquement les chats en risque de mort, mais tu ne recevras pas ceux ou ça n'est pas spécifié.
> 
> dans ton cas, je pense que tu devrais te faire une notification avec tout simplement les situations urgentes clinique véto/dans la rue handicapés sans cocher autre chose en terme de situation (ça te trouvera donc tous les chats handicapés dans la rue ou en clinique véto)
> + une notification chats de nouveau avec cette fois en refuge/fourrière mais avec que les risque de mort et date programmée. (ça te trouvera tous les chats de fourrière en risque de mort ou eutha prévue.) 
> 
> après si tu veux reconstituer les rubriques, il faut faire plusieurs notifications, mais bon, rien que le "ils risquent la mort" n'est plus reconstituable vu que c'était tout et n'importe quoi mélangé là dedans.


ok, merci ! :: 

oui voila, c est bien parce qu il "manque" un peu l ancien "ils risquent la mort" et "situations inclassables" que j ai le sentiment lors de mes recherches d avoir trop d annonces a lire et trier

----------


## Anaïs

pourtant "ils risquent la mort" et "situation inclassables" c'était vraiment impossible de n'importe quoi ces rubriques  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Petite question organisation.
Qd on met une date d'eutha, le sujet se classe la nuit dans les adoptions chat, et sort du coup de morts programmées.




> Nous vous informons concernant l'annonce dont vous trouverez le lien ci  dessous, qu'elle a été modifiée : en effet la date de mort programmée  que vous aviez indiqué étant dépassée, le risque de mort de cet animal a  été simplement fixé sur "Oui". Si vous avez de nouvelles informations à  apporter, nous vous invitons à mettre votre annonce à jour.


Comme le SOS peut encore se résoudre tte la journée en question, car véto présent, c'est embêtant que cela le classe automatiquement la nuit, et oblige à faire un rapport.
Du coup, on a modifié la date à demain dans le menu pré remplissable, au 7, pour éviter le classement automatique, or c'est bien le 6. 

Peut on prévoir un classement le jour suivant seulement, ou en fin de journée, ou doit on tabler sur J+1 d'office qd on remplit le formulaire, du coup?

----------


## Anaïs

ben normalement c'est déjà le cas, à voir côté technique  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour les MP de masse cela fonctionne comme avant ?

----------


## P'tite souris

Oui les mails de masse fonctionne comme avant 
deux jours avant la date de l'euthanasie et fait par les modos
il vaut mieux faire un rapport pour les demander

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci :Smile:

----------


## Algo

> Petite question organisation.
> Qd on met une date d'eutha, le sujet se classe la nuit dans les adoptions chat, et sort du coup de morts programmées.
> 
> 
> 
> Comme le SOS peut encore se résoudre tte la journée en question, car véto présent, c'est embêtant que cela le classe automatiquement la nuit, et oblige à faire un rapport.
> Du coup, on a modifié la date à demain dans le menu pré remplissable, au 7, pour éviter le classement automatique, or c'est bien le 6. 
> 
> Peut on prévoir un classement le jour suivant seulement, ou en fin de journée, ou doit on tabler sur J+1 d'office qd on remplit le formulaire, du coup?


Non le sujet n'est déplacé que lorsque la date est dépassée. Si vous indiquez le 6 en date d'eutha par exemple, le sujet ne sera déplacé que le 7 à 00h15 donc dès le début de journée, mais le 7.

----------


## phacélie

quelques questions :

- quand on est sur un sujet, comment savoir s'il est affiché dans les urgences ?
de même si on clique sur *urgences* chiens par exemple, on ne voit ensuite que "Vous recherchez actuellement les *adoptions* chiens" ? 


-pour retrouver ceux qui " ne supportent plus le refuge", quelle(s) recherche(s) faut-il faire ? ( problèmes comportementaux ? ... )

- qui détermine le classement en " depuis trop longtemps en refuge " (le forum ou le remplissage du formulaire ou le titre ou l'annonce ...), à partir de combien de temps de refuge un animal rentre-t-il dans cette catégorie ?

- les animaux qui étaient dans "ils doivent changer de famille" étaient dans les urgences , peut-on les retrouver et comment ?
( "chez son propriétaire" ne signifie pas nécessairement urgence )

- les anciens  inclassables ( urgences ) comme pension , adoption double ou autres "sauvetages" des refuges ne sont plus forcément listés dans les urgences ?


le remplissage du formulaire est capital, je viens de vérifier pour Sultan que j'ai en signature par exemple:
 il a maintenant 8 ans, il est handicapé ( il était dans la rubrique "handicapés" auparavant )  et depuis très longtemps en refuge ( 7 ans en mai !), le formulaire n'a pas pu être renseigné par son auteur (ne se connecte plus)...
 après recherche,il n'est ni dans les vieux, ni dans les handicapés, ni dans ceux qui sont depuis longtemps en refuge , probablement pas dans les urgences le pauvre, si ?

----------


## Anaïs

certaines rubriques d'urgence ont été plus ou moins supprimées, parce qu'elles ne caractérisaient pas spécialement d'ugences en fait, comme la rubrique "ils doivent changer de famille" ou finalement, on trouvait de nombreuses annonces qui n'étaient pas vraiment urgentes.

pour les inclassables, cette rubrique comportait surtout les chiens en refuge étrangers + les chiens en pension.
ils sont donc maintenant découpés, et accessibles via la recherche en sélectionnant "refuge étranger" ou en "pension" (et ces deux critères définissent une urgence, donc ils apparaissent dans les urgences.)

ceux qui ne supportent plus le refuge sont effectivement censés être en "problèmes comportementaux" vu que cette rubrique visait à recevoir les chiens qui se mutilaient et autres dépressions mettant en danger l'animal, mais encore une fois dans l'ancienne rubrique on trouvait également tout et n'importe quoi.
maintenant, plus d'erreur possible.
eet le caractère "problème comportementaux" est pris en compte également comme une urgence par le système.

l'urgence "depuis longtemps en refuge" prends en compte les animaux en refuge depuis 5 ans et plus.
c'est la date de rentrée en refuge dans le formulaire qui définit la prise en compte de ce critère.
(et plus généralement c'est de toutes façons le formulaire qui prend en compte les paramètres de recherche, les titres etc ne sont absolument pas pris en compte dans le système.)

Concernant Sultan, il est listé dans les urgences étant donné qu'il y a la date d'entrée en refuge renseignée, par contre s'il est handicapé etc il faudrait compléter le formulaire pour qu'il ressorte également dans les recherches handicapés etc.

----------


## Puggi

"Trop" dans le sens ou j'ai toutes les tailles de chiens, les urgences, les malades etc.
Je sais pas si mes recherches sont trop poussées, je ne selectionne "que" la compatibilité.

Après je pourrais très bien faire juste une recherche "chiens grand puis moyen" et avoir toute la liste oui (ce qui regroupe l'age et le sexe donc c'est sympa ca ouai et plus rapide) mais c'est plus dérangeant quand je veux faire une recherche un tout petit peu plus approfondie (et quand je disais que le formulaire n'était pas rempli c'était plutôt mal rempli) parce qu'il est possible que ce soit noté "non compatible" alors qu'il l'est, ou alors juste chiens alors que c'est les chiens et les chats (je vous passe les posts en questions si vous voulez ^^) mais la c'est pas de votre ressort encore une fois.

D'ailleurs, ca aurait pas été "mieux" de faire un mix du nouveau et de l'ancien? C'est-à-dire avoir toutes les urgences "mélangés" d'un coté et les adoptions classiques de l'autre? Comme ca, les urgences sont toujours "visibles" mais plus de sous catégories et idem pour les adoptions. Je sais pas si c'est très clair ce que je dis mais ca donnerais sur le menu:

-Adoptions Urgentes
-> chats
-> chiens
-> autres animaux 
(et en cliquant on a les malades, les eutha programmées, les papys les inclassables etc)

-Adoptions chiens
-> toutes les annonces (juste les classiques ou alors idem qu'actuellement)

idem pour le reste.

----------


## Algo

> (ce qui regroupe l'age et le sexe donc c'est sympa ca ouai et plus rapide) mais c'est plus dérangeant quand je veux faire une recherche un tout petit peu plus approfondie (et quand je disais que le formulaire n'était pas rempli c'était plutôt mal rempli) parce qu'il est possible que ce soit noté "non compatible" alors qu'il l'est, ou alors juste chiens alors que c'est les chiens et les chats (je vous passe les posts en questions si vous voulez ^^) mais la c'est pas de votre ressort encore une fois.


Effectivement ce n'est pas vraiment notre "faute" mais l'entente est tout de même un cas particulier, puisque c'est une des rares infos du formulaires qui puisse être inconnu et changé. C'est bien pour ca qu'on a rajouté la case "Incompatible" différent de "Non déterminé. Concernant la recherche : disons que la possibilité de faire une recherche, incomplète soit elle, c'est mieux que de ne pas pouvoir faire de recherches du tout ?



> D'ailleurs, ca aurait pas été "mieux" de faire un mix du nouveau et de l'ancien? C'est-à-dire avoir toutes les urgences "mélangés" d'un coté et les adoptions classiques de l'autre? Comme ca, les urgences sont toujours "visibles" mais plus de sous catégories et idem pour les adoptions. Je sais pas si c'est très clair ce que je dis mais ca donnerais sur le menu:
> 
> -Adoptions Urgentes
> -> chats
> -> chiens
> -> autres animaux 
> (et en cliquant on a les malades, les eutha programmées, les papys les inclassables etc)
> 
> -Adoptions chiens
> ...


Ce n'était pas possible techniquement parlant. Une recherche ne peut se faire que dans un forum, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'il n'y a plus que trois forums, pour trois recherches avancée. Du coup on ne pouvait pas faire de moitié/moitié, c'était soit les anciennes centaines de sous rubriques, sous aucune rubrique mais une recherche.
Parceque oui notre objectif ya un an, était de garder le forum tel qu'il était en rajoutant juste une recherche par dessus, mais sans rien changer à l'organisation. Impossible malheureusement  :Smile:

----------


## Puggi

> Effectivement ce n'est pas vraiment notre "faute" mais l'entente est tout de même un cas particulier, puisque c'est une des rares infos du formulaires qui puisse être inconnu et changé. C'est bien pour ca qu'on a rajouté la case "Incompatible" différent de "Non déterminé. Concernant la recherche : disons que la possibilité de faire une recherche, incomplète soit elle, c'est mieux que de ne pas pouvoir faire de recherches du tout ?
> 
> 
> Je préfère ne pas en faire du tout, et tout voir, je pourrais manquer bêtement la perle rare  
> 
> 
> Ce n'était pas possible techniquement parlant. Une recherche ne peut se faire que dans un forum, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'il n'y a plus que trois forums, pour trois recherches avancée. Du coup on ne pouvait pas faire de moitié/moitié, c'était soit les anciennes centaines de sous rubriques, sous aucune rubrique mais une recherche.
> Parceque oui notre objectif ya un an, était de garder le forum tel qu'il était en rajoutant juste une recherche par dessus, mais sans rien changer à l'organisation. Impossible malheureusement


Ok, je ne m'y connais pas donc je proposais comme ca, au cas ou, mais ok, tant pis ^^

----------


## phacélie

merci KiLLY


> certaines rubriques d'urgence ont été plus ou moins supprimées, parce qu'elles ne caractérisaient pas spécialement d'ugences en fait, comme la rubrique "ils doivent changer de famille" ou finalement, on trouvait de nombreuses annonces qui n'étaient pas vraiment urgentes.
> quand une annonce parle date entrée en maison retraite, hospitalisation, maladie du maître... voire certains cas de déménagement, où trouve-telle sa place ? 
> 
> pour les inclassables, cette rubrique comportait surtout les chiens en refuge étrangers + les chiens en pension.
> ils sont donc maintenant découpés, et accessibles via la recherche en sélectionnant "refuge étranger" ou en "pension" (et ces deux critères définissent une urgence, donc ils apparaissent dans les urgences.)
> 
> ceux qui ne supportent plus le refuge sont effectivement censés être en "problèmes comportementaux" vu que cette rubrique visait à recevoir les chiens qui se mutilaient et autres dépressions mettant en danger l'animal, mais encore une fois dans l'ancienne rubrique on trouvait également tout et n'importe quoi.
> maintenant, plus d'erreur possible.
> eet le caractère "problème comportementaux" est pris en compte également comme une urgence par le système.
> ...

----------


## Anaïs

en fait il ne faut de toutes façons plus raisonner en "places".
plus aucune rubrique n'existe.
donc un animal qui est chez son proprio et qui cherche une solution, s'il n'y a pas de risque de mort, il ne ressort pas dans les urgences.

pour le "Depuis trop longtemps en refuge" non ce ne sera pas modifié, ce bout de phrase a justement été fait pour interpeler  :Embarrassment:

----------


## phacélie

​"donc un animal qui est chez son proprio et qui cherche une solution, s'il n'y a pas de risque de mort, il ne ressort pas dans les urgences."



: on risque un peu le chantage, là, pour les sans scrupule ...
ou de défavoriser ceux qui sont dans la vraie "mayrde" sans toutefois se résoudre à vouloir même envisager la mort de l'animal  




"pour le "Depuis trop longtemps en refuge" non ce ne sera pas modifié, ce bout de phrase a justement été fait pour interpeler "


bon, je suis de toute façons heureuse que cette option existe dorénavant, mais ça laisse un peu penser que ceux qui y sont depuis 1,2,3 ou 4 ans n'y sont pas encore depuis trop longtemps ( en fait c'est "depuis longtemps", mais ça revient au même )
 :: 

désolée pour la taille de la police, je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait, je n'arrive pas à modifier  ::

----------


## lilou 92

> Je ne vois pas en quoi l'ancienne version faisait fuir des gens parce que chacun y trouvait son compte, la PA comme les adoptants, la honnêtement je pense aussi que ce forum est fait pour les adoptants "de base" et encore, moi je m'y perds...
> 
> Certains disent que de toute facon, l'adoptant qui ne regardait pas les sections urgentes avant ne le feront pas non plus maintenant. C'est faux, au début je ne regardais pas la section urgente, et puis un jour, je me suis dit et pourquoi pas, bien sur je ne pourrais pas "assumer" tous les handicaps mais voila, je regarde quand même. 
> 
> Ensuite, pour avoir lu les echos de tous, c'est un dialogue de sourd que je constate: les asso disent "nos posts sont moins vu" et le staff dit "vos posts sont plus lisibles" et ca recommence encore et encore sans véritable possibilités de changement, amélioration ou qqch dans le genre.
> De toute facon Rescue restera comme ca je pense alors je vais attendre de voir comment ca se évolue puisque je zieute les autres parties du forum, je ne remet pas en doute vos motivations, mais je pense, et c'est mon simple avis, que ca doit encore et bien mieux améliorer...


Je pense qu'on est beaucoup a être entièrement satisfait de ce nouveau forum. Mais ici tu est dans le sujet "bureau des pleurs" alors évidement les statistiques sont pas en notre faveur.
C'est facile de dire que le dialogue est sourd quand soit même on ne fait pas d'effort pour essayer de voir les bon cotés des choses, au lieu de vouloir revenir en arrière, exposez peut être les changements que vous voudriez voir apparaitre dans les suggestions.

Par contre je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. N'importe quel adoptant est prêt a adopter je pense dans la partie urgente. Souvent quand tu recherche un chien avec des critères précis, la situation d'urgence ou non te dérange pas, tant que les critères entente, age, caractère sont respectés. Cependant, avant, la section urgence faut le dire c'était le foutoir. T'avais un post de 50 page avec une nouvelle info toute les 10 pages, parfois t'avais un message "urgent il faut sortir MEDOR" mais aucune info dessus. Ba oui je peut comprendre que ca décourage les nouveaux. Du coup quand tu cherchais un chien male de grande taille tu tembêtais pas a regarder toute les annonces dans la partie urgence. T(allais direct dans les adoptions. Aujourd'hui les urgences ont la chance de non seulement rester des urgences mais aussi d'être a la fois vu pour des adoptions classique.

----------


## Anaïs

phacélie, du chantage il y en avait déjà et il y en aura toujours ... quand tu vois que même parfois certaines assos ont monté des faux SOS d'euthanasie ...  :: 

mais heureusement la majorité des utilisateurs font preuve de bon sens quand même.

----------


## phacélie

ceci-dit,  je ne crois pas que les personnes faisant partie d' associations ou du monde la PA soient nécessairement plus intègres/fiables que les autres, on pourrait croire que, espérer que ... et bien non, l'humanité est la même partout.

sur ce, bon dimanche à tous, et aujourd'hui c'est "permis" : bonne ventrée :: /dégustation ::  de chocolat, si vous avez la chance d'en avoir sous la main !  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors pour le post des deux minettes qui sont effectivement chez leur proprio elles ne sont pas dans les urgences alors qu elles sont seules depuis le mois d octobre dans un appart insalubre au milieu des ordures des mouches et j en passe.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Comment faire pour qu elles apparaissent dans les urgences sachant que le service d hygiene va passer ?
Merci

----------


## lili-vanille

"risque de mort" !

----------


## Anaïs

bah vu leur situation elles peuvent être "maltraitées" aussi ...  ::

----------


## May-May

Bonjour,

Une tite question... Le message automatique est envoyé un mois après le dernier message du post, ou après le dernier message de l'auteur du post ?

----------


## Edenya

D'avis partagé pour ce nouveau forum. Oui la nouvelle version peut aider à l'adoption, qui n'étaient pas assez nombreuses sur le forum, avec la recherche par critère. Oui il peut aussi aider au sauvetage car comme j'ai vu il y a peu, une personne venue pour adopter peut choisir de faire FA, en rapprochant les deux.

Mais déçue également, car en temps que membre de la PA, là où on faisait les différentes pages des catégories des urgences et cie, là il faut opter pour la recherche et avec tous les critères, c'est bien plus long, surtout si plusieurs fois par jour et on peut s'y perdre, alors qu'avant, même si c'était le bazar dans les rubriques, on savait où on en était plus facilement. Selon les critères, on peut se retrouver avec les mêmes résultats sur plusieurs recherches, à moins de vraiment sélectionner, et donc d'y consacrer plus de temps. Quand il y a des sujets pour plusieurs chats (ou chiens) ensemble (à sauver ou adopter), les critères ages, races et autres ne peuvent figurer que dans la recherche avancée, vu que différent d'un animal à l'autre, et donc, ils seront moins exposés?
Et aussi la personne qui postera pour sauver un animal sans avoir l'habitude et ne remplira pas bien les cases de sélection pourra voir son message reléguer je ne sais où car il ne sera pas trouvé avec la recherche. Ce qui demandera du travail à l'équipe du forum pour bien gérer tout ça. et aux habitués qui mettront d'eux même bien leurs sujets à jour pour s'adapter.

Enfin pas mal de raisons qui font que je suis plus contre que pour, pour le moment, car oui on s'y habituera, mais pour la PA, ça prendra bien plus de temps qu'avant (et vu le temps déjà que certains y consacrent...), alors que séparer Morts Programmés, Urgences (sauvetages) et adoptions déjà en trois catégories, aurait déjà été plus clair, tout en leur laissant leur proximité actuelle, qui aurait permis à chacun de voir tous les concernés de chaque rubrique, en étant libre ensuite d'y faire les recherches par critère. 

Enfin je comprend que vous ayez voulu cette mise à jour, qui a des bons cotés, mais il faut prendre en considération les différents adeptes du forum, en sachant que si ceux qui gèrent les sauvetages et y participent sont perdus et ne se sentent pas écouté (et pas juste leur dire maintenant c'est ça, tu vas lire la faq et tu t'adaptes), ils peuvent finir par s'en aller comme d'autres avant et si il n'y a plus personne, déjà que pas bien nombreux, le forum aura perdu sa fonction première, alors que comme il est dit, des moyens pour adopter, que ce soit sites, forums ou autres, ça ne manque pas, mais ce forum est le seul gros qui fait reuni ceux du sauvetage. Mais aussi que si des personnes comme des habitués sont perdus, ne faut-il pas penser qu'il en sera de même pour visiteurs occasionnels qui peuvent également avoir du mal à s'y retrouver?
Mais un tri aiderai aussi bien car selon le nouveau système, je trouve que certains n'ont plus leur place dans les urgences, vu qu'ils ne sont ni blessés/maltraités, ni à la rue ou en passe en l'être. 

Et concernant les adoptions avec cette nouvelle méthode c'est bien de prendre ça en compte car c'est aussi important, car qui dit pas d'adoptions, dit moins de place disponibles en FA, déjà qu'il n'y en a pas assez. Mais des améliorations peuvent encore être faites, et pas qu'en modifiant le forum, et si il devait y avoir un sondage, ça serait plutôt là dessus, car des adoptants, il y en a qui viennent, mais il pourrait y en avoir plus.

Désolée si mon message est un peu mélangé, et j'espère qu'on finira par tous trouver notre satisfaction dans cette nouvelle version. 

et petite question, tant que j'y suis, quelque soit le département ou la région, certaines font des adoptions partout en France et d'autres non. Est ce que ça peut être dans les critères de sélections?

----------


## Anaïs

> alors que séparer Morts Programmés, Urgences (sauvetages) et adoptions déjà en trois catégories, aurait déjà été plus clair,


il y a cette séparation  :: 

*May-May* => c'est le dernier message tout court qui compte.

----------


## May-May

Merci Killy  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

> *May-May* => c'est le dernier message tout court qui compte.


C'est bon à savoir, il ne faut donc plus demander de nouvelles, ......

----------


## lilou 92

> Quand il y a des sujets pour plusieurs chats (ou chiens) ensemble (à sauver ou adopter), les critères ages, races et autres ne peuvent figurer que dans la recherche avancée, vu que différent d'un animal à l'autre, et donc, ils seront moins exposés?


Je suis d'accord que ca c'est un peu embêtant. Ne pourrais ton pas mettre plusieurs formulaire dans une même annonce ? Ou trouver quelque chose pour les annonces mixte ?
(Mais quand on y réfléchi bien avant aussi cétait un peu chiant ce genre d'annonce, car quand il y avait un chien, deux lapin et dix chats a l'adoption on mettait l'annonce dans "chat" et personne ne voyait le reste.)


Par contre Rescue comprenant plus de 1.000.000 de message, je pense que rester sur les annonces foutoir d'avant était juste impossible, même pour les sauvetage, on ne survolait que le dixième. Je pense qu'on peut dire merci a l'équipe d'avoir penser a améliorer tout ca.

----------


## Puggi

> Je pense qu'on est beaucoup a être entièrement satisfait de ce nouveau forum. Mais ici tu est dans le sujet "bureau des pleurs" alors évidement les statistiques sont pas en notre faveur.
> C'est facile de dire que le dialogue est sourd quand soit même on ne fait pas d'effort pour essayer de voir les bon cotés des choses, au lieu de vouloir revenir en arrière, exposez peut être les changements que vous voudriez voir apparaitre dans les suggestions.
> 
> Par contre je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. N'importe quel adoptant est prêt a adopter je pense dans la partie urgente. Souvent quand tu recherche un chien avec des critères précis, la situation d'urgence ou non te dérange pas, tant que les critères entente, age, caractère sont respectés. Cependant, avant, la section urgence faut le dire c'était le foutoir. T'avais un post de 50 page avec une nouvelle info toute les 10 pages, parfois t'avais un message "urgent il faut sortir MEDOR" mais aucune info dessus. Ba oui je peut comprendre que ca décourage les nouveaux. Du coup quand tu cherchais un chien male de grande taille tu tembêtais pas a regarder toute les annonces dans la partie urgence. T(allais direct dans les adoptions. Aujourd'hui les urgences ont la chance de non seulement rester des urgences mais aussi d'être a la fois vu pour des adoptions classique.


Heu, ou tu as lu de travers ou je me suis très mal exprimée et pourtant j'ai pas l'impression...

1er point: "c'est facile de dire que le dialogue est sourd" je ne pense pas avoir dit ca contre le staff ou contre la PA, je n'ai fait qu'un constat, un coté dit non, l'autre dit oui et ca recommence, je disais justement que je trouvais ca dommage car il n'y a pas vraiment de VRAIES discussions, chacun campe sur ses positions. 

2ème point: HEIN?! Non mais c'est pas moi qui ait dit que les adoptants n'allaient pas dans cette partie! J'ai dis moi je n'y allait pas au début mais maintenant si et que donc tous adoptants potentiels pourraient très bien y aller. Et puis si avant dans la partie urgence il y avait 50 pages pour finalement pas des masses d'infos, le nouveau rescue ne changera rien a ca...

----------


## Edenya

> il y a cette séparation


Peut être pas été très clair car dans la partie les urgences, si on sélectionne les urgences, déjà le résultat n'est pas le même. Et ensuite, je voulais surtout dire, que maintenant dans cette partie là, c'est pèle mêle tout ce qui y avait dans les différentes parties avant, cad malades vieux et cie, et que la plupart d'entre eux ne sont pas en urgence, mais en difficulté d'adoption, un peu comme les sauvages, et avec la nouvelle version, ça ne serait pas mieux qu'ils aient "sauvetage" dans le titre tout en étant dans la catégorie adoption?

Ps, ce serait bien aussi d'avoir une réponse à mes autres questions, merci

----------


## Anaïs

ben disons que ce qu'on trouve pêle-mêle dans Urgences si on veut pas se servir de l'affinage, c'est de toutes façons ce qui est considéré comme urgent, à part les vieux animaux on peut pas dire que les autres critères fassent d'eux des animaux en simple difficulté d'adoption.
donc maintenant est-ce bien utile de rajouter "Sauvetage" à chaque fin de post de vieil animal, je suis pas certaine.

pour le reste des autres questions j'ai survolé mais tu attends une réponse à ça par exemple ?




> Mais aussi que si des personnes comme des habitués sont perdus, ne  faut-il pas penser qu'il en sera de même pour visiteurs occasionnels qui  peuvent également avoir du mal à s'y retrouver?


je vais déjà répondre à celle là du coup.
je pense pas qu'il faille penser de même non, les habitués sont surtout paumés pour des question d'habitudes (c'est justement pour ça qu'on les appelle des habitués  :: ) et on a reçu des témoignages "d'occasionnels" qui admettent être moins découragés avec ce nouveau système.

pour le reste des questions j'ai pas le temps là ce matin mais je verrais si je trouve un moment dans la journée et si y'a encore des questions auxquelles on aurait pas déjà répondu x pages précédentes.

----------


## etosky

SERAIT  il possible  de rajouter   dans la liste  des races de chiens  " ratier " , je ne l'ai  pas  trouvé  pour poster  mon annonce 
merci

----------


## Chenille

Lorsque l'on regarde tous ses messages ou ceux d'un autre membre les heures sont tjs en gris foncé sur noir  :: 
Pour faire "marquer le forum comme lu" (dans chaque forum pas sur la page d'accueil), il y aurait un système possible pour ne pas avoir à faire outils avant et pouvoir le faire en un seul clic ?

----------


## Anaïs

pour marquer comme lu les forums => double clic sur la bulle du forum en question.

----------


## Chenille

Oui je savais mais merci de répondre  :Stick Out Tongue:  Quand on est déjà dans le forum pour ne pas avoir non plus à repasser par la page d'accueil

----------


## Anaïs

non, pas d'autres option dans ce cas que celle via outils.

----------


## Chenille

Ouki ! Mais si jamais il y a possibilité lors d'une prochaine maj ce serait pratique ^^

----------


## MARATHONMAN

44 pages à lire alors je préfère poser ma question
Je ne vois pas mes messages envoyés depuis septembre
Donc difficile de "suivre le fil" d'une conversation
merci de votre aide
Alors que dans bôite de réception c'est ok

----------


## P'tite souris

c'est à dire ? 

Tu ne reçoit pas les notifications quand un nouveau message est posté sur un sujet que tu as choisi de suivre ?

----------


## Chenille

::

----------


## Algo

Si cela concerne les MP, je vous invite à lire ceci http://www.rescue-forum.com/faq.php?...e_historiquemp

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> c'est à dire ? 
> 
> Tu ne reçoit pas les notifications quand un nouveau message est posté sur un sujet que tu as choisi de suivre ?


Non par exemple j'envoie un message en MP
la personne me répond et je ne vois pas le message initial que j'ai posté
Je vais lire le lien donné par Algo 
merci

----------


## babe78

je comprends marathonman, j'ai le même soucis, en fait on ne visualise plus l historique d'une conversation par mp, on voit juste le dernier message

j'ai également un autre soucis, le menu déroulant outil du sujet ne s'ouvre pas

----------


## Calymone

Hé bien pour le coup, je comprends parfaitement ce que tu veux dire Flokelo, et j'adhère complètement !! Notamment ses passages là :

"Avec le système actuel, on peut peut être plus facilement les trouver encore faut-il qu'on les cherche, là est la différence entre l'ancien système.
L'ancien système poussait à la curiosité d'aller voir ce qu'il y avait dans les rubriques, cela attirait l'oeil et donnait envie d'aller consulter quand bien même, on ne cherchait pas un chat malade ou un vieux chat."


"
L'ancien système incitait à la curiosité d'aller voir et de répondre si tel ou tel animal nous touchait et ce, même si, on n'était pas dans l'optique de prendre un animal.

La démarche pour moi est radicalement différente et de ce fait, non je n'utiliserai pas les filtres car je ne cherche pas un vieux chat à adopter ni un chat malade près de chez moi.
Avec l'ancien système, j'aurai surement pu craquer de nouveau en me baladant sur un chat mais maintenant, faire une recherche expressément sur un chat dans une situation particulière : Non car je ne recherche pas d'animal."


C'est EXACTEMENT ce que je veux faire comprendre dès le début ...
Et c'est exactement ce pour quoi je ne viens pratiquement plus sur Rescue, sauf pour lire les SOS de fourrière que je connais déjà, avec les nouveaux post toutes les semaines, et suivre les posts que je suivais avant la nouvelle version.

Vous me direz "qu'est ce qu'on s'en balance, que Calymone vienne plus", et je suis d'accord, je ne suis "que" moi, avec les moyens d'actions que j'ai etc...

Mais je suis aussi la représentante d'une des seules asso spécialisée dans la prise en charge de chat lourdement handicapés ou malades (sans prétention, je ne suis pas là pour ça, c'est juste pour me justifier), et aujourd'hui, depuis le nouveau système, si on ne m'envoie pas le lien d'un animal handicapé, malade ou gravement blessé, ici sur Rescue, je ne vais plus spontanément faire la recherche, car comme l'a si bien dit Flokelo : "
L'ancien système incitait à la curiosité d'aller voir et de répondre si tel ou tel animal nous touchait et ce, même si, on n'était pas dans l'optique de prendre un animal."

Au jour d'aujourd'hui, vous aurez bô dire ce que vous voulez, le système n'est pas complet, quand on fait une recherche, tout les sujets concernés ne ressortent pas, les gens ne remplissent pas bien ou pas du tout les formulaires, et sur plusieurs recherches que j'ai faites "pour essayer" au début, sont passées à côté de certaines annonces importantes ...

Alors, oui, Calymone qui ne poste plus sur Rescue, c'est sans doute pas une grosse perte pour vos statistiques et vous, mais je représente aussi une grande partie des protectrices qui ne viennent plus, ne postent plus (du moins plus autant), et ne font pas les recherches soit disant "rapides".

Aujourd'hui, les adoptants potentiels (désolée, je n'ai pas eu plus d'adoptions à l'asso depuis le nouveau Rescue qu'avant mais bon ..) sont privilégiés, et les protecteurs,sont mis à l'écart, involontairement, d'accord, mais c'est le cas malgré tout ...

----------


## cassie60

je le meme probleme outil du sujet ne s'ouvre pas

----------


## P'tite souris

Je réponds juste à ça 




> Au jour d'aujourd'hui, vous aurez bô dire ce que vous voulez, le système  n'est pas complet, quand on fait une recherche, tout les sujets  concernés ne ressortent pas, *les gens ne remplissent pas bien ou pas du  tout les formulaires*, et sur plusieurs recherches que j'ai faites "pour  essayer" au début, sont passées à côté de certaines annonces importantes  ...


C'est du ressort de chacun, ce point là. 

Comme avant, une annonce efficace est une annonce où, il y a toutes les infos. 

Quand au reste, je vous invite à répondre aux sondages et à soumettre des suggestions d'amélioration  ::

----------


## Calymone

Pas de soucis, merci pour la réponse ...

C'est bien ça, le problème, je ne dit pas que c'est de votre faute, mais bon, le chat ou le chien en danger de mort, n'y est pour rien si son "représentant" ne sait pas remplir un formulaire ... Et pourtant, son sujet passera inaperçu parce que sa fiche ne sera pas correctement remplie, et que du coup, il ne ressortira pas dans les recherches avancées ... :S

Pour ce qui est du sondage, c'est déjà fait depuis les premières minutes ou ca a été lancé ...
Quand aux suggestions, je suggère que tout re-devienne comme avant  ::

----------


## Anaïs

bon je vais tenter de répondre à plusieurs points.

déjà, vous informer que techniquement, il n'était absolument pas possible de garder les rubriques, on a pas eu le choix.
impossible de mettre en place un système de recherche qui puisse se balader dans toutes les rubriques distinctes, déjà que de mettre en place une recherche du genre sur un forum n'a pas été simple, ce système est fait maison, il n'existe a priori nulle part ailleurs.
nous avons même songé pour contrer cette difficulté de base à changer radicalement les adoptions et passer sur une version site et non plus forum, ce qui n'a pas été fait pour évidemment conserver le concept de RESCUE.

maintenant, ce que vous voyez dans les rubriques Chiens et Chats : "Morts programmées" "Les urgences" "Toutes les annonces" ne sont pas des rubriques, mais uniquement des liens qui créent une recherche en fonction quand vous cliquez dessus, et qui vous mènent à celle-ci.
Nous pourrions effectivement étendre cette fonction s'il fallait recréer plusieurs illusions de rubriques, car ce point me dérangeait moi-même notamment par le fait qu'effectivement je pense que la visibilité de "vieux" "malades" et autres sur l'accueil directement attisait la curiosité.
Actuellement il en est ainsi car tout ce travail prend du temps, et nous n'avons qu'une seule personne qui s'occupe de la technique (Algo) et il travaille en dehors de RESCUE à temps plein et il n'est pas forcément évident pour nous de réussir à gérer le forum et nos vies professionnelles respectives à la fois.
Nous essayons de faire au mieux, évidemment si RESCUE était notre activité principale les choses seraient bien plus simples et efficaces  :: 

pour le reste avec les personnes qui remplissent éventuellement mal les formulaires et tronquent la recherche, j'ai juste envie de dire que ça ce n'est pas bien différent avec avant, quand les gens se plantaient tout simplement de rubrique et mettaient par exemple une urgence euthanasie dans les adoptions classique ou autre ... il n'y a pas grand chose à y faire, mis à part informer la modération si vous tombez sur des incohérences.

----------


## Anaïs

ah et concernant le fait qu'on fasse fuir les protecteurs etc ... je ne sais vraiment pas sur quels types d'arguments vous vous basez pour ça.
dans ma logique, avoir plein de protecteurs c'est bien, mais il faut aussi bon nombre d'adoptants et de familles d'accueil derrière, sinon ça ne sert pas à grand chose .. 

après je ne vois pas trop ce qui empêche de continuer les sauvetages comme avant, on avait quand même déterminé que finalement une annonce d'un vieux chat par exemple avait plus de chance d'être vues maintenant que avant avec le nouveau système.
ce n'est pas censé du tout pénaliser, au contraire.
quelqu'un qui n'avait pas envie d'aller dans la rubrique Vieux, peut maintenant quand même tomber sur une de ces annonces, s'il clique sur le lien menant aux urgences.
cela à décuplé les chances.

RESCUE n'a pas vocation d'être un simple site d'adoption, sinon effectivement on avait plus simple à faire que tout ce travail là, on supprimait la partie forum et on se contentait d'un site.

----------


## Algo

Bon KiLLY a répondu en gros, mais effectivement une des prochaines grandes améliorations de rescue sera axée sur son style, et la mise en valeur des liens dont vous avez besoin. Cela va du lien "Classer l'annonce", à la rubrique "Chats errants", au bouton "Partager". On va essayer de réorganiser tout ça pour que chacun y trouve son compte.
On en reparlera à l'issue du sondage qui est en cours en ce moment, on fera un "récapitulatif" et on vous dira ce qu'on prévoit, pour le genre de problèmes que vous citez.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Si cela concerne les MP, je vous invite à lire ceci http://www.rescue-forum.com/faq.php?...e_historiquemp


Merci c'est ok maintenant

Babe 78 fais le et le problème sera résolu

----------


## Numaaa

Je rejoins un peu ce qui a été dis au sujet des rubriques, sans adhérer complétement:

Outre le coté protecteur, effectivement, quand je prends un chat en charge, en général, je ne l'ai pas cherché, au contraire, je suis tombé dessus par hasard...

Mais en se placant aussi du coté des adoptions (et je l'ai noté dans le sondage):
Quand nous avions des rubriques, les adoptants potentiels pouvaient ouvrir les rubriques, "flaner" etc.
Maintenant quand une personne ouvre la "rubrique" "Toutes les annonces" elle voit seulement les annonces qui ont été remontée dans l'heure tellement elles sont nombreuses...

Du coup, un chat mis a l'adoption perd énormément en visibilité je trouve.
On ouvre la rubrique, et on voit donc toutes les urgences, et les chats dont le sujet a été remonté très très récement, or, ils ne collent pas forcément a ce que la personne veut voir...

En gros, avant on ouvrait la rubrique "Male adulte" et on voyait les annonces d'une vingtaines de chats, les plus récente ayant qq minutes, les plus anciennes parfois quelques semaine, et ca sur une page... Pendant ces qq jours ou semaines, le chat restait visible en 1ère page...

Aujourd'hui, un chat mis a l'adoption, a une visibilité en première page de quelques minutes, au mieux quelques heures... Son nom, sa couleur, sa description rapide n'ont pas le temps d'interpeller quelqu'un qui se promène sur le forum sans avoir nécessairement une recherche précise...
Et pour ma part, si je devais adopter un deuxième chien par exemple, je n'aurais pas d'idée de race ou d'âge, mais j'aurais envie de parcourir une partie de forum, ou je puisse "rencontrer" plein de petits chiens, pour craquer sur l'un d'entre eux...

(La je parle des adoptions, dans la mesure ou étant full, c'est un peu ce qui me préoccupe le plus, et je trouve qu'on y perd
+ Mais je ne suis pas pour un retour a 100%, le système de recherche est plutot pas mal, et permet aux gens qui ont un souhait précis de trouver leur bonheur)

Bref, j'espère avoir été claire
= Principal soucis de la suppression des rubriques : *Visibilité (à moyen terme) des annonces d'adoption*

----------


## Algo

Bonjour,

C'est dur de parler de visibilité quand pas grand monde voit la même chose, vu que pas grand monde ne fait les mêmes recherches.
Par ailleurs, ca a plus ou moins toujours été le cas : 10 animaux en première page = tous les autres non visibles, mais ça on y peut pas grand chose. En se rendant dans Chiens Mâles avant, c'était déjà le cas... Et si les sujets restaient plus longtemps en haut avant, ca veut dire que d'autant plus de sujets restaient invisibles également.

Quoiqu'il en soit il y a une part de vrai concernant la navigation, et nous allons prochainement en toucher un mot dans un sujet  :: 

Merci,
Bonne journée.

----------


## Numaaa

Quand tu dis que personne ne voit la même chose, je pense que beaucoup ouvrent la rubrique "Toutes les annonces" et dans ce cas la, on voit les sujet remontés dans 1/2heure.

Cela dit, au sujet de la visibilité, avant, si on voulait suivre ses annonces de près etc, on devait tenter de les remonter au bout d'une grosse semaine voire plus, et l'annonce se trouvait en général aux alentours de la 2nde page... On jouait tous le jeu, on ne remonte pas une annonce toutes les 5 minutes, ca permet sur une semaine par exemple de laisser passer en haut pas mal d'animaux...

Aujourd'hui, même avec le meilleur suivi des annonces possible, en actualisant, ajoutant des photos etc sans abuser, l'annonce, au bout d'une journée est page 5... Soit totalement invisible...

Bref, avant on avait 10 animaux en première page, multiplié par le nombre de 1ère page par rubrique...
Ce n'est bien sur que mon point de vue  :: 

Et je me doute que c'est pas évident d'optimiser un max un forum de cette taille  :Smile:

----------


## Anaïs

oui mais tu avais un chien qui restait en première page d'une rubrique peut-être beaucoup moins vue que celle actuelle par exemple ce qui fait qu'elle gagne en visibilité quand même au final si 100 personnes ont le temps de la voir en l'espace de 5min plutôt que 10 en l'espace de 3 jours, on peut retourner le problème à l'envers.

----------


## SarahC

Je rejoins les dernières interventions. 
Depuis le nouveau système je ne "flâne" plus sur les rubriques disparues en faisant une recherche, et ne suit plus que les sujets que je poste, et les SOS fourrière. Le reste, c'est le hasard, mais mes interventions, coups de pouces ponctuels, etc, se sont largement limitées depuis, parce qu'avant les titres me tapaient à l'oeil, selon les rubriques, et j'essayais aussi de remonter des sujets graves et urgents, qui parfois tombaient aux oubliettes, en répondant; mais là du coup, je survole la page 1, et terminé, car la recherche par critères n'est pas assez intuitive. Pour les adoptions, ça doit sûrement être plus facile, mais un mix des deux systèmes serait mieux. Comment, je n'en sais rien. Je ne suis pas le "technique" du lot. 
Rien à voir, le système de suppression des MP pour les gens qui sont peu recommandés ou qui sont hardcore entre eux, ça, je crois que ça n'existe plus. Le "feu" déconseillé par Rescue", ne pouvait pas aller, mais la suppression de MP mettait quand même la puce à l'oreille, et permettait de se renseigner sur "est-ce un souci ponctuel, de conflit, ou autre?" ou "est-ce car cette personne n'est pas un "ami" des animaux""? 
On a du mal à se repérer, et je ne sais pas ce qui permettrait, surtout à des nouveaux encore naïfs sur les gentils protecteurs dont un paquet est complétement taré, de se repérer, ou d'être mis en garde...
Une "brève", de temps en temps, ou je n'en sais rien?
Mais en gros, une petite piqure de rappel, ou un truc selon tel ou tel thème ferait gagner du temps aux "nouveaux", que ce soit sur le suivi, etc, et le "Bisounours Land" n'existe pas.... Il y a des des assocs de m****, des particuliers, etc, et il faut toujours faire gaffe. Le souci est que bien souvent, le caractère ne suffit pas, et l'expérience se fait... En faisant des bêtises ou en étant confronté à ... Je pense que les post-it concernant ces points-là ne sont jamais lus... 
Ah, peut-être envoyer un truc à tout le monde, en une fois? Ou au moment de l'inscription?? 
Je ne sais pas trop.... Je lance la réflexion....

----------


## Anaïs

oui enfin ok y'a des gens pourris partout mais c'est quand même loin d'être la majorité du forum et on va peut-être pas commencer à lancer des avertissements qui font plus peur qu'autre chose comme si on était blindés de fous.
après c'est juste du bon sens, malheureusement si on a pas de bon sens à la base, je suis pas sûre que l'équipe de RESCUE puisse y faire grand chose ...  ::

----------


## Algo

Pour ce qui est d'essayer de "mixer" ancien et nouveau système, c'est ce qu'on prévoit dans un futur à moyen terme. Enfin, il s'agit principalement de rajouter des liens vers certaines recherches pour donner l'illusion des anciennes catégories, et faciliter la navigation parmi différents critères.

----------


## Calymone

Pour rebondir sur ce que dit Numaaa, je pense que ce système enlève des chances à certains animaux à l'adoption.

Les gens entrent des critères bien précis et du coup, tombent sur des "profils" qu'ils ont choisis, avant, ils pouvaient parcourir une rubrique, d'adoption ou pas, peu importe, et tomber sur un chien ou un chat complètement différent de ce qu'ils recherchaient et ... le coup de foudre.

Un titre qui interpèlle, une race particulière à laquelle "on aurait pas penser" ...

Aujourd'hui, c'est pas possible, du moins, le forum tout entier incite à faire cette recherche rapide ...

----------


## Anaïs

ben si c'est possible.
c'est pas si différent d'avant, avant on se rendait dans une rubrique "petit chien", on peut toujours rechercher par "petit chien" et on en ressort le même contenu.

et ceux qui cherchaient des races bien précises avant le faisaient déjà via les outils de recherche par mots clés.

et encore une fois, quelqu'un qui clique sur "les urgences uniquement" ou "toutes les annonces" sans utiliser de filtres à de ce fait bien plus de chances de voir des annonces qu'il n'aurait pas vu avant parce qu'il ne se serait pas promené dans 50 rubriques différentes.
sans compter les recherches par département uniquement qui grandissent encore plus la chance d'être vue pour chaque annonce.
et je passe x autres exemples.

mathématiquement parlant, les annonces ont plus de chances d'être vues qu'avant.
ce n'est pas mon avis personnel, c'est juste la réalité de ce système.

----------


## Algo

> c'est pas si différent d'avant, avant on se rendait dans une rubrique "petit chien", on peut toujours rechercher par "petit chien" et on en ressort le même contenu.


Oui mais il est possible que les gens ne le fasse plus parce que c'est devenu trop long/compliqué de faire une recherche, plutôt que de cliquer sur "Petit Chien". Et concernant ce point, je (re)dirais aux membres que c'est ce sur quoi nous allons travailler pour dans un avenir proche, pour concilier la facilité de navigation de l'ancien système et la pertinence des résultats du nouveau système. 

Cela n'enlève rien au reste du post de KiLLY : Avec le nouveau système, il y a tout de même plus de chances de tomber sur chaque annonce qu'avec l'ancien.

----------


## Anaïs

oui enfin on pourra pas remettre "petit chien" et assimilés, le but c'est pas non plus de redevenir tout à fait comme avant, qui était quand même assez fouilli dans son genre.

revoir quelques liens pour les principales urgences types "Handicapés" ou "Vieux" pour attiser la curiosité oui, remettre tous les liens non, le système de recherche est quand même simple d'utilisation pour les cas plus précis et n'est pas là pour décorer.
il s'agit juste de nouvelles habitudes à prendre pour les anciens.
et visiblement les nouveaux inscrits qui n'ont pas connu l'ancien système ne rencontrent pas particulièrement de difficultés selon sondage.

----------


## Algo

> revoir quelques liens pour les principales urgences types "Handicapés" ou "Vieux" pour attiser la curiosité oui, remettre tous les liens non


Je suis d'accord, je pense principalement aux situations et aux risques de mort qui sont le "coeur" de RESCUE

----------


## Calymone

Non justement, je ne suis pas d'accord, avec le système de recherche, les gens peuvent mettre l'âge, la race, donc c'est carrément plus précis, alors que si je reprend ton exemple, les gens allaient dans "petits chiens", c'est vague comme critère, là tu avais TOUT les petits chiens (bon après tu choisissais mâle femelle ou chiots).

Donc ca laissait libre court à l'imagination ...

Là, si les gens cherchent un petit chien de 2 ans, bah ca sortira les petits chiens de 2 ans, pas ceux de 3 ans ou 4 pour lesquels ils auraient pu craquer ...

----------


## Algo

> ...


Donc si dans l'ancien système on avait rajouté des sous catégories "Chiens de 1 an" "Chiens de 2 ans" etc le problème aurait été le même n'est ce pas ? Les utilisateurs se seraient baladés dans les rubriques sans jamais voir autre chose que ce qu'ils ont demandés à voir ? 

Tout ça pour dire que rien n'a changé avec le nouveau système à ce niveau là : Avant les gens allaient dans dans Petits chiens, ils avaient tous les petits chiens, ceux de 1 an comme ceux de 10 ans. Aujourd'hui les gens vont dans petits chiens ils ont toujours tous les petits chiens, ceux de 1 an comme ceux de 10 ans.

C'est contre la possibilité de faire une recherche que vous protestez alors ? Parceque si on avait garder exactement le même système qu'avant, en rajoutant juste un formulaire de recherche avancée, le problème que vous citez aurait été le même.
Et là par contre, le fait de pouvoir faire une recherche exacte apporte bien plus de bien qu'il n'enlève de charme, c'est incontestable.

Et quand KiLLY dit que le nouveau système est meilleur, il faut bien comprendre : Avant on allait dans Petits Chiens, on voyait les Petits Chiens, mais on ne voyait pas les Petits Chiens en mort programmée par exemple. Alors que c'est un petit chien... Aujourd'hui en allant dans petits chiens, on voit aussi les chiens en mort programmée, et donc des annonces ont gagné en visibilité. Et cela vaut pour tous les critères/anciennes rubriques.

La seule chose qui est discutable, c'est la mesure dans laquelle le forum invite à naviguer parmi des critères larges et non pas précis. Et c'est ce sur quoi nous voulons évoluer désormais.

----------


## Anaïs

bon je vais expliquer plus précisemment, parce que si, il ne s'agit pas d'avis personnel ou de supposition mais de faits concrets :

prenons pour exemple une annonce d'un petit chien de 2 ans dans les anciennes adoptions classiques.
pour la voir, il n'y avait qu'une option : se rendre dans la rubrique "petit chien" aller dans "mâle" et la voir dans la liste de x annonces.

maintenant pour la même annonce d'un petit chien, je peux tomber dessus en cherchant "petit chien", je peux également tomber dessus en cherchant juste les animaux de mon département, je peux tomber dessus en mettant un âge et un département, je peux tomber dessus en mettant une race, bref, je peux tomber dessus de x manières différentes qui font qu'il est bien plus évident maintenant pour une annonce d'être lue même avec recherche.

pour les gens qui ont des recherches très précises, ma foi ils n'avaient souvent pas le courage de parcourir les rubriques tout simplement et beaucoup se plaignaient de ça dans cette catégorie de personnes.
nous n'avons fait que leur rajouter un bonus, tout en permettant en plus aux annonces d'être plus consultées par les autres catégories de personnes.

de plus, avant quand je cherchais un petit chien mâle, j'avais le réflexe d'aller dans les adoptions classiques et je ratais les urgences, ce n'est plus le cas vu qu'en cherchant "petit chien" je tombe sur les adoption classiques ET les urgences.
ce qui est quand même très important.

maintenant rien n'empêche de flaner, pas moins qu'avant.
on peut juste flaner de manière plus précise si on a envie.
mais concrètement, qu'est-ce qu'on gagnait vraiment dans le flanage quand il s'agissait de flaner entre 50 rubriques comprenant 10 pages chacune, ou maintenant une seule et même rubrique comprenant bien plus de pages certes, mais où de très légers tris peuvent être effectués, permettant le même résultat qu'avant ?
est-ce vraiment pénalisant pour ceux qui ont envie de se promener ? je ne pense pas.

----------


## momo

Comment fait on pour suivre un post SVP?
Je n y arrive plus!!!
Merci.

----------


## Algo

> Comment fait on pour suivre un post SVP?
> Je n y arrive plus!!!
> Merci.


Bonjour,
Lisez ceci http://www.rescue-forum.com/faq.php?...entsuivreforum
Bonne journée

----------


## SarahC

La police d'affichage est devenue toute petite... Mais je suppose que vous savez.
Dans le doute, je le signale.

----------


## Anaïs

tu n'aurais pas fait un CTRL + ou CTRL - (ou molette) plutôt ?
parce qu'on a rien touché de ce côté là et ici tout va bien  :Smile:

----------


## Algo

> La police d'affichage est devenue toute petite... Mais je suppose que vous savez.
> Dans le doute, je le signale.


Pas de problèmes ici, rien n'a changé (depuis plusieurs mois du moins).
Vous êtes sur que c'est pas vous qui avez dézoomé avec votre navigateur ? (ctrl + molette, ou dans les options d'affichage du navigateur sans doute)

----------


## SarahC

Du tout, j'ai ça depuis que j'ai allumé mon ordi chez moi, et en le déconnectant hier, c'était normal.
Et ça ne me fait cela que pour Rescue, pas pour toute autre page. 
Bon, pas grave, en attendant je vais utiliser mes "+" pour agrandir le texte via Mozilla.
Pensais que cela aurait pu avoir un lien avec (je crois) une maintenance dont on m'a parlé cet AM.
Enfin je ne sais pas si la personne a vu cela au moment où il y aurait eu un petit bug ou s'il y en a eu une.
Bizarre, mais bon, gérable autrement.... Merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## SarahC

Désolée....

Autre souci, depuis ce jour:

"Recherche" --> "Dans les forums" ou autre ne marche plus de mon côté.

Ca ne me donne plus de sous-rubriques et me renvoie à la page "générale" de Rescue....  ::

----------


## Calymone

Si en fait, j'ai trouvé d'ou ca venait, quand tu clique sur "Recherche", ca te charge une page, et en tout petit et tout à gauche de ton écran (en dessous de forum, blog etc...) tu a "options de recherche" qui apparait.

Tu cliques dessus, et là tu retrouve "dans les forums" ou "une annonce d'adoption"  :: 

je dois pas être très claire là .. je pense qu'il n'y a que moi qui me comprendra XD

----------


## Anaïs

ah ben justement on est en train de réparer, on vient de capter ça  ::

----------


## Algo

> "Recherche" --> "Dans les forums" ou autre ne marche plus de mon côté.


Voilà  :Embarrassment: 

(pour le problème de taille de police essayez de vider le cache tout ca..)

----------


## SarahC

Je suis au bureau, sur un ordi que je n'utilise jamais... Et ça fait pareil que chez moi.... Tout petit....  ::

----------


## Algo

> Je suis au bureau, sur un ordi que je n'utilise jamais... Et ça fait pareil que chez moi.... Tout petit....


navigateur ?

----------


## dogeorge

je sais pas si ça a a voir, mais chez moi depuis hier le forum est tellement grand que je n'arrive pas a voir la partie de droite
je ne penses pas avoir touche a quoi que ce soit,,vu que je ne touche JAMAIS a rien, vu ma nullite avec l'ordi, et avant hier la taille
de RESCUE était normale
*je précise que c'est le seul forum ou je rencontre ce soucis
merci de votre reponse

----------


## Anaïs

navigateur ?
(quelle partie de droite ?)

----------


## SarahC

> navigateur ?


Mozilla Firefox, à jour. Au travail, sur les 2 postes, et chez moi. 
Le souci n'a pas changé depuis signalement. 
Pareil, ça ne le fait que pour ce site-là.

----------


## dogeorge

> navigateur ? FIREFOX
> (quelle partie de droite ?)


 la droite du forum quand tu regardes ton écran, là ou il y a le chien et le chat

----------


## SarahC

> la droite du forum quand tu regardes ton écran, là ou il y a le chien et le chat


Là?

----------


## Anaïs

je suis aussi sous Firefox et j'ai aucun soucis, alors c'est un peu l'énigme.

----------


## Algo

> je sais pas si ça a a voir, mais chez moi depuis hier le forum est tellement grand que je n'arrive pas a voir la partie de droite
> je ne penses pas avoir touche a quoi que ce soit,,vu que je ne touche JAMAIS a rien, vu ma nullite avec l'ordi, et avant hier la taille
> de RESCUE était normale
> *je précise que c'est le seul forum ou je rencontre ce soucis
> merci de votre reponse


Vous avez essayé de vider le cache ? http://www.rescue-forum.com/faq.php?...blemeaffichage



> Mozilla Firefox, à jour. Au travail, sur les 2 postes, et chez moi. 
> Le souci n'a pas changé depuis signalement. 
> Pareil, ça ne le fait que pour ce site-là.


Oui c'est normal on a rien fait depuis. Le problème, c'est que vous êtes la seule à avoir le problème  :Big Grin: 
Avez vous pu essayer avec un autre navigateur par hasard ? (IE doit être installé)
Ya pas grand chose à faire, je vais chercher si par hasard vbulletin a pas une option interne pour personnaliser la taille des polices qu'on aurait jamais vu, mais j'en doute.
Il y a une autre manipulation que vous pouvez faire si vous y arrivez... (je la décris sous la toute dernière version de mozilla, si vous êtes vraiment à jour ca devrait être pareil) : 
Clic droit sur le texte d'un message écrit en tout petit --> Examiner l'élément --> Le texte que vous avez clic droit est mis en valeur et le reste est grisé. En bas de la page à droite, vous pouvez cliquer sur "Style" --> Cliquez sur Style --> Copiez/collez (dans une balise code) ce qui apparait dans l'encart de droite --> Toujours dans l'encart de droite, changez d'onglet et passez sur "Calculé" --> Pareil, copiez collez ce qui apparait

----------


## dogeorge

> Là?


OUI

- - - Mise à jour - - -

[QUOTE=Algo;1166107]Vous avez essayé de vider le cache ? http://www.rescue-forum.com/faq.php?...blemeaffichage

fait et pas de changement

----------


## Algo

> Vous avez essayé de vider le cache ? http://www.rescue-forum.com/faq.php?...blemeaffichage
> 
> fait et pas de changement


Vous pouvez éventuellement essayer de vider vos cookies aussi (cela risque de vous déconnecter du forum)
Malheureusement j'ai du mal à imaginer le problème, vous pouvez faire une capture d'écran ? :/ merci

----------


## Algo

PS @dogeorge : 
J'en profite pour vous indiquer que vous avez mis dans votre signature un lien que redirige vers une administration de blog, je pense pas que c'était voulu  :Big Grin:

----------


## phacélie

bonjour,

c'est un détail, c'est juste pour le signaler parce que je ne sais pas si je suis la seule chez qui cela se produit, mais si je suis dans une sous-rubrique (2 exemples : chats/ sos appels divers ), si je clique sur la rubrique (vos animaux/ adoption et protection animales ), j'arrive en page d'accueil du forum.

----------


## Algo

> bonjour,
> 
> c'est un détail, c'est juste pour le signaler parce que je ne sais pas si je suis la seule chez qui cela se produit, mais si je suis dans une sous-rubrique (2 exemples : chats/ sos appels divers ), si je clique sur la rubrique (vos animaux/ adoption et protection animales ), j'arrive en page d'accueil du forum.


Vous arrivez sur la page d'accueil du forum, mais au niveau de la catégorie souhaitée normalement, pas depuis le haut de page.

----------


## Algo

Je me permet de fermer ce sujet, le forum n'étant plus vraiment "nouveau", et un sujet de 48 pages étant toujours difficile à lire.

Merci d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet si vous rencontrez un problème qui n'est pas abordé dans un des sujets ouverts.

----------


## SarahC

Je suis au bureau, sur un ordi que je n'utilise jamais... Et ça fait pareil que chez moi.... Tout petit....  ::

----------


## Algo

> Je suis au bureau, sur un ordi que je n'utilise jamais... Et ça fait pareil que chez moi.... Tout petit....


navigateur ?

----------


## dogeorge

je sais pas si ça a a voir, mais chez moi depuis hier le forum est tellement grand que je n'arrive pas a voir la partie de droite
je ne penses pas avoir touche a quoi que ce soit,,vu que je ne touche JAMAIS a rien, vu ma nullite avec l'ordi, et avant hier la taille
de RESCUE était normale
*je précise que c'est le seul forum ou je rencontre ce soucis
merci de votre reponse

----------


## Anaïs

navigateur ?
(quelle partie de droite ?)

----------


## SarahC

> navigateur ?


Mozilla Firefox, à jour. Au travail, sur les 2 postes, et chez moi. 
Le souci n'a pas changé depuis signalement. 
Pareil, ça ne le fait que pour ce site-là.

----------


## dogeorge

> navigateur ? FIREFOX
> (quelle partie de droite ?)


 la droite du forum quand tu regardes ton écran, là ou il y a le chien et le chat

----------


## SarahC

> la droite du forum quand tu regardes ton écran, là ou il y a le chien et le chat


Là?

----------


## Anaïs

je suis aussi sous Firefox et j'ai aucun soucis, alors c'est un peu l'énigme.

----------


## Algo

> je sais pas si ça a a voir, mais chez moi depuis hier le forum est tellement grand que je n'arrive pas a voir la partie de droite
> je ne penses pas avoir touche a quoi que ce soit,,vu que je ne touche JAMAIS a rien, vu ma nullite avec l'ordi, et avant hier la taille
> de RESCUE était normale
> *je précise que c'est le seul forum ou je rencontre ce soucis
> merci de votre reponse


Vous avez essayé de vider le cache ? http://www.rescue-forum.com/faq.php?...blemeaffichage



> Mozilla Firefox, à jour. Au travail, sur les 2 postes, et chez moi. 
> Le souci n'a pas changé depuis signalement. 
> Pareil, ça ne le fait que pour ce site-là.


Oui c'est normal on a rien fait depuis. Le problème, c'est que vous êtes la seule à avoir le problème  :Big Grin: 
Avez vous pu essayer avec un autre navigateur par hasard ? (IE doit être installé)
Ya pas grand chose à faire, je vais chercher si par hasard vbulletin a pas une option interne pour personnaliser la taille des polices qu'on aurait jamais vu, mais j'en doute.
Il y a une autre manipulation que vous pouvez faire si vous y arrivez... (je la décris sous la toute dernière version de mozilla, si vous êtes vraiment à jour ca devrait être pareil) : 
Clic droit sur le texte d'un message écrit en tout petit --> Examiner l'élément --> Le texte que vous avez clic droit est mis en valeur et le reste est grisé. En bas de la page à droite, vous pouvez cliquer sur "Style" --> Cliquez sur Style --> Copiez/collez (dans une balise code) ce qui apparait dans l'encart de droite --> Toujours dans l'encart de droite, changez d'onglet et passez sur "Calculé" --> Pareil, copiez collez ce qui apparait

----------


## dogeorge

> Là?


OUI

- - - Mise à jour - - -

[QUOTE=Algo;1166107]Vous avez essayé de vider le cache ? http://www.rescue-forum.com/faq.php?...blemeaffichage

fait et pas de changement

----------


## Algo

> Vous avez essayé de vider le cache ? http://www.rescue-forum.com/faq.php?...blemeaffichage
> 
> fait et pas de changement


Vous pouvez éventuellement essayer de vider vos cookies aussi (cela risque de vous déconnecter du forum)
Malheureusement j'ai du mal à imaginer le problème, vous pouvez faire une capture d'écran ? :/ merci

----------


## Algo

PS @dogeorge : 
J'en profite pour vous indiquer que vous avez mis dans votre signature un lien que redirige vers une administration de blog, je pense pas que c'était voulu  :Big Grin:

----------


## phacélie

bonjour,

c'est un détail, c'est juste pour le signaler parce que je ne sais pas si je suis la seule chez qui cela se produit, mais si je suis dans une sous-rubrique (2 exemples : chats/ sos appels divers ), si je clique sur la rubrique (vos animaux/ adoption et protection animales ), j'arrive en page d'accueil du forum.

----------


## Algo

> bonjour,
> 
> c'est un détail, c'est juste pour le signaler parce que je ne sais pas si je suis la seule chez qui cela se produit, mais si je suis dans une sous-rubrique (2 exemples : chats/ sos appels divers ), si je clique sur la rubrique (vos animaux/ adoption et protection animales ), j'arrive en page d'accueil du forum.


Vous arrivez sur la page d'accueil du forum, mais au niveau de la catégorie souhaitée normalement, pas depuis le haut de page.

----------


## Algo

Je me permet de fermer ce sujet, le forum n'étant plus vraiment "nouveau", et un sujet de 48 pages étant toujours difficile à lire.

Merci d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet si vous rencontrez un problème qui n'est pas abordé dans un des sujets ouverts.

----------

